# December 2013 Rainbow Babies



## EMG1013

Any others out there? I just got my BFP yesterday at 10 DPO with a clearblue digital. With my January pregnancy, I didn't get a BFP until 5 days after my expected pregnancy, which I would estimate around 20 DPO. Hopefully it's a good sign! Currently fertility friend says my EDD is 12/11/13 - I hope this is a sticky one!!


----------



## Starry Night

Hi! I'm Starry. I got my bfp on Thursday though I got some shadowy lines a few days before that. I have irregular cycles so don't know exactly when I ovulated but I have a rough idea. I'm putting my due date at December 8th.

My last angel had very slow growth and low-rising hcg and I didn't get many of the twinges and pulling cramps I got with my son's pregnancy. This time I'm getting quite a bit so that's my 'good' sign.

I'm also hoping I don't bleed. I had bleeding with all of my pregnancies including my son's.


----------



## Megan1986

Hey ladies! Preggo after having to say goodbye to an Angel Baby in November. Scared, but so excited. I feel very different this time around. My cycle has been much more regular since the loss. I got a BFP in the afternoon 13dpo, first time I took a test, and was shocked! Should be due Dec 2. Going to the dr in a few weeks if we hold onto this little blessing.


----------



## elleff

Hi ladies, so glad to be part of this thread!! 
I got my bfp on thurs at 12dpo, after my mc in December 2012. The lines are stronger this time and I've already had nausea a few times along with lots of cramping and sore boobs which started 2 days ago. 
Please let this be our sticky babies :) I think I'm due 7th December xx


----------



## EMG1013

Welcome everyone! Congratulations on your BFP's!! So exciting!! I hope everyone has some sticky babies!!! I'm so nervous about the whole thing - I really need to stop. If I feel cramps I'm upset that something is wrong and if I don't have cramps I'm upset too! This morning I told my husband that I was so upset that my symptoms disappeared that it was giving me a stomach ache and heartburn - yesterday I told him those were my major pregnancy symptoms! It's driving me crazy!!! Hopefully you all are a lot more relaxed than I am!!!


----------



## Starry Night

Hi, Megan! I remember you from the May 2012 thread. I was actually just thinking about you, wondering how you were doing. Looks like we're bump buddies again. :)

Overall, I'm getting a lot of positive vibes this time around. I still have some fears but it almost feels like some of my innocence has returned and I haven't had that since my first pregnancy (I'm on pregnancy #4). It feels like such a gift. Though the other night I dreamed I started to bleed and that freaked me out as all of my other bleeding dreams had come true within 24 hours. Thankfully, I have now passed the 24 hour mark and no bleeding! :)


----------



## Megan1986

I feel different this time around too. Praying for a healthy pregnancy  when do you see the dr?


----------



## young-mummy

Hello ladies. I miscarried feb 18th. I have known I am pregnant now for almost 2 weeks. Think I'm due in December. Would be nice for people to talk to xx


----------



## Jenmargee

Congratulations everyone! I got a couple of faint BFPs yesterday on cheap internet buys and confirmed with clearblue digital today. Estimated due day is Dec 11th or 12th (not sure if I ovulated on 20th or 21st March!). It's been well over a year of trying since our last MMC and D&C and have just had a Hycosy so must have 'cleared me out'!! :happydance:
I'm trying to stay positive this time and not worry about everything- hard but I'm trying! Nice to have support network on here! :thumbup:


----------



## elleff

So nice to meet other ladies with the same worries as me! 
I got stronger lines on my tests a lot earlier with this pregnancy and have been so tired already so I'm hoping as my symptoms are stronger earlier that this is a good sign. 
I lost my baby at just under 8 weeks so I really just want to get past that and I might start to relax a little bit!


----------



## GI_Jane

Hey ladies, 

I got my BFP a week ago and am due 3rd December.

I'm 5 weeks today after a loss at 5 and a half weeks last September.
I'm feeling extremely nervous and been having anxiety dreams- trying my hardest to keep relaxed and take one day at a time.

So far I've had a nice progression on the first response and clear blue digital conception indicator. Last time the lines never got any darker and never got past 1-2 weeks on the CB digital.

Feeling different this time too but just can't help thinking the worst in order to guard myself from any disappointment. 

Prayer for us all to have sticky beans :flower:


----------



## Hopefulagain

Hi everyone, 
We just found out yesterday that we are pregnant again after losing our second baby to preterm labor in December at 21 weeks. We are absolutely ecstatic about it :cloud9:! This was my first regular cycle since I delivered and my due date is December 8th, although, in reality I will probably deliver in November at 38 weeks since that was the plan for Zoi (who was due this month :cry:). Nevertheless, I want to hang with you all since we are at the same stage :hugs:. Eventhough this is my third pregnancy, we have a 7 year old little girl, it is going to be different because of my previous loss. I will need a cerclage to keep my cervix closed and take progesterone...all of which will be new for me. I am looking forward to sharing experiences with you ladies.:happydance:


----------



## Starry Night

Welcome, GI_Jane and Hopefulagain! Congrats on your bfps! I am sorry to hear about your losses. Maybe our angels can put good words in for our little rainbows.

I'm getting anxiety dreams too. During the day I feel about as positive as you can during a PaL. But at night I've been getting awful nightmares. Last night I dreamed I was full-on bleeding but my tests kept coming back positive. Then my DS had to go to the hospital and I was miscarrying at the same time. The worst part of the dream though, was standing on a beach and seeing at the water's edge the words "summer of miscarriage". Then I saw the word "mom" and the waves came and swept them away. :(

The first part of the dream I can explain away because it actually happened to me last fall. I was still actively miscarrying my baby when we had to bring my son to the ER. (He's OK...turned out to be nothing serious). But the last part on the beach.....yikes!

The bleeding in my pregnancies have always started at 5 weeks so I'm holding my breath until I get past 6 weeks and to 7 weeks with no spotting.


----------



## Starry Night

Oh, and my doctor won't see me until May 7th!! The receptionist said that was the earliest available time he had. I don't know if I should be mad or sad. Just feel ignored by the medical community. I live in a rural area so I don't really have other options.


----------



## Nadhoo

hi girls

i got my bfp yesterday .. it was just a trace line so i did a blood test too .. it came as "trace positive" :( 

i hope this is a sticky bean .. if everything goes well i will be due on 12th Dec ..

H&H 9 months to all of us ..


----------



## elleff

Congratulations ladies :) 

Lets hope we all get past however many weeks we were when we lost our little babies. For me I think I will start to believe this might be happening when I get to 8 weeks...


----------



## Starry Night

Welcome, Nadhoo and congrats on your bfp. I know it's worrying when we don't get that glow-in-the-dark positive and I don't want to dismiss your concerns but it's still early days so hopefully you'll see a nice increase and get a definite positive soon. Are you going to be getting your hcg levels tracked at all?


My furthest milestone is 12 weeks. I lost both my pregnancy at 12 weeks but the last one was a mmc and died at 6 weeks. My first loss was a spontaneous loss at 12 weeks though I guess it could have been a mmc as well and we just didn't know. I last saw that baby alive at 10 weeks. My second angel was lost at just shy of 9 weeks. It will be a long first trimester. I'm distracting myself with a trip we're taking in June just as I reach second tri. It's much easier looking ahead to the trip than to my milestones.


----------



## Hopefulagain

I know that I should probably be really concerned for this pregnancy, but I am chosing to instead put my faith in God. Losing my child at 21 weeks after having the world's easiest pregnancy and delivery, with our oldest daughter, has taught me that I am not in control. I'm focusing on what I can control which is healthier eating, continuing to exercise (just to keep my body moving), being mindful to stay away from germs as much as possible and reporting any little thing that doesn't look or feel right immediately. I am typically not an alarmist by nature but that resulted in me driving myself to labor and delivery (because I didn't think my "stomach ache" was a big deal) only to find out that I was 6cm dilated! I must admit that it will be a relief to make it to week 22.


----------



## WantaBelly

Hi Ladies :hi: I had a DNC on February 12th and had my period on March 12th. Just yesterday I had a faint line on a cheap test so I took an FRER and a digital and both came back as positive and pregnant. This puts me with a VERY early bfp and the only reason I tested was because I have been VERY moody the last couple of days and this only happens when I'm pregnant. We were actually trying NOT to get pregnant this month because I had an MMR shot on March 12th and we were told NOT to get pregnant for 4 weeks. We even cut off at cd 6 and didnt do anything again until cd 18 so I'm not sure how this has happened :shrug: This adds a new fear to this pregnancy but I'm going to remain positive, God is in control and I will leave it to him. Based off my LMP my due date is 12/17. My prayers are with each and every one of you and I'm so lucky to have others to go through this with.


----------



## Kirs_t

Hi girls, 
I just got my bfp too after a mc in January. We have been doing ivf trying for our first baby, so it's been a long road so far! I'm hoping, praying, begging that this little one sticks around and we have a babe in arms in December! I think I'm due 10th December.
I'm feeling pretty terrified of another mc and noticed I'm having really awful/scary dreams- which I guess is a sign of the inner turmoil! 
Do you think it will get easier as the pregnancy progresses? I'm hoping if we see a heartbeat on the 8 week scan, I can relax even just a little bit!


----------



## Kirs_t

Starry night- I just read that you are having awful nightmares too! I can relate! I'm so sorry for all that y have been through. Hopefully all of us here on this thread will have our rainbow babies and I look forward t sharing the journey with you all xxx


----------



## Starry Night

Thankfully, I have had bit of a break from the nightmares. I am really trying to distract myself from the fact that I'm pregnant though. I am looking ahead a bit (we need to paint our extra bedroom so the baby can have the nursery and our DS get the 'big boy' room) but trying to take each day as it comes. I find I'm enjoying the pregnancy a bit this way. I look forward to non-baby related things rather than milestones.


----------



## EMG1013

Is anyone going in for HCG testing? I went at 12 DPO and 14 DPO and my Dr would like to follow up with more bloodwork at 24 DPO. I definitely feel a little better after having the early bloodwork, and am hoping for the best for the next round!!


----------



## Kirs_t

Hey emg- I'm having hcg testing... Mine is once a week until the 8 week u/s. I definitely feel better having the testing, although last time I had a mmc- so the levels were still rising even when the baby had passed :( I can't stop poas in between the blood tests too- I'm just a bit neurotic and promise i am very normal in all the other parts of my life :)


----------



## Giftmum

strongly believe this will stick, due 6th dec.


----------



## Starry Night

I'm not going for hcg testing. Can't even get in to see my doctor until May 7th. So I'm figuring on taking the "no news is good news" approach. I've only ever had hcg drawn due to bleeding.


----------



## elleff

How did you ladies get the HCG testing? Have you had more than 1 loss?


----------



## dallas90

Hi! My name is Dallas! I'm 24 and just got my BFP today! I have an 18 month old DD named Kailani who was born at 24 weeks. Before Kailani I had a loss at 15 weeks in 2010 and a late term loss at 20 weeks in July, 2012. I'm terrified but hoping this is my rainbow!


----------



## Starry Night

Welcome, dallas! I am so sorry to hear about your losses. Must have been so rough especially with them coming so late. Congrats on your bfp and may you have a happy and healthy 9 months.


Does anyone else set up little milestones for themselves? I find thinking ahead to December so overwhelming. I keep feeling like there is no way my little baby can make it that long. So I try to take it day by day but little milestones are helpful too. 

My first milestone is 7 weeks. My bleeding in pregnancy seems to start between 5 to 6 weeks so if I can make it to week 7 I will feel like we're off to a good start. Then 9 weeks is my next one as that's when I lost my second angel. Then it's 12 weeks as that's when I lost the other two and I should be able to hear this one's heart beat. FX'ed


----------



## Hopefulagain

Welcome Dallas, congratulations on your :bfp:!!!!! I am so very sorry to hear about your losses, but I must admit that your little girl born at 24 weeks is absolutely amazing....what a BLESSING....Praise God!!! In December I lost my daughter to preterm labor at 21 weeks so hearing about your daughter just made my heart smile. Hopefully all of are losses are behind us and we will have a happy/healthy 9 months and quickly come home with healthy babies.:thumbup:

Starry, I was just thinking the same thing, that December seems like an eternity away. I now look at my 7 year old's baby pictures and stare in awe that I carried to 38 weeks and naturally delivered her perfectly healthy. With this last pregnancy, which was my second child, I felt that she was soooo low. Low to the point where when I peed , I felt that my bladder never actually fully empied. I can't exactly remember when I started feeling that way, but I believe that it was pretty early on. It must have been around month 2 or 3 because I delivered in the beginning of my fifth month. So I am on the lookout for that. I go to the doctor on the 15th, but in the past they've just talked to me and gave free prenatal samples and literature on the first visit. However, given my recent history, hopefully they will just get down to business.:winkwink:


----------



## Megan1986

I am excited to make it to 8the weeks...then 12. We will announce at 12 if we maintain the pregnancy. Just want to hear a heartbeat and see a healthy baby!


----------



## IsabellaJayne

im goung for hcg testing on tues and again on thurs! praying for high hcg levels and doubling! my linea are faint! got a tony bit darker over the last 2 days. got cramps like im going to start af, theyre on and off. all other symptoms come and go. hope this is my sticky one!!


----------



## Kirs_t

I'm with you Megan- 8 weeks and hearing a heartbeat will be a big milestone for me and then 12 weeks. 
Is anyone else finding it hard to keep a secret? I have two weddings this month and I think it's quite noticeable when I don't drink and am always exhausted :)


----------



## Starry Night

We're not keeping it a secret. We're telling earlier than ever. :wacko: But since we believe in prayer DH thinks it's really important we get prayer as soon as possible as that's when our problems start.

Speaking of which...I had some spotting today. :growlmad: It wasn't bad and I think it was my fault. I was really pushing myself today and I knew I was pushing myself. I think I let the guilt of "taking it easy" when I know so many pregnant wonder women and get scared they look down on me. It was barely there when I wiped. It was a little bit tan so I took a rolled up toilet-paper and dabbed up my vagina and it came back pink. DH made me lie down for a bit and promise to do no more physical labour. It's been a few hours now and the pink is completely gone. So I am thinking/hoping it really was just because I pushed myself.


----------



## Nadhoo

I am having spotting on and off too :( feels so bad .. My hcg levels were good ..


----------



## Picksbaby

Hi girls got my first positive at 10dpo on Saturday I think ill be due around 18th December praying for a sticky pickle! I am so so cautious and scared! I had a chemical
Pregnancy last month at 3weeks and 6days what do you think of my tests I'm very sceptical and praying for a healthy pregnancy! I have a 3year old never had any problems during that pregnancy and no miscarriages before hand.https://i45.tinypic.com/sqs93n.jpg


----------



## elleff

We've actually told a few more people, earlier, this time around. I think its because our close friends and family know about the mc in December so they are kind of expecting us to get pregnant again. This way they can all support us if anything bad happens again. We've even told my husbands kids this time (15 and 12), because we thought that if it all ends badly again we should let them at least enjoy this exciting time. They are excited and my step daughter is reading about its development etc and she said she really believes it will be healthy this time :) Also they know to be careful around me and to help me out around the house etc (although that hasnt happened yet...!). 

On another note, my husband and I had sex last night and I had a searing pain on my right hand side and had to stop. Has anyone else had this? Is it anything I should be worried about? :nope:


----------



## Hopefulagain

Picksbaby said:


> Hi girls got my first positive at 10dpo on Saturday I think ill be due around 18th December praying for a sticky pickle! I am so so cautious and scared! I had a chemical
> Pregnancy last month at 3weeks and 6days what do you think of my tests I'm very sceptical and praying for a healthy pregnancy! I have a 3year old never had any problems during that pregnancy and no miscarriages before hand.https://i45.tinypic.com/sqs93n.jpg

This time around my test have also been very light. I'm use to test lines that are much darker than the control line but that just has not been the case this time. I just looked back on a previous post of mine in the tww forum to make sure, but I tested at 11dpo with a First Response and got a BFN. Two days after AF was to arrive, 16dpo I finally got a BFP with the same test. I have tested since and they don't appear to be getting too much darker. I've decided to not worry about it at this point. I'm not bleeding and I feel great. I go to the doctor on Monday, the 15th, until then all I can do is pray and enjoy the fact that today I am still pregnant! :hugs: Congratulations to you!:flower:


----------



## WantaBelly

Today I am officially 14 dpo. This was this mornings test. I had some reddish pink spotting on Saturday and am VERY nervous. I have told myself for today "I am pregnant" and thank God for that.
 



Attached Files:







April 8th.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Picksbaby

They are some lovely strong lines! Congratulations!


----------



## WantaBelly

Today I am officially 14 dpo. This was this mornings test. I had some reddish pink spotting on Saturday and am VERY nervous. I have told myself for today "I am pregnant" and thank God for that.
 



Attached Files:







April 8th.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 1


----------



## SugarBeth

We just got our BFP on Saturday, due 12.12. We had a miscarriage of our last little girl back in January at 13 weeks. Trying to remain positive!

We already told almost everyone. Losing our last baby showed us that there's no time to wait, and we want to celebrate each child to the fullest, no matter how long they're with us. I'm eager to tell the last few people so that I don't have to tip toe around them. I'll be calling the doctors today to get an early appointment (I always get an early ultrasound as I both had a miscarriage and ovarian cancer) and hopefully it'll show a very healthy rainbow baby!

https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/023-2_zps926849ac.jpg


----------



## SugarBeth

Starry Night said:


> Hi! I'm Starry. I got my bfp on Thursday though I got some shadowy lines a few days before that. I have irregular cycles so don't know exactly when I ovulated but I have a rough idea. I'm putting my due date at December 8th.
> 
> My last angel had very slow growth and low-rising hcg and I didn't get many of the twinges and pulling cramps I got with my son's pregnancy. This time I'm getting quite a bit so that's my 'good' sign.
> 
> I'm also hoping I don't bleed. I had bleeding with all of my pregnancies including my son's.

:hi: Hey Starry, seems like we keep getting pregnant at the same time over and over!


----------



## MKL073007

Due for my little rainbow 12/09/13 <3 Going to see my RE for my 1st prenatal visit on Friday and im so excited and nervous


----------



## SugarBeth

Got an ultrasound appointment for next Thursday. Anxious for it!

Here's the picture we used last night to announce our pregnancy: (We JUST got the double stroller on Saturday at a yard sale - then went to the doctors because my eye got infected and needed antibiotics. They tested me for pregnancy to see which meds were safe for me, and went home with a BFP!)
https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/3_zpsa8962dba.jpg


----------



## Starry Night

Hi, Sugar Beth! I am so sorry to hear you had a miscarriage. After my loss I did start avoiding the Beach Bumps thread because there were too many pregnant ladies and it hurt more than I cared to admit at the time. And it does seem we were meant to be bump buddies. ;)

Had a bit more spotting today. We were in the city to submit our passport applications and we were walking around some shopping centres as the time at the passport office went much quicker than expected (it seems the key time to go is right after the lunch break). I wish I could have a normal pregnancy where I can go to the mall and not feel like I'm jeopardizing my bean's life. DH is insisting I go on unofficial bed rest. He's going to work from home until I'm feeling better so he can take care of DS and the chores. We'll see how that goes but I love the sentiment. It's still so early so I'm not bothering with doctors at this point. If I'm still spotting in a week then I'll go as they should be able to see if the pregnancy is viable or not by then.

Welcome to the other new ladies! I hope we're all carrying our forever rainbows!


----------



## elleff

How is everyone feeling today? My ms has kicked in these past 2 days. I was sick at 12.30pm and 10pm :( today I have felt sick since I woke up. I know I feel rotten but I am loving every second of it as I didn't have this last time and it is so reassuring that everything is ok.


----------



## SugarBeth

Starry Night said:


> Hi, Sugar Beth! I am so sorry to hear you had a miscarriage. After my loss I did start avoiding the Beach Bumps thread because there were too many pregnant ladies and it hurt more than I cared to admit at the time. And it does seem we were meant to be bump buddies. ;)

I did the same thing after my miscarriage. I checked in on them yesterday for the first time in months. I love the ladies there, but with everyone giving birth right now, it was just too painful for me to read about. :hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

Glad I'm not the only one who felt that way. Felt a bit like a monster but I needed to heal. I still cry over my angel. I might wait until the other May babies are born before I head back to that thread.

Still spotting a bit this morning so called the doctor's office and convinced them to give me an earlier appointment. So now I'm going on Monday instead of May 7th. I'm going to ask to test my hcg or maybe even an u/s if I'm still spotting.

I'm assuming I'm still pregnant as I bled with my son's pregnancy but I do feel discouraged.


----------



## SugarBeth

I still cry over my angel a lot, she's constantly in my thoughts. This pregnancy is helping me a lot though. I still think of her constantly, but I can feel her being a guardian of this baby. I don't think I'll be able to become an active member there again until I'm more progressed in the pregnancy. I made the big mistake of going to the due date group that I had my miscarriage with, just to see how everyone was doing. Seeing that they're all in third trimester now was really rough though! 

I hope your spotting ends soon! That's great that you got an earlier appointment! Sending prayers your way.


----------



## kittykat23

Hi everyone. After reading all of your posts, I have all of the same worries. I'll be 5 weeks tomorrow. I had 2 m/c (Oct 2011, Dec 2012). I almost gave up hope. It's hard to think about having to go through that loss all over again. As we all know, it's something that never goes away. I'm trying to be positive this time around, but until I get the 1st u/s, I won't be able to settle down. Due date is Dec. 11th.

I had 2 HCG tests since my positive Clearblue Easy test. 61 at 12 DPO and 361 4 days later. I go for another one on Monday, 4/15 and then will have my first u/s on 4/24. Since I had 2 m/c's and am 38, they monitor me closely. 

Wishing you all sticky babies!!


----------



## Starry Night

I took another hpt today with second or third morning urine. I hadn't held it very long (I'm pregnant after all) and the line practically exploded with colour within a nano-second. So yeah....still pregnant. And I'm starting to feel nauseous and I'm still getting my stretching/growing pains. The spotting starts and stops and isn't getting heavier so I'm going to remain cautiously optimistic.

I think I will request viability testing on Monday. I just need to know one way or the other. Both pregnancies I lost the babies had low heart beats at 6 weeks.


----------



## Sweedot

Hi, I'm also expecting a December rainbow, yay. I think I'm almost five weeks along as I didn't write down when my lmp was and I'm guessing. Lol

Excited but anxious after my misscarriage last year. 

Think my rainbow baby has either the same or very close due date to my dd1!


----------



## Starry Night

Welcome, Sweetdot!

I think anxiety is just a part of PaL, sadly. :( Gotta just keep looking for the positive signs. Right now mine is I'm so bloated that I can't do up my pants and I get lots of fluttery feelings.


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hi everyone! Just got my :bfp: today at 9 dpo. I'm so excited and am determined to stay as positive as I can. 
I'm due Dec 22nd according to me, but the doc will probably say the 15th. :haha:

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Kirs_t

It's so lovely to be part of this thread and all these December rainbow babies :) 
How's everyone feeling? I had a hcg level done Monday, which came back at 3347- for 19dpo. It's much higher than my last pregnancy at the same stage - so I'm glad we've started off differently. Feeling a bit crampy which is quite scary, but just taking it day by day. As Wantabelly mentioned 'for today I am pregnant so thank God for that!' I think that's a great motto xxx love to everyone


----------



## Starry Night

Welcome, mouse_chicky! Congrats on your bfp! I think December is a perfect time to have a rainbow. ;)

Got another spot or two this evening but I had been on my feet for 1/2 hour straight making supper and I was feeling really achey and sore afterwards. So not really surprised. Every fresh spotting incident is making me more determined to insist I get an u/s to figure out if the baby is viable or not.


----------



## Kirs_t

Hope the spotting stops and you are able to get a scan soon starry xxx


----------



## Starry Night

It stopped again. I'm really thinking my spotting is from any form of strain. And standing for 30 minutes is "strain". ](*,) 

Even if my doctor agrees to a scan it will probably be later in the week and I live in a small town so sometimes they make you wait a long time for the results (up to 2 weeks the one time). So I will also ask for hcg tests.


----------



## Starry Night

Just bumping this thread up to ask how everyone is doing?

Had zero spotting today but did zero work. I hate seeing nothing get done. I guess I could have at least folded the laundry. There is a huge pile on the couch in the basement. It intimidates me. LOL


----------



## SugarBeth

Glad to hear that there was no spotting, Starry!

I have nothing to report, just waiting to feel more pregnant. So far I'm just exhausted all the time! We just decided on baby names and we were looking in the basement today and found all of the old infant stuff next to our DD's stuff. Can't wait to use it this time! Really hope first tri just speeds by.


----------



## elleff

Thats good you had no spotting Starry. Good luck getting a scan!
Tomorrow I'll be 5 + 6 and I'm so nervous as last time I had my first tiny bit of spotting at that time. Then nothing til 6+6. These next 2 weeks are going to be nerve wracking for me. Roll on 8 weeks! come on! 
I am quite sick this time though so hoping thats a good sign! 
I am loving being pregnant again though, I forgot how good it feels to have that little miracle inside. I love it when I've been busy and not thought about it for a little while and then I remember! Its like just finding out all over again :)


----------



## SugarBeth

Elleff - I keep feeling that too. I love going about my day and then suddenly remembering "oh yeah, I'm pregnant! There's a baby in there again!" It's so exciting. I've just been beaming ever since I found out.

I'm five weeks today! I wish it would go a little faster, especially until my appointment next week. I can't wait to get through first tri so I can relax more!


----------



## Starry Night

I love that feeling too. :) I'm not feeling especially pregnant though. Sometimes I get a bit gaggy or my boobs will ache, etc but it just doesn't feel obvious that there is a baby inside of me. My main symptoms seem to be extreme exhaustion and gas. I'm also hungry a lot so am eating smaller, more frequent meals.

When I do get some twinges or I lay on my belly and feel 'lumpy' that always makes me feel reassured that there is something growing in there.


----------



## SugarBeth

Same with me, Starry. I already gained 4 lbs because I'm starving all the time, and my boobs hurt when nursing, but that's it. I'm tired all the time, but I don't know if that's pregnancy or just all the stuff I've been doing lately. My toddler has been running me ragged this last week! 

I've been hoping to get some morning sickness, but at the same time, I had terrible morning sickness last time when I miscarried so I guess it didn't mean "healthy baby" just that my body acts like it has an allergic reaction to any pregnancy.


----------



## Starry Night

Yeah, the worst m/s I had was with my last pregnancy that I lost. But I've never gotten m/s before 6 weeks so it could be coming yet. I'm trying to make healthier options while I can still stomach them. I already have aversions to bananas and broccoli. 

I need to wash my blender so I can make more smoothies. Those are good. I just wish our local grocery store sold low-fat plain yogurt. They only sell the low-fat flavoured ones but then I'm a bit limited on what fresh fruits I can add.


----------



## SugarBeth

I love making my own smoothies, I definitely need to do that while I can still get them down. I usually use spinach, bananas, strawberries, blueberries, orange juice, etc in it. My toddler loves them!

How odd that morning sickness would be worse with both of us in the miscarriages. I thought it was a sign of healthy pregnancy, but I guess not. With my daughter, I got bad morning sickness at exactly 4 weeks - it's how I found out I was pregnant, by going to the grocery store and having to leave immediately after seeing raw meat. LOL.


----------



## Starry Night

With DS I only had m/s for two weeks though it took a little longer for my appetite to come back.

I pushed myself too hard again today. No real spotting though my discharge got a bit tan in colour for a bit. I mostly get really sore.


----------



## Kirs_t

Hi girls! I too am wishing I felt a little more pregnant :) I have nausea off and on but no where near as bad as last time with the m/c. I'm sure it will get worse as the weeks go on though!! The biggest symptom for me at the moment is fatigue!! I wake up after sleeping 10 hours and feel exhausted!!
I'm also starving and can't seem to eat enough! But I figure that's good cos when the morning sickness kicks in, it gets harder to eat as much and as well!
I'm counting down to my first scan... Only 1 week and 4 days to go :) I agree- roll on 12 weeks so we can relax a little! I find it hard to imagine myself making it that far at the moment... But got to stay positive! Xxx


----------



## Starry Night

I'm honestly not letting myself look that far ahead. I'm going for a visit to my parents when I should be 13 to 14 weeks. So I look to that instead. Whenever I do look ahead I find it really hard to be positive. But when I take it one day and one week at a time I feel much better. I'm surprised at how calm I'm being this time around.

I am really counting on my doctor letting me have an u/s. I don't know what I'd do if he says 'no'. My spotting is so minimal and only comes when I exert myself so it's not worth going the ER and being treated like a psycho or, worse, a liar.


----------



## WantaBelly

No symptoms here, just STARVING and Exhausted..........waiting for more definite signs. Still peeing on a stick like a Crazy woman :haha:


----------



## Starry Night

A lot of hungry ladies on this thread! LOL


----------



## elleff

So glad I'm not the only one suffering with ms! The nausea and waiting to be sick I'm really struggling with. I've even had to speed the process along and make myself sick a couple of times as I cannot cope with lying there waiting! Last night I felt sick and thought maybe I was just hungry, so I had some food, then was sick and generally I've felt better after being sick but last night I was sick twice in an hour!! 
Although I feel so rough I find it all very reassuring! I didn't have this last time so I feel like my symptoms are a good sign this time.


----------



## elleff

P.S cannot WAIT for tomorrow as I will move on from being an appleseed!!


----------



## SugarBeth

Congrats on moving on from an appleseed, elleff - one of my favorite parts of pregnancy each time is watching the tickers get a little further each week!

I'm surprised how calm I am about this pregnancy. I honestly thought I'd be a bit of a worried wreck by now. It's not to say I'm not worried, but I just feel relaxed and calm and taking it day by day. I try not to fret over next week's ultrasound, though I so wish they'd scheduled it for the following week, instead of exactly 6 weeks. Worried that not seeing a heartbeat again, even though this time it'll be early, will scare me and shake my peaceful feeling.


----------



## Starry Night

Any scan before 6 1/2 weeks seems kind of pointless. It really seems to be used to rule out ectopics. However, I have read that the heart beat of the baby at 6 weeks indicates the health of the pregnancy more than the scan at 8 weeks would. I remember reading that a low heart rate at 6 weeks is a very good indicator of miscarriage even if the heart rate catches up to normal by 8 weeks. But if the heart rate is normal at 6 weeks then the success rate of the pregnancy is very high. I know for the two pregnancies I've lost the baby had a low heart rate at 6 weeks (under 100). But my son had a heart rate of 145 at the same point. The twin I lost never showed up on the early scans so I can't really say what happened to that one.

I don't mean to share that information to scare anyone. I find comfort in numbers and makes me feel like it isn't me that is the problem and that I have as good a chance as any to have my forever baby.


----------



## SugarBeth

Part of the reason I'm having it done is to rule out an ectopic, as I only have one ovary/tube left (from ovarian cancer, not from any previous ectopics) So I understand why, I just wish it was in the "you definitely will hear a heartbeat"range. Last time I was almost 7 weeks and couldn't see the heartbeat and I was told that was ok and didn't get a follow up. We found out 5 weeks later that baby passed in week 8. Dont want to live in that fear if I can't see anything, and I don't know if they'll allow a follow up this time.


----------



## Hopefulagain

Hi ladies, I haven't posted very much but I read this thread daily. I completely agree with the idea of remembering that we're pregnant and getting excited all over agian. For me, it's when I awake in the morning and then remember, it's the best feeling ever! 
I did not have any ms with my first daughter, she was by far THE easiest pregnancy in history. So much so that I worried if she was still in there. At my first us appointment I remember commenting that I hoped they found a baby in there or I was going to be embarrassed that I wasted everyone's time. Yep, she was there. My second daughter, I had more ms with. I never actually vomited but I felt sick ALL the time...we lost her at 21 weeks due to preterm labor, but I'm sure that it was unrelated. This time I feel much as I did the first time. My symptoms so far have been dizziness, extreme fatigue but only at night around 8:30 or so, slightly sore boobs and constipation which I've had every time:blush:. I am very hopeful for this pregnancy, just putting my faith in God. My first appointment is Monday. Traditionally, the first appointment has pretty much been an information session, I wonder what this time will be like.


----------



## Starry Night

I think I could eat all of the food in my house today. I'm not even that hungry. I just have this intense desire to pig out and munch. It's not even a specific craving. Maybe I'm just bored.

OK, I don't think scans at 6 weeks are complete wastes but I just see the stress they cause. So often our dates are wrong or babies are just a few days behind at this point and people get panicked when the next scan shows a perfect baby. All of my early scans were to rule out ectopics and I'm thankful for them. I just didn't see much in regards to the baby's viability until past the 6 1/2 week mark.


----------



## sobroody

Hi so glad I've found this thread!! I'm due 5th December after a mmc last July... Going mad waiting and every little twinge is making me so paranoid...can't stop checking when I go to the loo either! I have good symptoms: very sore big boobs (can I keep them?!), nausea and extreme tiredness! But I had all this with my mmc so that doesn't even give me piece of mind! Glad to know im not alone in this although dont wish all this worrying on anyone :(


----------



## elleff

Congratulations sobrody!!! 

My reasons for wanting a scan this week are to rule out ectopic and also as its probably too early for a hb I know they will book another scan in for 10 days time as they like to see the hb. This means ill get to see the growth between those 2 scans :)


----------



## sobroody

SugarBeth said:


> Got an ultrasound appointment for next Thursday. Anxious for it!
> 
> Here's the picture we used last night to announce our pregnancy: (We JUST got the double stroller on Saturday at a yard sale - then went to the doctors because my eye got infected and needed antibiotics. They tested me for pregnancy to see which meds were safe for me, and went home with a BFP!)
> https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/3_zpsa8962dba.jpg

 I love this picture, what a lovely way to announce that you're expecting!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hi ladies! Hope everyone's doing ok.

sobroody, that is such a cute way to announce your pregnancy!

We were going to wait until the first ultrasound to tell family, but I kind of had a meltdown, so I needed my mom asap. I went off Paxil cold turkey, so now I'm waiting for my body to get used to it; the sooner the better. Anyone else coming off an antidepressant?

I have had tons of symptoms which seems crazy so early. No ms yet but everything else. :haha: Oh well. I'll take it.


----------



## sobroody

mouse_chicky said:


> Hi ladies! Hope everyone's doing ok.
> 
> sobroody, that is such a cute way to announce your pregnancy!
> 
> We were going to wait until the first ultrasound to tell family, but I kind of had a meltdown, so I needed my mom asap. I went off Paxil cold turkey, so now I'm waiting for my body to get used to it; the sooner the better. Anyone else coming off an antidepressant?
> 
> I have had tons of symptoms which seems crazy so early. No ms yet but everything else. :haha: Oh well. I'll take it.

It is isn't it, its not my picture though I quoted it :)


----------



## SugarBeth

Aww, thank you! I like doing creative announcements, and I never saw anyone do something like this before. When my husband said we should put a reserve sign on the empty seat when we went for a test walk, I said no but it would be a great announcement picture!



sobroody said:


> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> Got an ultrasound appointment for next Thursday. Anxious for it!
> 
> Here's the picture we used last night to announce our pregnancy: (We JUST got the double stroller on Saturday at a yard sale - then went to the doctors because my eye got infected and needed antibiotics. They tested me for pregnancy to see which meds were safe for me, and went home with a BFP!)
> https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/3_zpsa8962dba.jpg
> 
> I love this picture, what a lovely way to announce that you're expecting!Click to expand...


----------



## Starry Night

Sugar Beth - that is so cute! I'm so boring with my announcements. It's always, "Hi, I'm expecting again".

I finally figured out what my craving is this time. Pizza. I made DH go and pick up several frozen pizzas today and I've already had them twice this week. Yeesh. I guess as long as I make healthy stuff for inbetween that. And I need to make my own pizzas so I can control how greasy they are. I also like to add shredded veggies into the dough and hidden underneath the cheese as it's the only way I can get DS to eat his veggies.


----------



## mouse_chicky

Whoops! Sorry sugarbeth and sobroody. :blush: Can I blame pregnancy brain?


----------



## Starry Night

I'm not really cramping with this pregnancy but I am getting awful belly aches. :( It always comes with the worst bloating and I look 4 months pregnant. It is hard not worry that something might be wrong. I got more spotting today and it was brown and goopy. I don't think I did too much. I didn't even put the laundry away which was my only real goal. Lying down with feet up is starting to be the only thing I can do. My doctor's appointment on Monday can not come soon enough.

I had so much bleeding with my son that I still remain hopeful.


----------



## Krissy485

Hi ladies! My name is Krissy and I am due 12-13-13. This is my 6th pregnancy but my 4th child. I had a blighted ovum that was missed till i started to spot at 11.5weeks. i was so deveistated. I had 3 normal healthy pregnancies before that so i felt i had no real reason to think anything would go wrong with that one. The second was an early mc hard but not as hard as the first. This time I of course found out right away and once the digi said pregnant i made an appt with my family dr. got an hcg done at 3w6d and it was 160 which is good for me, my others were under 100 at that point. I didnt get another draw will 4w4d and it was 1748! my levels were doubling at 31hrs so they did an early u/s at 4w5d thinking they might see something since i was over 1500. well came back might have saw a small something but not sure but said my numbers were great not worried about it and i call tomorrow to schedule another scan in 2 weeks.

i did have some brown discharge when i whiped after the u/s on wednesday not too worried about it. then since yesterday i have been having some more off and on only when i whipe. i think it has to do with straining to poo or pass gas. i hope so i want this baby sooooo freaking bad and i just have to remember brown is good, i am sore but no real cramps. and that my are good...i am exhuasted and ihave a tension headache every day but i welcome all of that even the gas pain if that means i get my baby...

good luck and lots of prayers for everyone on here!!!


----------



## Starry Night

Hi, Krissy! Welcome and congrats on your bfp! That's great that your hcg is rising so nicely! I hope you have a healthy pregnancy!

I wish girls PaL never had to experience spotting. We're already nervous as it is.

And I think ms is starting to roll in. This is when it usually shows up for me. It's still manageable though.


----------



## SugarBeth

Krissy - I always spot a little brown blood after an internal ultrasound. Since it happened right afterwards, I'd say that's probably the cause!

Starry - I just got MS too. It really started up yesterday. So far it's not too bad, twice I thought I might lose it but it isn't all day yet. I find it amazing that even though I eat like five meals a day and snacks besides, my stomach will go from feeling full to feeling absolutely empty just like that! There is no "huh, I'm a bit hungry, may want to eat soon." I go from completely content and full to ravished and immediately sick! A little warning might be nice, stomach! lol


----------



## mnicole

Hey ya'll, I'd like to join this thread. I just got my bfp (or 4) on Friday at 9dpo, and confirmed today in digital. I lost my son last April at 22 weeks, and early mc in November at 6 weeks. I'm sooo happy to have my chance at a December rainbow, but having a hard Tim letting my guard down. Maybe because it's so new, but I feel jaded, and as though I will jinx this pregnancy if I feel too much excitement. How do you all deal with the underlying stress of your subsequent pregnancy? I suppose I'm trying to remain cautiously optimistic until December rolls around. It sucks, I should be thrilled, not scared :(


----------



## Starry Night

I just take it one day at a time and set little mini-goals. Right now my goals are to reach the next week. To keep myself sane I try to focus on other things to look forward to. Every once in awhile I let myself a little excitement just to keep things hopeful.

I'm so sorry for your losses.


----------



## lilrojo

Hope its okay for me to join.. Feel like I belong in this are moreso than first tri.. 

I have one dd who is almost 4 years old.. after her I miscarried at 12 weeks and again at 5.. after that I got preggo with my son who is 14 months tomorrow.. :) I am now pregnant with my 3rd baby and have been spotting on and off for the last week.. im on progesterone suppositories as we think my levels fall off after I get a bfp.. having on and off symptoms.. 

my scan is booked for the 23rd.. so 9 days


----------



## Kirs_t

Hi mnicole and lilrojo! Welcome :) 
Lilrojo- I have a scan on the 23rd too and am counting down! I will be 7 weeks then.

Sugar beth- My morning sickness has hit with a vengeance over the weekend too! All I can bare to eat is carbs and cheese! I feel nauseas all day long- but am not complaining if it means this baby is sticking around :) I had another hcg done this morning so hoping the levels come back good this afternoon and I can have some reassurance!

Mnicole- I know what you mean about the fear.... I met up with my best friend and had cuddles with her 8 week old baby this morning. She was asking me lots of questions and was so excited about my pregnancy.... But all my responses were 'I don't know.... I'm too scared to think further ahead than today!' Where I live, it can be hard to get into a good ob if you don't book very early. She was encouraging me to book in with the ob I want today as I am 6 weeks. I just don't think I can bring myself to do it yet!


----------



## elleff

Morning sickness....?
Morning, mid morning, noon, afternoon, early evening, night time sickness :(


----------



## Kirs_t

Hehe oh dear! I know what you mean ;)


----------



## elleff

I feel so ill, even though its hard I'm loving it because my symptoms are so strong. I'm at the drs now waiting for my appointment to try and sweet talk them into giving me an early scan...


----------



## lilrojo

thanks for the welcome.. I will be just over 6 weeks for my scan.. hoping to make it to that day so I can know the cause of this spotting.. its driving me nuts.. esp pal..


----------



## Starry Night

My sickness is just starting to come in. I only feel outright nauseous in little waves at the moment but my appetite is pretty much gone. I've never gotten m/s bad. With my son I was sick for about 2 weeks and had little appetite for another 3 or 4 weeks. I remember the first real meal I had eaten in about a month. Oh, that was so wonderful! I've also never thrown up from sickness (yet).

My clothes are also getting really tight and I'm only 6 weeks! I keep taunting DH with the idea of twins. Watching him squirm is so funny. lol

And I had to reschedule my doctor's appointment due to a late winter storm. I go on Thursday now.


----------



## SugarBeth

Starry - our appointments will be on the same day! I'm feeling so anxious for it, I can't believe it's only Monday today!


----------



## Hopefulagain

I have my first appointment today and I'm pretty excited about it! Good news is all I want to hear. Not sure if there will be a physical exam today or not.


----------



## SugarBeth

Best of luck! Please keep us updated!


----------



## WantaBelly

My LMP was 3/12 and I had my beta levels drawn today. I will go in again on Wed and have a 2nd draw. Hopefully this will ease my mind a bit. Is anyone else petrified of everything? I'm scared to have sex, scared to be around people with colds and scared to tell anyone we are expecting for fear of something happening.... Crazy hormones!


----------



## SugarBeth

yep, scared here too. Does anyone else constantly check to see if there's spotting or bleeding? I think I do at least every half hour all day. Haven't had any sex since finding out I'm pregnant because that worries me too. I don't want anything happening this time and even though I know there was nothing that could have prevented it last time, I'm so paranoid about everything. I'm afraid to lift anything that's more than 5 lbs, I think!


----------



## lilrojo

Im spotting so not checking for spotting lol.. though its probably due to my suppositories.. will find on the 23rd


----------



## Starry Night

Definitely afraid to do anything after having spotting throughout the week. And now today I've been getting loads of clear cm but the wet feeling kept me in a state of panic.

wanta - good luck with your beta draw!


----------



## elleff

I just had my scan this morning, I was beyond nervous! No need to be though as everything was perfect :) measuring 6 + 3, exactly as I should be and we even saw a beautiful little heart beat!!!!! I was crying :) 
I will try and upload the pic but I'm not sure how to resize and I know its too big at the mo! 
So happy :)


----------



## Kirs_t

Congratulations elleff!! What beautiful news. So happy you got hear your little bubs heartbeat! Xxx


----------



## elleff

Here it is! My scan at 6 + 3 with a lovely strong heart beat! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







scan small.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Hopefulagain

I just went to the restroom and saw red blood when I wiped!!! I am so freaking out right now!!! Is it over for me? The doctor wants me to come in for an ultrasound today at 12p.m. I was just there yesterday but they did not perform an exam. Is anyone else experiencing this or has nay everthing turned out fine?


----------



## SugarBeth

elleff said:
 

> Here it is! My scan at 6 + 3 with a lovely strong heart beat! :happydance:

Congrats!! That's awesome!


----------



## Starry Night

Hopefulagain said:


> I just went to the restroom and saw red blood when I wiped!!! I am so freaking out right now!!! Is it over for me? The doctor wants me to come in for an ultrasound today at 12p.m. I was just there yesterday but they did not perform an exam. Is anyone else experiencing this or has nay everthing turned out fine?

I'm sorry you're bleeding. I've heard that bleeding in pregnancy is about 50/50 which way it goes. I bled a lot with my son and he was born full term and healthy. The bleeding was coming from a sub chorionic hematoma inside the womb.

Good luck with your scan and let us know how it goes. :hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

elleff - congrats on your scan! I'm so glad you saw such a beautiful little baby!


----------



## elleff

Hopeful, I'm so sorry you're bleeding. I have my fingers crossed for you! 
Please let us know how the ultrasound goes :hugs:


----------



## Hopefulagain

Thanks so much ladies. My ultrasound showed nothing. The technician said sometimes she can see something at 6 weeks and sometimes she can't. So, at this point it could go either way. The doctor said they performed a pregnancy test when I was there yesterday and it was positive. They drew blood and are checking my hcg levels. I should get the results back tomorrow. I'm both sad and scared yet I don't want to be. I really want to believe that our baby is just fine but they aren't giving my very much to go on at this point.


----------



## elleff

Did they check your ovaries?


----------



## Hopefulagain

elleff said:


> Did they check your ovaries?

She did and measured them but did not comment at all.


----------



## lilrojo

Fxed for good news Hopeful


----------



## WantaBelly

Did any of you have beta levels checked at 4wks 6 days?

I just got the results from yesterdays draw and at 20dpo it was 7815, now I know this doesnt mean anything and I have to compare it to tomorrows draw but from what I can find this is high and I read that sometimes chromosomal abnormalties can cause high levels :shrug: Geez sometimes I wish I didn't have Google


----------



## lilrojo

put google away... 

every woman is different with the levels of hcg.. though I know all the worry.. 

:hugs:


----------



## elleff

Wantabelly I agree, stay away from google!!!! Maybe it means you're further than you think! Or maybe it just means NOTHING! :) 
I know the worry too, our brains are crazy crazy places!! :hugs:


----------



## Hopefulagain

lilrojo said:


> Fxed for good news Hopeful

Thanks so much...I will post an update as soon as I hear anything. I completely appreciate your positive thoughts.:flower:


----------



## Starry Night

DR Google printed his medical degree on the back of a paper menu with crayons. Don't listen to him!! 

Not all the information is bad but it's hard to tell it apart from the good stuff. Even when the info is technically correct, it often paints only the worst-case scenario. The pregnancy books do the same thing. I had a partial placenta abruption with my son and my "What to Expect When Expecting" book said it always ended in death or premature labour...yet my high risk OB said the chances of either happening were low in my case. So DH hid the book on me after that.


----------



## Hopefulagain

I'm just throwing this out there, but I was wondering if it makes any since at all that spotting could be caused by uterine fibroids?


----------



## WantaBelly

Starry Night said:


> DR Google printed his medical degree on the back of a paper menu with crayons. Don't listen to him!!
> 
> Not all the information is bad but it's hard to tell it apart from the good stuff. Even when the info is technically correct, it often paints only the worst-case scenario. The pregnancy books do the same thing. I had a partial placenta abruption with my son and my "What to Expect When Expecting" book said it always ended in death or premature labour...yet my high risk OB said the chances of either happening were low in my case. So DH hid the book on me after that.

Very true and what a smart DH.....


----------



## WantaBelly

Hopefulagain said:


> I'm just throwing this out there, but I was wondering if it makes any since at all that spotting could be caused by uterine fibroids?

I think I read somewhere this can happen. Have you asked your Dr. about this?


----------



## R9chel

Aww girls, can I join this group? I'm 5+1 and a bloody nervous wreck. I have become soooo symptom obsessed and so scared I'll m/c again it's unreal x


----------



## elleff

R9chel, I think we all feel the same at the moment. Congratulations :) try and relax :hugs:


----------



## Hopefulagain

WantaBelly said:


> Hopefulagain said:
> 
> 
> I'm just throwing this out there, but I was wondering if it makes any since at all that spotting could be caused by uterine fibroids?
> 
> I think I read somewhere this can happen. Have you asked your Dr. about this?Click to expand...

No I didn't. The technician asked if I had fibroids and I told her that I did. She found and measured them but again, didn't comment at all. I thought about it after the fact as I have been racking my brain for any logical answer.:shrug:


----------



## elleff

Do you get your blood results today?


----------



## Hopefulagain

No, she said it would be later today. It's only 8a.m. here now, but she also said if she doesn't call then she didn't get them today. I seriously hope that is not the case.:wacko:


----------



## elleff

Fingers crossed that she gets them today! I think you should call later on anyway even if she hasn't called you! sometimes they forget that they have made promises!! 
Are you still bleeding?? Did you manage to get some sleep?


----------



## Hopefulagain

I did sleep well last night and I'm spotting very light pinkish but mainly brown staining every now and then but it is not every time I pee. Besides the initial blood that saw around this time yesterday nothing much has happed besides what I've just described. I feel absolutely no pain. It seemed to me that they did not want to sway me either way yesterday for good or bad.


----------



## Hopefulagain

Okay, she just called with the results. The good news is that my levels were in the "normal" range for where I am at around 1300. She said the they typically cannot see anything on the ultrasound until around 1500 so that may have explained why they did not see anything in the ultrasound yesterday. However, these numbers alone don't really explain much since "normal" range at this stage could be between 150-3,000ish. So, tomorrow they want to draw more blood to insure that the numbers are doubling. Those results should be in by Friday and they also want me to go to the hospital and get my Rhogam shot since I am RH-. She is also hoping to see the baby in the next ultrasound (currently scheduled for Tuesday). If my numbers are doubling but they still do do not see the baby, it could be that the baby is not in the correct location.:cry:


----------



## Krissy485

Hi again ladies sorry i went mia lol

Ellef-congrats on the beautiful scan!!!

Hopeful-i totally understand what you are going through! the brown spotting i had stopped on sunday but then at work last night i got pink which is newer blood freaked out and they sent me home. it is done now and the nurse told me i have a sensitive cervix and pretty much anything could have caused it but since ihave no real pain and it has pretty much stopped they are not worried about it. i have had one scan at 4w5d but too early to see anything and my next is on the 27 at 7w1d so hopefully i get the pretty peanut with a hb.


----------



## Krissy485

Hopeful-that sucks! also the whole seeing a baby at 1500 on a scan is a load of crap to lol. I had my hcg done at 3w6d i was 160 then again at 4w4d and they were 1748 so they did the u/s at 4w5d bc over 1500 but yeah maybe saw somethign but not sure so that is why i have repeat they said just too soon on the u/s.

every pregnancy is different i know mine have been lol try not to worry the fact your bleeding has stopped is good....


----------



## Hopefulagain

Krissy- Thanks so much for your response. My ultrasound was originally scheduled for next week at 7 weeks because she assumed that this week would be too early. I am hopeful that next week will bring a little bean with a strong heartbeat all snug right where he (or she) should be. I asked about my fibroids and was told that they could make seeing a very early pregnancy harder to see by shouldn't cause spotting.:shrug:


----------



## Hopefulagain

Krissy485 said:


> Hi again ladies sorry i went mia lol
> 
> Ellef-congrats on the beautiful scan!!!
> 
> Hopeful-i totally understand what you are going through! the brown spotting i had stopped on sunday but then at work last night i got pink which is newer blood freaked out and they sent me home. it is done now and the nurse told me i have a sensitive cervix and pretty much anything could have caused it but since ihave no real pain and it has pretty much stopped they are not worried about it. i have had one scan at 4w5d but too early to see anything and my next is on the 27 at 7w1d so hopefully i get the pretty peanut with a hb.

Krissy, your spotting sounds very much like mine. Just 4 months ago I went into preterm labor and delivered our little girl at 21 weeks. The placenta was still firmly attached and took another 5 hours to detach after Zoi's birth. Now, common sense tells me that my cervix and uterus have recently been through some trauma, so is it really a shock that I am having some spotting at this stage when everything is still getting into place? I'd imagine that there are still a lot of sensitive areas in there.


----------



## Krissy485

Hope- i couldnt not imagine your pain from the loss of your little girl. my first mc was exactly 1 yr ago today and i was 11.5 weeks and that was heart breaking to me. then i had an early mc after that. it is so hard not to be scared over everything this time but i have a wonderful nurse at the ob office that says i am just fine....they wont even do another u/s before the one i have scheduled on 27th bc they want to make sure i am far enough along this time. 

i know this wait for our u/s is a long one....


----------



## Hopefulagain

Krissy- It sounds like you really do have a great nurse. In hindsight the ultrasound was not a good idea...they should have just waited until next week. It doesn't matter how many stories I hear of other people's early ultrasounds showing nothing only to turn out fine in the end, I'm still going to be concerned until I see my baby.


----------



## SugarBeth

(((hugs)))) Hopeful. I hope you get news of your baby soon. I've been researching 6 week ultrasounds because I have one tomorrow. After last time, I'm just scared to see so early. Seems like in the 6th week, it's so incredibly varied that you can see nothing or you can see a heartbeat and it's all considered normal. But I understand how that's not much of a comfort, I know it won't be for me either if I don't see much. Rainbow babies are definitely different from pregnancies before losses!


----------



## WantaBelly

Oh Goodness, I just went to the restroom and even though I still knicker check all the time I wasn't expecting to see anything but I saw light pink on my tp...... I felt my heart sink and I know it doesn't mean anything right now but I'm just so scared of a repeat..........


----------



## Hopefulagain

WantaBelly said:


> Oh Goodness, I just went to the restroom and even though I still knicker check all the time I wasn't expecting to see anything but I saw light pink on my tp...... I felt my heart sink and I know it doesn't mean anything right now but I'm just so scared of a repeat..........

I am so sorry that you are now going through this too. That is exactly what happened to me yesterday...I checked (out of habit) but never thought I'd actually see anything. This spotting thing is beginning to sound quite common. Hugs to you :hugs:. Just watch it and see if goes away that's what I'm hoping for. Today has been dark brown spotting as opposed to the pink of yesterday, it's light, but there.


----------



## Starry Night

Seriously....even with the girls I know in real life....those of us who have had miscarriages can't seem to go through a pregnancy without some spotting. We can't handle the extra stress! Then you see the girls who have never had losses act all indignant when people try to help them or take care of them or wonder why there are girls who worry or stress. They think pregnancy isn't a big deal. And I'm so jealous of them! I can't even do simple chores around the house. It's depressing to see a messy house and relaxation gets very boring after awhile.

Sorry for the rant. Feeling down today. Last night I dreamed I had my baby and I was so happy until, in my dream, my mom came up to me and said 'Don't be so happy. This is just a dream" and then I woke up. :( And I've had a lot of aches in my vaginal area. I know it can just be stretching but it also scares me that stuff is trying to get out.


----------



## SugarBeth

I get the same way, Starry. I'm jealous of most people's innocence of pregnancy, how they can be just blissfully happy and not worried. I wish I could be less afraid of getting too excited. I've been afraid to lift anything at all, to go up and down stairs too often, to walk too far or do too much. If I'm not in bed, I'm afraid of what I'm doing!

I find that I can't talk to those pregnant women who aren't sure they want to be pregnant and take for granted having a healthy pregnancy. It drives me nuts when people speak bad of the baby that's forming. Those who don't want babies seem to have them effortlessly. Those who so desperately want babies have a much harder time, it seems. I never had to deal with not wanting to talk to some people in due date groups before. I'm on another site and I'm not happy, as there's a bunch of women who are upset with their unplanned pregnancies and wish they weren't pregnant. Those women aren't the ones miscarrying, either.


----------



## Hopefulagain

Starry- I completely understand and agree with your thoughts. I was one of those "blissfully happy" women and now that seems like a lifetime ago. I assumed that I would be a bit fearful being PAL and all, but honestly, I was not prepared for this! The spotting has taken my "concern" to a whole 'nother level.:wacko: I want to still be excited about my pregnancy but until I see my hcg levels double and see my baby in an ultrasound, I just can't shake the uncertainty that I feel. Lord, please let me make it one more week...please. This is seriously a one day at a time process.


----------



## Kirs_t

Girls - I just wanted to chime in because I feel exactly the same..... I wish I could experience the innocence of pregnancy. I dont even dare look in the 'first trimester' page... Even joining this thread feels scary and like I don't belong! You ladies are just beautiful- but I'm just scared to admit I'm even pregnant in case I lose it again!

My sister in law is pregnant with her third baby (all conceived first try with no loss) she can't understand why I don't dare to exercise, lift heavy things, why I need to rest so much, eat so carefully. But we have taken so long to even conceive our first child and then to lose it as well.... I just don't think I will be able to shake the uneasy feeling and fear until the little baby is in my arms and I am truly a mum! 
Even this morning, we went to the shop and I'm back home panicking, as I helped lift some quite heavy furniture into her car... Ugh I wish I could trust my body more.

Hopeful- I know what you mean about waiting for the scan. I have 5 more days to go and I feel like the moments are just crawling by so slowly until then!

But hopefully as time goes on, we all become more confident and can take joy and excitement in each others precious babies as we grow together!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey all.. 

I know how hard it is not worry but you need to have faith that this time is meant to be.. keep faith that all will be okay.. easier said than done I know but it is a must :) I too have a innocent first pregnant.. got pregnant again when my dd was one and miscarried at 12 weeks.. got pregnant again to miscarry again at 5 weeks.. got pregnant the next month and now have my son.. 

I am now pregnant again after ttc for some time and using clomid.. dd was first try.. so frustrating.. but I have been spotting for over a week.. today was the first time I haven't seen blood at all.. so keep the faith.. :) Im hopeful my spotting was related to my progesterone suppositories im on due to the previous losses..


----------



## Megan1986

I have been do Mia. I have my first scan Monday. I should be 8 weeks. Very nauseous this time around...praying that is a good sign!


----------



## elleff

Hopeful - Its a good sign that your numbers are high! I have everything crossed for you that you see what you need to see at your next scan! We all feel the same, the worry is not over until our babies are here in our arms, then its a completely different kind of worry!! but at least we can see it! We're not trying to second guess whats going on inside us! 

Krissy - That must have been scary!! Good luck for your scan! 

Sugarbeth - I hope everything goes well at your scan!! You are so right, nothing is ever the same after a loss. I never thought I'd lose my last baby. Its just the kind of thing that happens to other people and when it happened to me I just couldnt believe it. It made me so angry that I knew from then on pregnancy would never be innocent for me again and why don't we deserve that? 

Wantabelly - I'm so sorry! Are you going to get it checked out? 

Starry - I had a baby dream last night too - I had a little girl and didnt have anything ready! tried to feed her crackers the day she was born as I forgot I was supposed to breast feed her, and changed her nappy and the nappy cream turned into oil and spilled all over her body! Then I went to the super market to get everything I needed and I couldnt find anything and then I couldnt remember where I had left the baby!! I woke up so stressed out! I think its just all our anxieties and insecurities creeping into our sleep...

Kirst - I am the same, I pay for an expensive gym membership and usually got 3-4 times a week, its a massive part of my life (and my husbands) but I havent been since I found out I was pregnant I just dont dare!!! I feel disgusting but then I'd rather have my baby!


----------



## elleff

Also ladies, something that has helped me quite a lot over the last few days - there are a lot of threads in the PAL forum just like this one but for previous months. I have been reading over those and the discussions start out just like ours about how worried they are, right up to when their rainbow babies are born!! 
I want that to be us, then we can all come back to this thread in December and update with pics of our healthy little babies!!


----------



## SugarBeth

Ultrasound didn't go as I was hoping. I'm trying to keep calm (well, after I stopped crying for a half hour) and stay positive but it's going to be a very hard two weeks. 

The ultrasound showed a yolk sac. The doctor started out asking if it was possible I'm only 3-4 weeks pregnant (it's not, I got my BFP over two weeks ago) and then said he might have found the baby, but wasn't sure. There definitely wasn't a heartbeat yet. He said not to get discouraged yet, but he also said that while I was miscarrying too, so I have a hard time putting faith in his comforting words. He said it's probably just really early, and hopefully we'll be able to see more in two weeks.

This just terrifies me. I guess it doesn't help that this is the same doctor, room, and machine they used last time when I was miscarrying. It's scary enough to look on that screen after having seen my dead baby on it once. I was so hoping for a heartbeat like everyone else seems to get at 6 weeks, but now we're not even sure about the baby itself.


----------



## elleff

I'm so sorry :hugs: I honestly had no idea I'd see a hb at 6+3 because everything I've read says its usually 7 weeks, so please don't panic yet. I know how hard it is, I've been there. I cannot imagine the terror of facing this again but please try and stay positive. When are you getting your next scan?


----------



## Hopefulagain

SugarBeth said:


> Ultrasound didn't go as I was hoping. I'm trying to keep calm (well, after I stopped crying for a half hour) and stay positive but it's going to be a very hard two weeks.
> 
> The ultrasound showed a yolk sac. The doctor started out asking if it was possible I'm only 3-4 weeks pregnant (it's not, I got my BFP over two weeks ago) and then said he might have found the baby, but wasn't sure. There definitely wasn't a heartbeat yet. He said not to get discouraged yet, but he also said that while I was miscarrying too, so I have a hard time putting faith in his comforting words. He said it's probably just really early, and hopefully we'll be able to see more in two weeks.
> 
> This just terrifies me. I guess it doesn't help that this is the same doctor, room, and machine they used last time when I was miscarrying. It's scary enough to look on that screen after having seen my dead baby on it once. I was so hoping for a heartbeat like everyone else seems to get at 6 weeks, but now we're not even sure about the baby itself.

:hugs: I am so very sorry that your ultrasound did not go as planned and was not able to give you the reassurance that you were hoping for. It is so disappointing and terrifying when stuff like this happens. There are quite a few of us who are suspended in some sort of waiting game and all we can do is give it over to God, the only One who is actually in control, because we are not. Not freaking out is now a full time job for me, but I am determined to stay positive and keep my faith in this baby being born full-term and healthy. I know the devastation that you are feeling but all is not yet lost. I'm hoping that these are all stories that others will read about later to inspire and give them hope.


----------



## Hopefulagain

This morning I went to the doctors' to give more blood for my second hcg level check. I was told that my numbers should *at least *double, so I am praying for good news tomorrow. I was telling her that my spotting has become very light and is dark brown in color. She told me that it's old blood, probably from Tuesdays' spotting, and they are not concerned about it at all unless it increases and turns dark red like a period.


----------



## lilrojo

So sorry to hear sugarbeth.. :hugs: this is such a scary time for us all and it add to the hardness when things like this happen... keeping everything crossed its just too early


----------



## elleff

Hopeful, eagerly awaiting your results tomorrow! I wish you were on uk time then you could have them hours earlier!!!


----------



## WantaBelly

Sugarbeth- I have had 3 pregnancies where we did not see a heartbeat at 6 weeks, went back at 7 and there it was. A yolk sac is a good sign, that means its not a blighted ovum and the yolk sac has formed which contains all the nutrients your little one will need until the placenta takes over. You are in my prayers.

Hopeful- I know exactly how you feel right now, I'm praying you get doubled figures hun! Keep us posted.

elleff- no I didn't get it checked out, too scared to. It was just a slight bit of pink spotting and I haven't had anything since so I'm just praying it stays that way. 

rojo- I didn't go check yet but did you add me to the December list? How are you feeling hun?

I got my secong HCG level today and it didn't double. My first at 4wks 6 days was 7815 and at 5 wks 1 day it was 13,085. Every calculator I have punched the #'s into says its a normal doubling rate because the #'s are higher than 1200 so I'm gonna go with that. No more blood draws and no appointment now until May 6th. I must find something to occupy my time. Maybe I will get started on my final exam study guides......... I'm just SO exhausted and every time I think about it I start to read and then fall asleep!


----------



## SugarBeth

Thanks girls! :hugs: Your words are all so helpful. I knew when they scheduled me for this appointment that it was really early and I kept wishing it would be later because I knew this might happen. Still, I was so ready to see that heartbeat and to stop being scared of losing this baby. Not getting any reassurance today was just hard to face, but I'm starting to feel better. I've been saying this whole time that I'm going to be thankful every day I'm pregnant no matter how it ends, and today did confirm that right now I'm pregnant. Just going to keep thinking that baby is okay and will be perfect when I go back.

Next ultrasound is on May 6th, I should be 8 1/2 weeks by then so there shouldn't be any problem seeing what's going on by then.


----------



## WantaBelly

Sugarbeth that's my appointment date too and will be the 1st time I get a peek inside, we can count it down together :hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs: Sugar Beth - sorry your scan didn't go as planned. 6 weeks is early and sometimes babies measure a few days behind and at this point that makes a huge difference. Also, are you sure of the day you ovulated? With DS I thought I was at my 6 week scan but he only measured 5 weeks and there was only a gestational sac. A week later...there he was!

Have they scheduled a follow-up scan? Usually when a scan can't determine the viability of a baby there is usually another scan a week later. It is very stressful to wait.

wanta - sorry your betas didn't double. But at least they went up by a fair amount. I wish they could do some sort of follow up scan or something to help ease your mind. I once read a 60% increase is acceptable too. With my latest loss my increases were barely borderline around 59% (6000 to about 10 000) in two days). 

AFM - had my check up and it went OK. It was the usually introductory appointment with going over my history and having an internal. It was disconcerting to see all the red blood on the swabs and cultures but I haven't had any actual spotting since then...not even when I wipe. And the doctor said it all looked fine (I had told him about the spotting...he approved of my plan to take it easy). The best part was I convinced him to give me an early dating scan! I have to wait for the referral in the mail but I hope it comes quickly. I don't want to have to argue due dates for longer than I have to. He's put me at a due date of November 22 but I know that is not correct. I was a POAS addict this cycle and didn't get bfp until March 28 (though I got crazy super faint like evap lines 3 or 4 days before that).

We've only recently gotten this doctor as we have moved only 2 years ago and I'm still getting used to him. He has an odd bedside manner that I'm struggling to overcome as he seems to be a competent doctor. If anyone has seen The Simpsons he is like Dr Hiebbert who chuckles after everything he says even when it is wildly inappropriate....like talking about miscarriages and such. I know I have to ignore it but it's tough.


----------



## Kirs_t

Sugar Beth- I have so much hope and faith that your next scan will be perfect! I'm so sorry that you have to o through the wait and worry. The other ladies stories of seeing heart beats a week or so later, is very reassuring. Xxxx

Wanta- I'm sorry that your levels didn't double completely, but I agree- they went up a good amount! Hcg varies so much between women and defn slows down as the numbers get higher. I hope the time to your next appointment flys by!

Starry- great news that you had a good first appointment and will have a scan soon! Im sorry your doctor is not so great in bedside manner though... When do you think your correct due date is? Hope you're keeping your feet up and taking is easy xxx

Elleff- I loved your post about us sharing this journey and chatting about the different stages as we grow our beautiful babies :) xxx

Afm- morning sickness is still kicking my butt! I have another beta on Monday and my first scan on Tuesday! I'm counting down now.... I'm so nervous and excited at the same time. My scan is at our fertility clinic - so it will be hard to go into the same room with the same machine, doctor etc... It just hold such bad memories for us! But hopefully this time will bring joy. Please please please!

Just a quick question- do you lovely ladies have any thoughts on safe skin care in pregnancy? I've been using a mask with sulfur and a spot cream with benzyl peroxide.... Have decided to stop using both but am hoping I haven't already done something wrong!


----------



## elleff

Just a little tip for everyone lucky enough to have ms!! I ordered some travel sickness wrist bands, they arrived yesterday and they are saving my life!!! Even if I already feel sick I put them on and they just seem to make it go away!!! 
I was sick yesterday because I had left them off all afternoon and I didnt put them back on in time, but the rest of the time they have been amazing! 
I do take them off from time to time to check I actually still have ms as its such a reassuring symptom and I need to know its still there! 

How is everyone today? The sun is shining here, and our babies are growing beautifully inside us I just know it :hugs:


----------



## Krissy485

Sugarbeth-i agree your scan was still a little on the early side. so i think you saw exactly what you should see and by the time you go back you will see a baby's heart beat!!!!

Wanta- those are awesome numbers!!!!! i mean my beta at 4w4d was 1748 and my doctor said that it was a great number and yours is well above mine. also once you hit a certain number, i forget what it is doubling goes from 31-48hrs to 48-72hrs. so i think all signs are good for you to sweety!

Starry-hopeuflly you dont have to wait too long before you can get that scan. where i live they call the hospital and schedule it i have been able to get it the same day no need to what for referals or anything which is good. 

Kirs-sorry about the ms i hope it gets better for you. as far as skin care my dr told me i could use the over the counter face scrubs was ok. just check with your dr.

elleff- good morning!!! how are you doing today love?

afm- the spotting i had on tuesday has not come back at all thank god! i have a good feeling about this baby. i have my next u/s on the 27th. i have bad some ms off and not no puking yet thank god!!! so happy 6 weeks today! and my day off so i cant wait to put my feet up most of the day lol


----------



## SugarBeth

WantaBelly said:


> Sugarbeth that's my appointment date too and will be the 1st time I get a peek inside, we can count it down together :hugs:

That's great! I'll be praying for both of us to get great news that day!



Starry Night said:


> :hugs: Sugar Beth - sorry your scan didn't go as planned. 6 weeks is early and sometimes babies measure a few days behind and at this point that makes a huge difference. Also, are you sure of the day you ovulated? With DS I thought I was at my 6 week scan but he only measured 5 weeks and there was only a gestational sac. A week later...there he was!
> 
> Have they scheduled a follow-up scan? Usually when a scan can't determine the viability of a baby there is usually another scan a week later. It is very stressful to wait.

I actually have no idea when I O'ed. The reason I really thought I didn't have a chance to be pregnant last month was because I never spotted O, when usually I can tell the exact day. My theory is that we hit it exactly as it started, so I don't know when that was. My cycles after the miscarriage have been a bit off, lasting anywhere from 26 days to 30. 

My follow up scan is on May 6th - 2 1/2 weeks away. By then they'll definitely be able to know more, so I guess it's better than only waiting a few days, but it'll be a long wait!



Kirs_t said:


> Sugar Beth- I have so much hope and faith that your next scan will be perfect! I'm so sorry that you have to o through the wait and worry. The other ladies stories of seeing heart beats a week or so later, is very reassuring. Xxxx

Thank you so much! Leaving the doctor's office, I felt hopeless. All I could feel was this was the beginning of a repeat, and I was so crushed. But I feel better the more I think about it, I think hormones and fear gripped me earlier and I didn't give this baby a chance, fearing it would be like the last baby. 



Krissy485 said:


> Sugarbeth-i agree your scan was still a little on the early side. so i think you saw exactly what you should see and by the time you go back you will see a baby's heart beat!!!!
> 
> afm- the spotting i had on tuesday has not come back at all thank god! i have a good feeling about this baby. i have my next u/s on the 27th. i have bad some ms off and not no puking yet thank god!!! so happy 6 weeks today! and my day off so i cant wait to put my feet up most of the day lol

Thank you! It's so wonderful to get so much encouragement from women who have been in these hard situations. First tri with a rainbow baby is definitely mentally difficult. I'm so glad your spotting hasn't come back!


I spent all of yesterday very sick. For the doctor appointment, I was nearly late because I almost lost it several times and wanted to pull over. I kept dry heaving when I walked into my kitchen. I got even more sick, even with a full belly, when I went to go to bed. It seems like morning sickness is suddenly smacking me for some reassurance, so I'm embracing it. I forgot how rough it makes you feel, but I definitely want to feel as pregnant as possible, so I'm fine with it!


----------



## Hopefulagain

Well, my numbers did not double. In fact, they only increased by 200 to 1500. My doctor was honest and said that it does not look good. I am devastated and can barely keep it together at this point.:cry:


----------



## Krissy485

Hopeful i am so sorry! what did they say is the plan from here on out? i still wouldnt give up hope though. honestly with my first child i couldnt even get a bfp till i was 6 weeks pregnant. when i was 4 weeks along with him i had a blood test done that said bfn and it was 2 weeks or so before i finally got a bfp at home. so everyone is different. praying for ya girl!

Sugarbeth-not a problem i had something similar where my dr said since my hcg was 1748 they would do an u/s bc over 1500 you should see something. went in at 4w5d for the u/s and the tech may have saw a small something not sure. in the end they all decided i was too early...well duh lol....my next scan is on 27th and i will be 7w1d so should see that hb..i am nervous though but i want this so bad! i had a dream that we see the heartbeat so i am hopeing that is a good sign.


----------



## Krissy485

Hopeful-i found this site helpful when trying to understand hcg levels

https://www.babymed.com/tools/hcg-calculator


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs: Hopeful, I'm so sorry. I hope your baby defies the odds but I'm glad your doctor is being honest with you. I hate it when doctors just blow you off or act like they don't care.

Kirs_T - I think my correct due date is December 8th but I could be off a few days. My cycles are generally in the 40 day range but I've never been super regular and my cycles were still somewhat messed up after my miscarriage. I got about a week of ovulation signs from about March 10th to the 16th but couldn't get a proper bfp until about March 29. 

Good luck with your betas and scan!

afm - had a little bit of brown spotting after my doctor's visit but it seems to have gone again. My morning sickness isn't getting any worse so I'm grateful for that. It's there but I can deal with it.


----------



## Hopefulagain

Krissy- The plan is for me to attend my regular Tuesday appointment and still have the ultrasound. Her guess is that it is either an ectopic pregnancy or simply a pregnancy that never actually developed a baby, maybe just a sac. They just need to see what is actually going on. She told me that I may start to bleed. Now, I am terrified that something terrible is going to happen over the weekend when they are, of course, closed. I am so tired of being scared and disappointed. I can't even imagine the disappointment that our daughter is going to feel when she finds out that this baby isn't coming either...not sure how much disappointment a first grader can handle in 9 months.:cry:


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs: Hopeful, it really is unfair how these things work. I would never wish a loss on anybody but it really sucks that it seems to be the same people who keep having them. I hope your baby proves everybody wrong. And it is so hard when you have to explain things to a child.

If something does happen over the weekend go to the emergency department. In Canada, that is where we have to go in miscarriage situations. They should be able to look after you. But I hope you won't have to do that.


----------



## SugarBeth

Big hugs, Hopeful. I'm so sorry to hear this news! I'm praying for you and your baby, hoping that they find a healthy baby when they look next. 

If you need to go to the hospital, go directly to L&D first. Most hospitals have a special section for those emergencies when you need to get checked out right away. ER doctors usually have no idea what to do with a pregnant woman and can misdiagnose, plus they make you wait for hours for something like this. When I was told I might be miscarrying last time, my midwife said if I ever felt the need to go to the hospital, go straight to L&D and explain the situation there.


----------



## Krissy485

Hopeful-i still got my fingers crossed for ya! I know it is scary and i know what you mean about telling your daughter. i had my first mc a yr ago and it was hard to tell my kids then. then i got pg again in july and told my kids right away and then mc a week later and that was hard to tell them again. so this time around we still have not told them and i have known for 3 weeks. after we see a heart beat is when we agreed to tell the kids i cant keep putting them through it. i really do hope that they see a heartbeat tuesday. :hugs:


----------



## MissyMo120

Can I join too?
I had delivered my full term daughter in Jan, she was born sleeping. I just found out this last week that we are having another baby! Shocked, Yes! But excited. I am more worried that I got pg so soon after my c/s. My due date is Dec 25th :)


----------



## Kirs_t

Welcome missy mo! What a fantastic due date :) Christmas love!

Hopeful- how are you going over the weekend? I am hoping and praying for you too.... Hope that you have some good news on Tuesday at your appointment. Xxx lots of love


----------



## SloppyJoe

EMG1013 said:


> Any others out there? I just got my BFP yesterday at 10 DPO with a clearblue digital. With my January pregnancy, I didn't get a BFP until 5 days after my expected pregnancy, which I would estimate around 20 DPO. Hopefully it's a good sign! Currently fertility friend says my EDD is 12/11/13 - I hope this is a sticky one!!


Random, but that's my birthday! 
Got my BFP this month on the 18th. Expecting December 25thish :happydance:


----------



## Hopefulagain

Kirs_t said:


> Hopeful- how are you going over the weekend? I am hoping and praying for you too.... Hope that you have some good news on Tuesday at your appointment. Xxx lots of love

Overall, I'm okay but I feel like I'm on a rollercoaster. Yesterday morning I believed that I was accepting that this baby (if there is a baby) is not coming, but then I spent the better part of the day on the internet looking for similar situations as mine that ended with full-term babies. So, by the end of the day my hopes were up. This morning I'm down again. I keep replaying the doctor's tone in my head and the fact that she kept saying that my numbers just weren't looking good. The bottomline is that I need a miracle and given my last few months, I feel like miracles don't happen to me. I thought this baby was a miracle, being conceived so quickly and we found out on April 1st (the month that our Zoi Emerson would have been born). But now it is looking like April is going to be a double whammy for me.:growlmad:


----------



## Hopefulagain

Welcome to MissyMo and SloppyJoe,
I am so very sorry for your losses, but congratulations on your new pregnancies! I wish both of you a happy and healthy 9 months. :hugs:


----------



## hope4rainbow

My first pregnancy ended in a mmc at 8 weeks in October. After 3 long cycles (49, 40, and 42 days) we found out we conceived this month! I had a bfn on April 2nd, and my bfp :happydance: on April 10th. Technically I should be due December 10th, but I'm pretty sure I ovulated late. I'll have my first appointment on Wednesday (7 weeks 1 day if I ovulated on time). I am terrified and thrilled. I've felt a lot different than last time, so I hope that's a good sign! I did have my progesterone levels tested this last Wednesday, they're at 15.1. We're retesting at my appointment since they give supplements under 15 and I was pretty close. I hope this is my sticky little one, I've had a little trouble connecting because I'm so nervous about the unknowns. I've found talking to the baby has helped. Can't wait to see what the next year has in store for all of us!


----------



## SugarBeth

Welcome MissyMo, Sloppy Joe, and Hope4Rainbow!

Hopeful, you're in my thoughts!

AFM, we went to church this morning and then headed to our angel's memorial spot, which is on my parents' farm. I wanted to do something special for her, as we had our daughter Katie announce the pregnancy with a Big Sister tee shirt. Today I finished planting the flowers for our angel Elizabeth Rose and put this sign up for her:
https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/029-2_zps0b4a12d7.jpg
https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/059-2_zpsd6daa64e.jpg


----------



## Starry Night

Beautiful! What a lovely way to memorialize your daughter and mark her place in your family.

My spotting seems to be getting worse. :( It's still pale brown but I now get it several times throughout the day even when I'm taking it easy. I am getting anxious to have my scan booked. I think I have my fear well under control but I definitely feel discouraged. I just want to see a healthy baby on a scan.


----------



## Elephant13

Hi Ladies,
Congratulations & fingers crossed for healthy pregnancies. I'm currently expecting after suffering an ectopic in Nov last year. Was heartbreaking and has took some time to get over. This baby is desperatly wanted (as the other was) but this time even more so due to the feeling of such a loss. If i go by my LMP i would be due 4th Dec but i had an early scan last week and they dated me a week behind than i originally thought due to size of baby and so i am now due around 13th dec if i go by the hospital dates. So i'm around 6 weeks almost i think. Have bloods and a midwife appt booked. Scan showed heartbeat so i'm taking that as big positive however after some bleeding last week my dr mentioned i could be having the start of a misscarriage and just to relax and wait. Have rested over the weekend but of course my minds in over drive thinking about it all and what might happen and what might not. Only time will tell i guess just feeling very nervous! ANyone else feeling same? I've had soem mild cramps and spotting more than actually bleeding,headaches,feeling faint and naseous if i dont eat,very tired especially in afternoon and just extremely emotional! ANyone else?How are you all coping and feeling? xx


----------



## elleff

Krissy - so glad you are feeling positive about this baby :) and that your spotting has stopped! 

Beth - I know the sickness is hard work but its really great that you are feeling it as its such a positive symptom!! So lovely that you went to your daughters spot :) I have my baby buried in a big beautiful plant pot on my patio so I talk to my little angel everyday :) 

Hopeful - I am so so sorry :hugs: I don't know anything about how high the numbers are supposed to be but I would try and stay positive that they have at least risen! I know its terrifying. 
How have things been over the weekend? 

Starry - Have they given you any reason as to why you might be having this spotting? 

Missy - I am so sorry about your daughter :hugs: I cannot imagine how that feels. But so happy that you are pregnant again, you must be so excited :) 

SloppyJoe & Hope4rainbow - Congratulations!!!! 

Elephant - congratulations! The spotting is scary, but remember you have seen a heart beat :) I feel the same though, so nervous, I expect to see blood everytime I go to the toilet. All the things you mention sound like such promising symptoms. 

Kirst - how are you doing? 

AFM - I had a busy weekend and I am soooo tired today! I cannot handle the pace anymore!! I am so sick in the morning and at night, then spend most of the day feeling sick! Its very reassuring but also very hard work!! Apparently we'll get more energy in the second tri?! I am 7 + 3 tomorrow and this is when I lost my little baby in december so I am beyond nervous to get past this stage. I just feel like its going to be snatched away at any time!!


----------



## Hopefulagain

Elleff-
Thanks so much for asking about me. My weekend was nerve wrecking as is today and tomorrow will be. I've spent the better part of the weekend researching my symptoms, particularly the non-doubling hcg levels and have concluded that this pregnancy is a loss. Although, there are a few miracle stories out there, the majority end in loss. In fact, just this morning I was reading on the "Facts and Myths about Miscarriage" section on this site and it said that slow rising hcg levels *ALMOST ALWAYS END IN MISCARRIAGE* even though they continue to rise. The worst part is everything that I ever thought I knew about pregnancy isn't true so I can no longer trust my own body! I was told that I may start to bleed and if anything happened over the weekend to call the doctor's on Monday. Well, I have had no bleeding and have never had cramping at all, but apparently, THAT can be completely normal in an impending miscarriage situation....WHAT?! My ultrasound appointment is tomorrow. In my mind this is simply to determine if it's an ectopic pregnancy or blighted ovum. I am so tired, tired of being so happy and hopeful only to have it all taken away in a second.:cry: I'll keep you all posted on which one it turns out to be. Best of luck to the rest of you and congratulations to all of the new ladies!:flower:


----------



## elleff

I don't know what to say, I can't imagine it. Once is bad enough :hugs: 
I am so hoping for a little miracle when you have your scan tomorrow. I remember when I didnt know if I was losing my baby or not I spent all day everyday reading online about how people bled during pregnancies which ended up being completely healthy, and I kept the faith that way even though I think I knew what was going to happen. 
I'm not saying this is what will happen to you this time but its certainly not a bad thing to focus on some positive stories and remember that this could be you. I hope that one way or another tomorrow you get some definite answers, obviously preferably of the ridiculously happy kind :hugs:


----------



## Elephant13

Eleff-thank you for your reply,I have fingers crossed for you. How are you feeling today? 
Hopefulagain-sending you lots of positive thoughts,i really hope everything goes well for you.
Thanks so much for your response though i told myself this time i would be more relaxed and enjoy it as i was so uptight last time and unwell with the ectopic that i just wanted to really enjoy it this time. I'm trying my very best to stay positive as i had an internal scan last week i was sure that the spotting was because of that as i had nothing up until that point. However i am still spotting on and off today which is almost a week on frm the scan.I'm not really in any pain only the odd cramp or 2 and so i'm just keeping positive now as whatever happens it is unfortunetly out of my hands,if the pregnancy continues i'm sure theres a million and one otehr things that are going to worry and i'll probably come across something everyday lol. My partner is very supportive and optimistic and he has th eoutlook that my health is far more important,what will be will be,life is out of our hands and as much as we would like to we cannot control what happens. We have gone through a loss before and come through stronger if we have to we will do it agin. Knowing i have that supportive (as i dont know if anyone else found they felt guilty after previous losses even though it wasnt my fault) really doe shelp. I hope you all have a network of people around you who help you through! Positive thoughts all round. xxxx


----------



## Starry Night

It looks like I'm not getting an early scan. Got my referral in the mail and it is for July!!! That's my 20 week scan!!!


----------



## SugarBeth

((Hugs))) Hopeful, I still have everything crossed for you!!

Welcome, Elephant!

Starry - I'm sorry you're not getting your early ultrasound! That really stinks! I hope that somehow a referral for an earlier one may still come.


----------



## MissyMo120

Anyone else have fear kicking in??? I keep testing, like I'm insane. And have zero cramping, no spotting etc but just fearful that I will start bleeding at any time! I think I may drive myself insane. Between being irritable, to where I can notice it, bloated, just scared I suppose.... 
how is everyone else doing today?


----------



## SugarBeth

I'm too afraid to test. I think it'll make me panic more. The temptation was there like crazy, but I kept thinking "what if it seems lighter? What if it says no? What if the dates don't match?" I was so scared of it causing more paranoia that I decided I wouldn't test.

I have cramping, but I have cramping every pregnancy. Still, every time I get nervous. I check constantly to see if I'm spotting. It's hard not to fear a repeat, but I'm slowly learning how to deal with it and to enjoy moments without fear. 

Which, I suppose is good as my ultrasound to try and find a heartbeat and see if baby grew has now been moved to May 9th, when I'm 9 weeks. 18 more days!


----------



## SugarBeth

I was doing a banner for another December group and decided to quick make one up for this group in case anyone is interested. It's a very basic one, so if anyone has any others, please feel free to add them!
https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/ranow_zpsff252fb5.jpg
Smaller one:
https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/ranow_zps4844fe5a.jpg

Link to add: (edit out stars)[***IMG]https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/ranow_zps4844fe5a.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## hope4rainbow

I've been too afraid to test more often too. I tested on 4/2 and it was negative, then again on 4/10 and the test line was darker than the control line so I was convinced! I don't want to see anything lighter so I stopped there. Two more days until my first appt, not sure what to expect since I switched to a different doctor in my practice. Hopefully something reassuring! 

Anyone in here cloth diaper or want to cloth diaper? (I hope this question is allowed, new so not sure if certain topics are kept to certain threads.)


----------



## SugarBeth

Any topic is allowed! I am considering cloth diapering, it really depends for me if DD potty trains before baby or not. I'd rather not have two in diapers, but if I do, I'd like one of them to be in cloth at least! She's beginning to potty train now, so we'll see how she gets on.


----------



## Starry Night

Ladies, it looks like I'll be getting another angel. :cry: Had to go the ER today and the doctor couldn't see anything on the scan. It was a simple bed-side machine and I had JUST emptied my bladder but he still said he should have seen something as my hcg was at 35 000. I'm hoping to get an official scan by the end of the week and I have to redo my betas but the doctor wasn't giving much hope. He said he's only missed a healthy baby once in his life. My lower back is aching and my ms disappeared today so am accepting my fate. Just sucks. :nope:


----------



## elleff

I tested yesterday! I can't stop myself! I've seen the hb and I'm still checking I'm not dreaming! 

I'm not sure which kind of nappy we will use yet, I can't quite let myself get that far ahead yet but I can't wait to start thinking about that stuff :) 

Starry - is 35000 normal for 7 weeks though? why would it be so high if there is no baby? I have everything crossed for you! :hugs:


----------



## Elephant13

Morning all. 
Starry i am so sorry to hear this, i'm still keeping everything crossed for you in the hope that he did just miss it. How are you coping today?
As for anyone testing i only tested once and resiste dteh urge to do it anymore as my gp has said that hpt can only give false negatives not false positives and i'm basically too afraid to check again lol. Each day i feel like i lose a symptom,i've had no sickness only if i dont eat,even my cramping is fading. Am still bleeding however i phone dthe hospital today for reassurance and she said that if i am not in any pain then i should try and relax. Very hard but if the hospital are telling me to not worry then i'm going to try my very best not to. I do think my anxiety takes over any symptoms i would be feeling so maybe if i relax i'd notice them more. I'll be glad to have a 12 week scan date so i know exactly how far gone i am and taht all is ok! 
How are you guys coping today? x


----------



## Hopefulagain

Starry Night said:


> Ladies, it looks like I'll be getting another angel. :cry: Had to go the ER today and the doctor couldn't see anything on the scan. It was a simple bed-side machine and I had JUST emptied my bladder but he still said he should have seen something as my hcg was at 35 000. I'm hoping to get an official scan by the end of the week and I have to redo my betas but the doctor wasn't giving much hope. He said he's only missed a healthy baby once in his life. My lower back is aching and my ms disappeared today so am accepting my fate. Just sucks. :nope:

Starry, I am so sorry. But I don't understand, how can your hcg levels be so high and yet they find nothing anywhere? Surely something baby related has been growing somewhere?! Have you ever heard of this before; did he give any possible logical explaination for this...it just couldn't have disappeared:shrug:. My thoughts are with you. I'm really hoping that he made some sort of a mistake because that just doesn't make any sense. 

As for me, I'm pretty sure that this short journey is over. Today I have my ultrasound to see exactly what is going on but I am preparing myself for the worst. I haven't had any cramping at all and only had the one episode of spotting last Tuesday, but I'm thinking that it is only a matter of time. My hcg levels not even being close to doubling last week is very telling, I have discovered through my own internet research :winkwink:. I am just praying that I accept the news with grace and diginity and not become bitter.


----------



## Hopefulagain

Oh, I dare not test again! The last test I took was last Sunday, the day before my first doctor's appointment. The test line was darker than the control line and I was happy with that. Since then this pregnancy has seemed to be headed straight downhill. I think I'd just rather let my ultrasound and exam tell me the news at this point. Lord, please give me the strength the handle all of this with some sort of grace and diginity and not become bitter in Jesus' name, amen.


----------



## elleff

Hopeful, I am thinking of you today. Please update us as soon as you can lovely. I have everything crossed for good news :hugs:


----------



## SugarBeth

Hopeful, you're in my prayers today for your ultrasound to go well and that something may have improved. 

Starry, I hope you get more answers to what's going on, and I'm praying that this baby is still a sticky baby and was just too small for the machine to pick up on. I've seen such a huge difference between ultrasound machines - something that seems to clear on one can barely even show up on another. I'm hoping this may be the case for you. What kind of ultrasound was it? I know abdominal ones can really struggle at this stage in pregnancy to find and pick up on a baby.


----------



## hope4rainbow

Does anyone else get eye migraines? I've had two in the last two days and it's draining. I get them when I'm not pregnant too. At least todays was during lunch while my 2nd graders were at recess. :help: How do you deal with headaches?


----------



## Starry Night

hopeful - please update us as soon as you can!

AFM - the doctor specifically said he didn't see what he wanted to so I'm guessing he means a heart beat. He had said with betas this high he always sees something and if he doesn't then it doesn't end well except the one time where he was wrong. I do go for another beta draw tomorrow and the doctor promised to call with the results either way so if they go up I will have some hope. If not....well...then we will know. I have a scan first thing Friday morning.


----------



## hope4rainbow

Starry- Last pregnancy I had my first ultrasound at 6 weeks and they did not see a hb. They tested my levels after and I went from 47,000-53,000 in two days. When I went in a week later there was hb, unfortunately it was very slow (about 60 bpm) so my baby didn't make it. There is still hope for a heartbeat!:hugs:


----------



## elleff

Starry and hopeful I'm really sorry you're going through this. Really hope you both get good news soon xx


----------



## Starry Night

I forgot to say that it was an abdominal scan on a very empty bladder. That in of itself would have kept me more hopeful but the doctor then said his track record of getting it right. That is what gets me so down. The worst part is my nausea came back today and my boobs hurt and got bad heart burn but it could all be for nothing.

I live in a rural area and really don't feel like driving into town tomorrow so am going to the local lab and it might be Thursday before I get the beta results. I'm supposed to go again 3 days after that as the doctor said it can sometimes take 72 hours for them to double but 3 days will be Saturday and no labs are open on the weekend. So will probably go again on Friday.


----------



## Hopefulagain

Well, I just returned from my ultrasound appointment and again, there was absolutely nothing there not even a sac. She said that she did not see anything around my ovaries, my tubes, nor fluid which could signal a possible ectopic. Based on these two ultrasounds and my extremely slow rising hcg levels, the doctor has pretty much concluded that it was an anembryonic pregnancy. They took more blood today and expect/hope that the numbers will go back down quickly. If they go back up (which I seriously hope does not happen) then it may be an ectopic that is being missed, but honestly, my blood levels never really got that high. I had pretty much prepared myself for this but in my mind it was going to be so much worst.

She said that they would call tomorrow with the results of this blood test and they should be dropping. I should also expect a fairly normal, maybe slightly heavier than normal, period with a few blood clots, but not a lot of cramping or large amounts of tissue to pass. This really made me feel so much better because the unknown was terrifying to me. I had never experienced an early loss before and although Zoi's delivery at 21 weeks was horrific, I did have hospital staff, family and friends holding my hand every step of the way. This time I felt completely on my own so I'm relieved to know that it should be a fairly straight forward process. 

What I am thankful for....
I am thankful that I was able to get pregnant again so quickly after losing baby Zoi.

I am thankful that I spotted last Tuesday which began the series of tests and ultrasound into motion. If it had not happened I would have shown up today for my very first ultrasound fully expecting to see a little bean baby with a strong beating heart and I would have been devastated!

I am thankful that through these tests it was discovered that my pregesterone level was low and a plan has been set into place to retest again, non-pregnant, and develop a plan going forth.

I am thankful for all of you lovely ladies who were here to support me through this experience.

I am so thankful to God for answering my prayer to accept this news with grace, dignity and to not feel bitterness.

Best wishes to the rest of you ladies. I sincerely wish you all a happy and healthy 9 months and an easy delivery!:hugs:


----------



## hope4rainbow

Hopeful, you are an inspiration. I teared up reading everything you're grateful for. You are handling this with such grace. I am so sorry for your loss and wish you your forever baby soon! :hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

Hopeful - so sorry for your loss. :hugs: I hope you pass everything peacefully.


----------



## mouse_chicky

:hugs:


----------



## WantaBelly

Hopeful you are in my prayers Hun BiG :hugs:


----------



## elleff

Hopeful I'm so sorry. Life is so cruel at times. I will miss you on this journey. I hope the next few weeks/months are stress free and you conceive your beautiful little sticky bean quickly xxx


----------



## Kirs_t

Hopeful- the are no words to express how sorry I am. I just wish I could take your pain away. Thinking about you and sending you lots of love. Go gently friend xxx

Starry- I am so sorry about your scan. I am praying that your appointment on Friday shows a strong heartbeat. How are you feeling about every thing?

I have been a bit reluctant to post this news as I felt bad updating, when others are experiencing such stress and heartache. Im so sorry girls and i hope my post doesnt cause you any more hurt. We had our first scan on Tuesday and were so lucky to see our little bean with a nice strong heartbeat and measuring a couple of days ahead at 7w 2days. I know it is early days though - so for now we are grateful and blessed and we will just take it one day at a time.


----------



## elleff

Kirst thats brilliant news!! :hugs:


----------



## Elephant13

Hi Ladies,
hopeful i really wish you all the best. Your story is inspiring. Proof that even in our darkest times to see even the smallest ray of sun can be enough to lift a person. I've always found teh emotions difficult to deal with but on good days after my ectopic i am always so thankful for what i do have as i had left it so long that i could have died. Sometimes if you dont look at even one positive to come from such sadness can sometimes be enough to tip a person over the edge. I admire your strength and wish you all the very best in your future concieving. Please keep us posted with how you are getting on x


----------



## WantaBelly

Starry- I am praying you see a strong heartbeat on Friday!

Great news Kirst! 

I was just stopping by to see how everyone is doing. Not much to report here, just trying to get to the next little goal I have set which is my Dr. appt on May 6th where we God willing will see a strong heartbeat. Is anyone else having to get up 2-3 times in the middle of the night to wee?


----------



## SugarBeth

(((Hugs))) to Hopeful and Starry. 

Kirs_t - don't hesitate to share your good news! It's gives us hope. 

There's nothing new here for me. Like WantABelly, I'm just waiting for the next doctor appointment, which is now May 9th since they moved it yesterday. 

Yep - I get up at 4 AM and 6 AM every night because my bladder is ready to explode. I always have dreams that I'm either needing to find a bathroom or that I'm having cramps because my body is trying to wake me up to go!


----------



## Lawes1987

I lost my first pregnancy on Friday 26th October 2012. Well, that was the date of the US that confirmed it. I was 11 + 3 days. It was heart breaking. Had a terrible natural miscarriage for 10 days, then passed out after bleeding into the toilet for 3 hours straight.. so I had to go into hospital for 4 days, have a tonne of drips.. I didnt want the blood transfusion they wanted to do. And had a ERPC.:cry:

I found out a few weeks ago I'm pregnant again, we have been trying but after months of nothing we decided to book our wedding and delay the baby making.. I was waiting for my period to come at the end of March and then I was going back on the pill.. well.. the period never came!

My LMP was 1st March, so technically I'm 8 weeks pregnant tomorrow. :thumbup:

However, due to my traumatic miscarriage the midwife thought it best to get me in for an early US. It showed the baby is just over 5 weeks old and I have another on 3rd May 2013 to confirm the heartbeat, as couldnt see one today.

So I have no clue when I'm due now! Probably more like christmas day!!:haha: 

So I'm more like 7 weeks pregnant or a bit more, not the 8 weeks they think from LMP. I must have ovulated late! I have included my scan pic, it isnt much.. but it gives me SO much hope. I am worrying like crazy over no symptoms, the wrong symptoms, too many symptoms.. I hate it. The waiting game is an evil thing.

I joined here after my miscarriage and havent really been on since, but I'd love some reassurance and support from ladies who are taking this journey with me!!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2416[1].jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Ducktales

Hi all,
Can I join?
I finally got my BFP after ivf and icsi and am 4 weeks 5 days today with an edd of 27th dec 2013
I had one BFP before which ended in a blighted ovum and I am petrified
I have been reading through the posts and wanted to say how sorry I am for you hopeful. There is nothing more cruel than a mc and I found my blighted ovum devastating.
My 6 week 4 day ivf scan is on 7th may
Here in the uk they don't do beta blood tests so only have my darkening bfps to reassure me
Xxxx


----------



## Lawes1987

Ducktales said:


> Hi all,
> Can I join?
> I finally got my BFP after ivf and icsi and am 4 weeks 5 days today with an edd of 27th dec 2013
> I had one BFP before which ended in a blighted ovum and I am petrified
> I have been reading through the posts and wanted to say how sorry I am for you hopeful. There is nothing more cruel than a mc and I found my blighted ovum devastating.
> My 6 week 4 day ivf scan is on 7th may
> Here in the uk they don't do beta blood tests so only have my darkening bfps to reassure me
> Xxxx

It took nearly a week after my missed period before my BFP became really dark. I was just getting the faintest of lines which gradually got darker as the days passed. My doctors wouldn't even let me give them a urine sample to test until I was 6 weeks after my LMP. The UK sucks sometimes. Stay positive  I had a scan today which measured baby at just over 5 weeks, I have another on 3rd May to see if there's a heartbeat. I am terrified all the time after my miscarriage, but I have a funny feeling this time that this is meant to be my baby. I hope HOPE HOPE I'm not wrong. 

All my love and support honey


----------



## Ducktales

Lawes1987 said:


> Ducktales said:
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> Can I join?
> I finally got my BFP after ivf and icsi and am 4 weeks 5 days today with an edd of 27th dec 2013
> I had one BFP before which ended in a blighted ovum and I am petrified
> I have been reading through the posts and wanted to say how sorry I am for you hopeful. There is nothing more cruel than a mc and I found my blighted ovum devastating.
> My 6 week 4 day ivf scan is on 7th may
> Here in the uk they don't do beta blood tests so only have my darkening bfps to reassure me
> Xxxx
> 
> It took nearly a week after my missed period before my BFP became really dark. I was just getting the faintest of lines which gradually got darker as the days passed. My doctors wouldn't even let me give them a urine sample to test until I was 6 weeks after my LMP. The UK sucks sometimes. Stay positive  I had a scan today which measured baby at just over 5 weeks, I have another on 3rd May to see if there's a heartbeat. I am terrified all the time after my miscarriage, but I have a funny feeling this time that this is meant to be my baby. I hope HOPE HOPE I'm not wrong.
> 
> All my love and support honeyClick to expand...

Thank you and likewise for your next scan
I got my BFP 4 days after a 5 day transfer (same as 9dpo) and has been getting darker and darker but also did this with my BO 

Fingers crossed for everyone
Xxxx


----------



## MissyMo120

I am so sorry for the losses that have just happened :( I am so glad that we are all here supporting each other, esp when we need it the most!
It is so good to see all the positive stuff being said! I think it helps crazy people like me have a little more hope haha. 
I think I am finally done with the POAS phase! All they did was get darker so I am taking it as a good sign. I sadly don't go in to see my OB nurse until May 15, 8 weeks and not my OB for an u/s for 2-4 weeks after that! Ugh I just wanna see my baby already!!! Sigh... Hope all is well with everyone today... Sending hugs if you need them and even if you don't they are on their way too!


----------



## Starry Night

It's official. I now have a second December angel. :cry: I'm getting a follow-up scan next week "just in case" but this is so much like my last loss that I know it's over. I just hope my betas are going down so the drama doesn't draw out like it did last time. (last time a baby appeared but never grew past 6 weeks but yet stayed alive for 3 weeks with a heart beat under 100...gotta say it inherited my stubbornness).

I think this thread should be hopeful and happy so I'll bow out now. All the best to you ladies here! Congrats on your bfps and hope you each get your rainbows.


----------



## SugarBeth

Starry, I can't tell you how sad I am to hear this. I wish you all the best and hope everything goes the best for you from here on out.


----------



## Kirs_t

Starry - I so so sorry to hear of your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you. We are here to support you and help you through this. Big hugs to you xxx it's so cruel and unfair :(

Duck tales- my baby is an icsi ivf miracle too!! I just had my first scan on Tuesday and saw its beautiful heartbeat! My last cycle ended similar to yours with a yolk sac but no baby... It was devastating! I understand your fear but I have hope for us both!! Once you see that little bean on the scan it is so reassuring! But now I'm back to being petrified until the next scan :) I think this fear is pretty normal- so just trying to let it be and take this gift one day at a time!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Ducktales

Starry- big hugs, I am so sorry
Kirs_t- loving the ultrasound picture
Xxxx


----------



## elleff

Starry I am so sorry :hugs: Take care of yourself xxx


----------



## Lawes1987

I'm really sorry to hear your news Starry..:cry: I remember getting some reassurance from you on my miscarriage thread back in November 2012. It SUCKS when bad things happen to good people. :nope: I'm sure you will get your rainbow soon. :thumbup:

I look at my miscarriage as just "not being my time" nowadays. It took a lot of time and pain for that acceptance to creep in though. Its a horrible and traumatic experience and I hope you have a good collection of close friends and family who can help you get through this.:hugs:

Sending you all my love and support babe. Stay strong x


----------



## WantaBelly

Starry you are in my prayers during this time hun. :hugs:


----------



## hope4rainbow

I had my first appt and scan yesterday. From my LMP I should have been 7 weeks 1 day, but I looked to be just under 5 weeks with a sac visible. I'm not surprised I'm earlier than I thought, my cycles have been 40+ days since my mmc. I go back in two weeks and she said to try not to worry because things look good for almost 5 weeks. I'm hoping with everything in me we see a healthy heartbeat May 8th.


----------



## Lawes1987

hope4rainbow said:


> I had my first appt and scan yesterday. From my LMP I should have been 7 weeks 1 day, but I looked to be just under 5 weeks with a sack visible. I'm not surprised I'm earlier than I thought, my cycles have been 40+ days since my mmc. I go back in two weeks and she said to try not to worry because things look good for almost 5 weeks. I'm hoping with everything in me we see a healthy heartbeat May 8th.

Sounds like your in the same boat as me honey.. ovulating later, so not as pregnant as LMP indicates.. its all about the waiting game. I should be 8 weeks today but baby measured just over 5 weeks yesterday.. have a scan on 3rd May.. The waiting game sucks.. Good luck for yours honey! :thumbup:


----------



## Krissy485

Hi ladies sorry i have been MIA lots going on around here! i work full time and thenyesterday had to take my oldest to get some baby teeth pulled out...fun times!

I am so sorry to you ladies who have lost your babies it does plan SUCK the only way to describe it!

I am still spotting the brown stuff off and on but no real cramping which is good. called ob office again for reassurance again nurse is so nice i told her i was sorry to bug her again but she said no worries call any time have a question. i have my next u/s on saturday i will 7+1 so should see the heartbeat...i am so freaking scared! i cant think straight! i am suppose to work today and tomorrow but think i will call in tomorrow. i just dont feel good and have so much going on around here. i have only called in 2 times in 6 months so i think i am doing pretty good. speaking of which i have to get ready and leave in about 10 min.....good night ladies!


----------



## hope4rainbow

Lawes1987- I wish you all the best as well, thank you!


----------



## Lawes1987

How do you include pictures and banners and stuff in your signature? I've always wanted to know how to add stuff! x


----------



## SugarBeth

Lawes1987 said:


> How do you include pictures and banners and stuff in your signature? I've always wanted to know how to add stuff! x

Go into your User CP at the top right of the page, and then go into signatures and avatar to upload pictures and tickers.


----------



## MissyMo120

Starry I am so so sorry. :( Big hugs to you


----------



## Lawes1987

Thank you  

I have no idea how to add a counter, but this will do for now


----------



## want2bemommy

Aloha! This is my first :bfp: after 2 m/c . We waited a few years to try again as we were devastated. I just got this bfp at 10 dpo, and it's a beautiful line, no squinting required ;-) I'm nervous but trying to maintain. At least this time it's darker than my other two and popped up 4 days earlier. I know nothing is certain, but that's a good start


----------



## hope4rainbow

Welcome!

Lawes1987- How far along were you when you got your bfp? I got mine 2 weeks and 2 days ago, so I'm confused how I could just barely be 5 weeks. I'm praying everything is okay, I know babies grow at their own pace, but the timing scares me.


----------



## want2bemommy

Aloha! I got it at 10 dpo, and I know the date of conception- so I am only 3 weeks 6 days  such a fragile time lol


----------



## Lawes1987

hope4rainbow said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Lawes1987- How far along were you when you got your bfp? I got mine 2 weeks and 2 days ago, so I'm confused how I could just barely be 5 weeks. I'm praying everything is okay, I know babies grow at their own pace, but the timing scares me.

The 1st day of my last period was 1st March. So on LMP I'm 8 + 1 today. I started getting faint positives from 1st April onwards but got my proper BFP on 7th April and a 2-3 weeks pregnant on a clearblue digital. 

I had a scan on 24th April and they confirmed baby measured just over 5 weeks. So that would make me just over 7 weeks officially if I added the 2 weeks like LMP does.

I must have ovulated later than the 14 day average. I was recording when me and the Mr had naughties. So it was one of these dates in March that I conceived (I have never taken ovulation tests)... 10th, 15th, 16th, 20th and 23rd. 

We didn't do any naughties earlier in the month, as we agreed to stop trying after March, as we just booked our wedding. So I was going to wait for my period and go back on the pill.. But it didn't quite turn out that way! Based on babies size I'd hazard a guess that I conceived on 15th or 16th.

Based on LMP I was 11 + 3 when I lost my first pregnancy, but when they did the scan the baby only measured 5/6 weeks. So this is a very nervous time ATM! I'd forgive anyone who was really anxious ATM, it's these early stages that are the worst. 

However, last time at 8 weeks LMP I had spotting and had to have an early scan, which showed a heartbeat and everything.. Baby measured 6 weeks. So must have died a few days after. I've had no spotting *touch wood* at all yet so I'm hoping that's a good sign. 

I also remember getting some implantation bleeding with this pregnancy very early on, which I didn't with my previous. So I'm taking that as a good sign too.

We will keep each other strong sweetie 

1 week today I get to have another scan and hopefully see my babies heartbeat


----------



## Lawes1987

Progress reports 

How are you all doing? Ducktails, are your tests still getting dark or have you accepted it now? Lol  

Hope, how are you? I have a lot of boob and back pain today. I had some weird sensations which freaked me out earlier, but still no spotting :thumbup:

Anyhoo, only 5 more days til heartbeat ultrasound. Not that I'm counting or anything :sleep:

Love love love.


----------



## want2bemommy

I retested in the mall earlier just to see the line get darker


----------



## SugarBeth

Nothing new here with me. 12 more days until my next ultrasound, going slow! 

I'm getting really sick during the day now, and it doesn't matter if I eat or not anymore. It's just such a strong symptom. I panicked all today when in public because I kept feeling crampy (I was running around all over) and then would feel little gushes that made me panic. I have, however, stopped being quite so scared every time I go to the bathroom. Sometimes, once in a while, I'll even forget to check!

Absolutely EXHAUSTED between this pregnancy and my very active toddler. I want to nap constantly!


----------



## Ducktales

Morning all,
Yes my tests are getting darker but I won't believe there is a baby and not just a gestational sac until the scan!
I still had loads of symptoms with my blighted ovum last time so just being cautious xxxxx


----------



## Lawes1987

I totally get all the worries, I'm the same!

I always had that gushing feeling, but apparently (TMI) you get a lot of clear goo in early pregnancy, the vagina is cleaning itself more regularly. That used to stress me out, but its always clear, never any blood. I check when I wipe too! Thats just an automatic thing! LOL. :wacko:

The nausea has just been a bit of a sicky feeling with me, never very strong or overwhelming. :happydance: Apparently I'm just lucky! I do have the tiredness and tender boobs. Also, I'm crying at every TV programme I watch atm, its a bit of a joke! So emotional! I'm sad, then angry, then sad, then happy, then angry.. LOL!!!:shrug:

Just cant wait for my ultrasound on 3rd May, I really hope everything is ok. It sounds weird but yesterday I was driving home from visiting a friend and the moon was really low and big and bright, it was really pretty. I have always liked a moon based name for a girl.. so I took it as a sign that everything will be ok and that maybe I'm having a girl!! :cloud9:


----------



## Krissy485

Hi ladies sorry just a quick pop in. I had my ultrasound and everything is looking good!:happydance: I got to see my little peanut and a BEAUTIFUL heart beat of 128bpm and measuring a day head so due date is now 12-12. actually dont make a difference to me bc i have planned csections so baby will be born 12-9 either way lol. I am still spotting the old blood but it is because they saw an implantation bleed going on. Said it should clear up but could take a few weeks. They also checked my hcg again and on 4-9 it was 1748 on 4-26 it was 101,648 so the calculated and it was at first doubling every 31 hrs now every 64hrs which is still awesome up to 96hours is normal. Ok even though it is my day off tons to do will try and check in later on have a great day and welcome all the newbies!!!


----------



## hope4rainbow

I found out Friday my progesterone levels went from 15.1 last week to 9.2 this week. I started a supplement, it's quite a lovely process! I was really upset and nervous about it at first, but two nurses reassured me that progesterone doesn't cause miscarriage, that progesterone levels can fluctuate, and that they aren't worried. My last pregnancy, everyone was worried right away since my HCG levels were so high but no hb, so it's hard to not be worried even when they tell me not to!! I haven't had any spotting or serious cramping, so I'm trying to stay calm.

My main symptoms are sore boobs, peeing every 5 minutes (at night I wake up about once every hour or two), and headaches. I'm also always thirsty!

My next u/s is in 10 days, come on healthy hb!


----------



## hope4rainbow

Congrats, Krissy!

Lawes, that's a lovely sign!


----------



## Lawes1987

OH MY DAYS!! I had a watery brown discharge today and nearly had a flipping heart attack!! I need to calm the heck down... LOL..

I text my SIL asking if it was ok as I was sooo scared and got a lecture about how I never ask how she or her baby is anymore.. even though I have been checking her parenting journal on here. Me and the fella are always talking about her babies progress and stuff. Apparently I'm making the effort wrong? I'm very confused.com

Ultrasound on Friday... hurry up this week... I hope everything is ok... :-S


----------



## hope4rainbow

Lawes1987 said:


> OH MY DAYS!! I had a watery brown discharge today and nearly had a flipping heart attack!! I need to calm the heck down... LOL..
> 
> I text my SIL asking if it was ok as I was sooo scared and got a lecture about how I never ask how she or her baby is anymore.. even though I have been checking her parenting journal on here. Me and the fella are always talking about her babies progress and stuff. Apparently I'm making the effort wrong? I'm very confused.com
> 
> Ultrasound on Friday... hurry up this week... I hope everything is ok... :-S

It's the hormones! I have two close friends that are pregnant and one of us is always a mess, we take turns. I had to tell one of them to stop asking me about how things are because I'm trying to not obsess and she said, "Fine, I'll stop bothering you!". We're fine now. Give her a few days and check on her then, I bet it'll blow over!


----------



## Lawes1987

OMG. I had naughties with the fella, first time in 8 days and after there was a tiny clot and some bright red blood left behind on him... What do I do?! :cry:


----------



## SugarBeth

Bleeding after sex is really normal, it's usually your cervix just being irritated. Just take it easy today, you may still spot a bit tomorrow but it should probably turn to brown by then.


----------



## Lawes1987

I had a watery brown discharge today.. Then we had naughties and during and after there was red blood and a tiny clot.. I've had bleeding before in my 1st pregnancy.. Had a scan.. Saw a heartbeat.. Then had a miscarriage 3 weeks later.. So I'm now terrified. Hope I make it to my scan on Friday! 

I'll probably call into work sick tomorrow and take it really really easy.. Please let my baby be ok.. I can't lose my 2nd pregnancy too :-(


----------



## SugarBeth

Lawes1987 said:


> I had a watery brown discharge today.. Then we had naughties and during and after there was red blood and a tiny clot.. I've had bleeding before in my 1st pregnancy.. Had a scan.. Saw a heartbeat.. Then had a miscarriage 3 weeks later.. So I'm now terrified. Hope I make it to my scan on Friday!
> 
> I'll probably call into work sick tomorrow and take it really really easy.. Please let my baby be ok.. I can't lose my 2nd pregnancy too :-(

:hugs: First tri is so rough and scary in rainbow pregnancies! Praying for you and for everything to be perfect at your scan!


----------



## hope4rainbow

Lawes1987 said:


> I had a watery brown discharge today.. Then we had naughties and during and after there was red blood and a tiny clot.. I've had bleeding before in my 1st pregnancy.. Had a scan.. Saw a heartbeat.. Then had a miscarriage 3 weeks later.. So I'm now terrified. Hope I make it to my scan on Friday!
> 
> I'll probably call into work sick tomorrow and take it really really easy.. Please let my baby be ok.. I can't lose my 2nd pregnancy too :-(

Praying and hoping for you! :hugs:


----------



## Droplette

I'm due 12.12.2013. Unconfirmed since i haven't been to the doctor yet but i'm going off my LMP. i have been super nauseous lately and i get so many headaches during the day.


----------



## elleff

Hi everyone! 

Hope4rainbow - Good luck for your scan! fingers crossed for a lovely healthy heart beat! 

Krissy - Amazing news about your scan!!! Such a relief seeing that little flicker on the screen!! 

Want2bemommy & Droplette - Congratulations!!! 

Lawes - I keep getting the weird sensations too but I just keep thinking as long as its not cramps its ok! and mine is like a constant ache so hoping its just some stretching!! 

Beth - the sickness is such a pain but its also such a good sign! When I feel really ill I keep thinking 'I can't do this!' but its only for a few more weeks then we'll have some energy again!! I cannot imagine how hard it is with a child to look after too!! 

AFM - I had a weekend away with friends and now I am completely wiped out! yesterday I couldn't stop throwing up. 
My midwife came out to visit this morning and was lovely. Talked through my medical history etc and the screening tests they do. She said I'd get a letter soon with the date for my scan on and I'd get my bloods taken that day aswell. She also mentioned the test at 16 weeks for Downs Syndrome. I don't know what to do? Is anyone else going for this? :flower:


----------



## Lawes1987

I think the downs test is pretty standard, definitely here in the UK anyhoo.

I called my mid wife this morning, she said my partner has probably caught my cervix and told me to take 3 days off work and rest.. So I don't aggravate things further. 

The bleeding has stopped, which I think is a good sign? A few wipes of brown blood but nothing red now. I hope that means my baby is ok.. Scan on Friday still.. So here's hoping. 

With my miscarriage the bleeding just got progressively worst, so my hoping because mine has stopped that it was just the fella knocking my cervix and that's the end of it. 

Appreciate all your support girls  have any of you experienced bleeding after sex in the early stages? X


----------



## elleff

Yeah I thought it was pretty standard here. If they hadn't given me a choice it would have been much easier and I'd have just gone along with it! I'll have to think about what I'd actually do with the information...

I havent had any bleeding afterwards yet (touch wood) but I'm pretty sure if its stopped its nothing to worry about. Its so scary though, I know, but unless it comes back just chill out and put your feet up. I probably wouldn't do any rudies for a few days though so it heals up! :)


----------



## Lawes1987

Lol. Rubies?:haha:

He's on a sex ban for at least a week, maybe for the rest of my first trimester. :thumbup:

Lol!! 

We decided we wouldn't keep the baby if we had bad news when we were posed with that question the first time. This world is hard enough without having to be a disabled child within it. That's my personal opinion though. Everyone has the right to make their own x x


----------



## Krissy485

Hope-Thanks! and lol about taking turns on bitting each other's heads off too funny! Will they check your progesterone again now you are on supplements?

Ellef-Thanks! Those tests are offered here in the US to. I have always choosen to do them just because I am one who likes to be prepared. I would never abort my child because you never really know if those tests are 100% accurate and to what degree the child would be disabled but at least you would have a heads up and it wouldn't be a surprise at birth. 

Lawes- I have had the brown spotting off and on from about 4 1/2 weeks till yesterday! Mine was actually from an implantation bleed but activites like sex would make it worse. They told me not to worry but defiantly pelvic rest which means no sex (told dh no until after 12 weeks lol) and avoid heavy lifting. Other than that no restrictions. 

Droplette welcome!

All of these ultrasounds need to hurry up!!!! LOL

AFM- I have had a nasty stomach bug for a few days and even got sent home from work yesterday for it....yuck....stomach still gassy but overall feeling better than what I was that is for sure. even though I had my scan Friday still waiting on dr office to call and set up my first apt now we know that the baby is ok.


----------



## elleff

Lawes1987 said:


> Lol. Rubies?:haha:
> 
> He's on a sex ban for at least a week, maybe for the rest of my first trimester. :thumbup:
> 
> Lol!!
> 
> We decided we wouldn't keep the baby if we had bad news when we were posed with that question the first time. This world is hard enough without having to be a disabled child within it. That's my personal opinion though. Everyone has the right to make their own x x

Haha! ruDies not ruBies!! :)


----------



## WantaBelly

I was out of town for the weekend, came home and my 3 youngest are throwing up and now my husband has it. I'm SO scared whatever this virus is will effect my unborn child. I've honestly never been around sick people when pregnant. I have tried to google and I'm not getting any clear answers on whether it can effect an unborn child or not.......


----------



## Nadhoo

Hey girls, 
I need some advice .. My scan at 7 weeks cudnt detect a heart beat and radiologist said it looked like a missed abortion .. Hcg titre was advised and it was 70568 and after 48 hours it was 80168 .. I am waiting to go to the doc .. Worried sick in the meantime .. Don't know what to expect .. Did any of u girls experience this?


----------



## Nadhoo

WantaBelly said:


> I was out of town for the weekend, came home and my 3 youngest are throwing up and now my husband has it. I'm SO scared whatever this virus is will effect my unborn child. I've honestly never been around sick people when pregnant. I have tried to google and I'm not getting any clear answers on whether it can effect an unborn child or not.......

Not all types of viruses pass thru the placenta to the baby .. Do you know what is going around?


----------



## SugarBeth

Nadhoo said:


> Hey girls,
> I need some advice .. My scan at 7 weeks cudnt detect a heart beat and radiologist said it looked like a missed abortion .. Hcg titre was advised and it was 70568 and after 48 hours it was 80168 .. I am waiting to go to the doc .. Worried sick in the meantime .. Don't know what to expect .. Did any of u girls experience this?

Your hCG jump sounds hopeful! The average baby's heartbeat only starts around 6 weeks, 5 days. I wonder if your ovulation could be off and you were slightly earlier than 7 weeks, or maybe your baby's heart is starting just a bit later? 

My last pregnancy, I didn't see a heartbeat at 7 weeks and 2 days and my doctor said that it was okay, sometimes that happens. While it didn't turn out well for me, that situation was still a normal one at that point and my baby did develop a heartbeat shortly after.

Praying for you! I hope you get good news!


----------



## hope4rainbow

Krissy- They haven't mentioned if they will (I hope!). I go back next Wednesday, so I'll know more then. One of my pregnant friends had a stomach bug and everything was fine with her LO!

Nadoo- My MMC in October sounds similar, but anything can happen in the next few weeks. I went in at 6 weeks and they didn't see a heartbeat and my HCG levels went from 47,000-52,000 in 48 hours. They said with levels that high there should be a hb. I went back in 10 days later and my baby had a slow hb, 57 bpm. I went back another week later and my baby had moved on. I hope your baby is just a late bloomer and everything will be fine!


----------



## elleff

Nadoo - when I had my mc I did lots and lots of googling and saw lots of ladies who didn't see a hb until about 10 weeks and went on to have healthy babies. Please stay positive, your HCG levels look really good xx


----------



## Nadhoo

Thanks girls for the support


----------



## Lawes1987

Still having brown spotting today.. When I got out of bed and went for a wee a little prickle of brown blood came out, no more then a teaspoon and a long stringy bit of blood. All brown. Not really sure what to make of it..


----------



## Krissy485

How are you ladies doing today? It was one looooong night last night! can you say HOT! it didn't get below 65 last night and I was roasting even with the windows open. I refuse to turn on the a/c before june! 

So I got my first prenatal apt set up for next Wednesday. Cant believe I am 8 weeks tomorrow! Spotting has seemed to stop for now yay! Starting to really feel confident in this baby!

Have any of you had dreams about your babies yet? I had one a few nights ago that it was a boy and he weighed in at 9lb 2oz. which actually isn't too far fetched because my kids were 8lb10z (3days overcooked) 8lb4oz(10days early) then 8lb11oz (8days early) I have planned csections and this one will be born only 3 days early. 

Feeling back to normal today which is great but my kids thought it would be great to get up an hour earlier then needed so probably take a nap after I send them off to school before work tonight. 

Ok I hope ya'll are doing good! who's ultrasound is coming up next?


----------



## Krissy485

Wantabelly- I just got over that same sickness. The baby should be fine...I normally don't get sick but with immune system being lower bc of being pregnant yep it hit me.....good luck!

NAdoo you could be earlier than you think. when will they do a repeat scan?

Lawes-that is what I have been having and turned out to be an implantation bleed. It lasted off and on for like some 3 weeks for me now *fingers crossed* seems to have stopped now. dr said it was fine bc we saw a healthy baby with hb...chance of mc goes down to less than 5% once you see a healthy heartbeat. 



How are you ladies doing today? It was one looooong night last night! can you say HOT! it didn't get below 65 last night and I was roasting even with the windows open. I refuse to turn on the a/c before june! 

So I got my first prenatal apt set up for next Wednesday. Cant believe I am 8 weeks tomorrow! Spotting has seemed to stop for now yay! Starting to really feel confident in this baby!

Have any of you had dreams about your babies yet? I had one a few nights ago that it was a boy and he weighed in at 9lb 2oz. which actually isn't too far fetched because my kids were 8lb10z (3days overcooked) 8lb4oz(10days early) then 8lb11oz (8days early) I have planned csections and this one will be born only 3 days early. 

Feeling back to normal today which is great but my kids thought it would be great to get up an hour earlier then needed so probably take a nap after I send them off to school before work tonight. 

Ok I hope ya'll are doing good! who's ultrasound is coming up next?


----------



## Lawes1987

I have an ultrasound in 2 days on Friday.. Starting to lose hope in this pregnancy though.

Had light brown watery discharge on Monday.. Had sex for the first time in over a week on Monday night.. When we finished I noticed bright red blood on my partner and when I wiped. :cry:

I've been having brown spotting every since and the occasional weird sensation or pain. I'm off work resting up but I have a bad feeling..:nope:

I've only been pregnant once before and lost it at 11 + 3. My partner has said that if I lose this pregnancy we aren't trying again for a few years or at least until after our wedding in April 2014. I'm a healthy 25 year old. I am a little overweight but I don't drink or smoke, no health problems. I just don't understand why this is happening.. :dohh:

My midwife said old blood is good, means he knocked my cervix during sex and the blood is aging and being passed via spotted for a few days. But I read that half of the women that bleed during early pregnancy go on to miscarry.. :cry:

So I'm going to be negative and assume the worst. It will save me the unbearable heart crunching disappointment all over again.

Sorry to be on a downer girls.. I'm just not having a good day x


----------



## SugarBeth

Lawes - when will they give you an ultrasound to see what's going on? Usually when you have multiple days of bleeding, they'll give an ultrasound to check out baby. If they're unwilling to do it and you're really worried, could you go to the hospital and tell them that you've been bleeding? 

Krissy - I actually started having dreams about this baby since a few days before finding out I was pregnant. It's always a girl and it always looks similar to my daughter, with dirty blonde hair and her same nose shape. I'd love another girl, so I certainly wouldn't mind if they came true!


----------



## Krissy485

Ugh....I spoke to soon lol a little bit more brown spotting but not much....I am having a little cramp/tight feeling but I think that is bc I went back to work yesterday after not working for 5 days....oh well I will keep positive I am 8 weeks tomorrow!

ok getting kids ready for school then off to work for me!


----------



## Lawes1987

SugarBeth said:


> Lawes - when will they give you an ultrasound to see what's going on? Usually when you have multiple days of bleeding, they'll give an ultrasound to check out baby. If they're unwilling to do it and you're really worried, could you go to the hospital and tell them that you've been bleeding?
> 
> Krissy - I actually started having dreams about this baby since a few days before finding out I was pregnant. It's always a girl and it always looks similar to my daughter, with dirty blonde hair and her same nose shape. I'd love another girl, so I certainly wouldn't mind if they came true!

I have an ultrasound on Friday 3rd May babe x


----------



## Ducktales

Hi everyone
Am panicking a bit
Have had cramping since BFP but today have noticed it is more to the left - not severe pain but I am dizzy (have been since the BFP)
I phoned hammersmith just now and they were brilliant and told me to phone for a scan tomorrow and I will be seen tomorrow to see if it is a ectopic
He said it doesn't sound like it because I have nausea, sore breasts no bleeding and pain comes and goes and is not bad pain but I am so scared
Xx


----------



## elleff

Fingers crossed ducktails, I had quite a lot of one sided pain at first and was so worried but actually everything is in the right place! 
You'll be fine xx


----------



## WantaBelly

Oh how I wish we were all past the 1st trimester.......

I have been busy with studying for finals and trying to keep myself occupied because Monday May 6th I will have an ultrasound and finally get to take a peek inside. I probably could have had a couple early ultrasounds by now but I didn't want any, it usually just adds more worrying if I don't see a heartbeat ect... Plus I lost my last baby at 8wks 2 days so it was after I had already seen a heartbeat and thought we were out of the woods. I just pray for a healthy little sticky bean. I haven't read the posts prior to mine, I'm just SO tired


----------



## Hope115

Anyone on here have pink discharge after exercising? Today it is brown in color... Im freaking out:( does this mean im more likely to miscarry? Does it mean im not gonna be able to exercise for the rest of the time im pregnant? Im exercising much lighter now that im pregnant... So why am i experiencing this? Ugh.. I cant take another loss right now, im trying not to stess but its so hard:(


----------



## Kirs_t

Hi girls! I can't wait till we are all out of the first tri too.... Bring on the relief of 12 weeks! 
I have another scan next Tuesday at 9 weeks.... I'm hanging out to see my LO again... I found out with our loss at 8.5 last time, so if the little bean is going strong, it will be a huge milestone for us!

I have had a couple of dreams about bub... One was that I was breast feeding a baby boy. My DH had one last night that she was a girl- so who knows?!

Hope- sorry I haven't had any spotting (though I check my undies a million times a day.... Even wiping about 10 times each go- just to make sure!) I have cut my exercise way way down. I used to run everyday and now I just do an easy walk once or twice a week. 

I also haven't baby danced with DH since we found out.... It's prob overkill but I am just terrified until the 12 week scan. I know it's such a personal question but is anyone else doing the deed regularly still?


----------



## hope4rainbow

We're still DTD, but only once or twice a week instead of every other day or so. I also have to be on top (sorry TMI!) so that I can control how deep/fast the pace is. If anything feels funny, lighter it is!

I haven't had any spotting, but I'm on progesterone. I hear progesterone is sometimes given to stop spotting, so it probably helps that area out. 

I was relieved to find out my thyroid bloodwork came back normal! When the nurse and I sat looking through my family history we realized I'm at a higher risk to develop thyroid problems (my mom, grandma, aunts all have thyroid imbalances).

Lawes- One more day until your scan! :hugs:


----------



## elleff

I havent exercised much at all so far... last time I was pregnant I went to the gym and started spotting the next day. So I'm terrified.. I will get back to it after my 12 week scan. I feel gross, I am not used to not working out and I can literally see my body go to mush!!! But my bean is way more important!
As for the deed... we have done a few times but I prefer to do other stuff at the mo (TMI!!) because I had a bit of pain the first time we did and we're both quite scared to be honest. Its been fine recently when we have though and the midwife told me the other day that its safe. I think we'll just take it easy... We're both as nervous as each other!
Kirst it will be amazing when you get to see your scan! I am desperate for my 12 week scan, don't think I will manage to squeeze another one out of the NHS before then! 
Is anyone getting a doppler? My midwife told me not to but I've read so many things about people picking up the hb from 9-10 weeks. I really think I'm going to get one...


----------



## Kirs_t

Thanks for the replies girls! We are both pretty scared, but have decided to get back on the horse, so to speak - after the scan next week!! :) so glad to have a place to ask questions like this!!

Elleff - I am definitely going to get a Doppler. I found a place here in Australia where you can hire or buy them and are not too expensive! I'm going to wait till the scan on Tuesday, just to be sure- then put my order in! It will be very reassuring and great for the long wait between 12 week and 20 week scan! Are you going to get one? I've also heard you can pick up the heartbeat at 9 weeks or earlier :)

How's the morning sickness going for everyone? Mine is worst in the evenings but I think it's getting a bit better actually. I am eating like its an Olympic sport at the moment though! Youd laugh if you could see what i ate for breakfast today :) I cant wait to get back to exercising after 12 weeks too. Hehe but it's defn worth it for our LOs!


----------



## Krissy485

As far as dtd we have not since about 4 1/2 I started the spotting after that and I was actually put on pelvic rest so no sex dr orders. we are ok with that though cuz just want a healthy baby is all. and honestly I work so much I don't fee like lol.

ok exercising I have never been one to go out and do it lol. we are an active family and I have a physical job. I am a nurses aid so I am on my feet 8hrs a day and actually since igot that job I lost some 30lbs! I don't lift like I did at work, everyone knows I am pregnant so they watch out for me lol. 

I don't know if I will get another scan before the 12 week either unless something else happens. my blood work has been awesome the whole time and the real concern was making sure I did not have another blighted ovum.

well lots to get done before work today. check in later!


----------



## Lawes1987

I think my signature says it all. I won't be writing on this thread anymore.


----------



## Krissy485

Lawes- I am so sorry! my thoughts and prayers go out to you right now!


----------



## elleff

Oh lawes I am so sorry xx


----------



## SugarBeth

Kirs_t said:


> I also haven't baby danced with DH since we found out.... It's prob overkill but I am just terrified until the 12 week scan. I know it's such a personal question but is anyone else doing the deed regularly still?

Same here, completely. I've been too afraid to, as last time when we had sex, it started my miscarriage. Not that it caused it, the baby had passed a month before but we didn't know, and the day after we DTD, I started spotting which led to a week of miscarrying. So now even though my hormones are going through the roof, every time I even think about it, I get too scared. I just have to make it safely to 12 weeks. 



Kirs_t said:


> How's the morning sickness going for everyone? Mine is worst in the evenings but I think it's getting a bit better actually. I am eating like its an Olympic sport at the moment though! Youd laugh if you could see what i ate for breakfast today :) I cant wait to get back to exercising after 12 weeks too. Hehe but it's defn worth it for our LOs!

Mine is steadily getting worse. I feel the best in the mornings, so I give DD to DH and run around to get what I can done. Once he goes to work, everything slows down. I nap with DD now, and by late afternoon the sickness gets really rough. By nighttime, I'm practically in tears and walking around with a bucket in case I don't make it to the bathroom in time. But, I'm 8 weeks today so hopefully the placenta will begin soon and in a few weeks the sickness will calm down a bit. Not too much though, at least constant sickness makes me feel more secure.




Lawes1987 said:


> I think my signature says it all. I won't be writing on this thread anymore.

I'm so sorry for your outcome, Lawes. I'll continue praying for you. :hugs:


----------



## WantaBelly

Lawes is in our hearts and prayers this morning....


----------



## want2bemommy

*hugs* to lawes


----------



## Ducktales

Lawes I am so sorry
Big hugs
X


----------



## Hope115

Thinking of you Lawes :(


----------



## Kirs_t

I'm so so sorry lawes xxx


----------



## Lawes1987

It sucks. Big time. Even more now the fella is just causing arguments and not looking after me. 7-10 day wait on my ERPC. The NHS sucks.


----------



## Kirs_t

Lawes, this is just so unfair. I'm so sorry you have to wait too. What did they say at your u/s? :( xxx


----------



## elleff

Oh love thats awful. Why is it such a long wait? I take it things got worse yesterday with the bleeding? Did they manage to scan you? I'm so sorry, I know the torture well xxx


----------



## WantaBelly

Well ladies after contacting my Dr this morning and conveying to him that something just doesn't feel right he wanted me to come in today instead of waiting til Monday so by 1pm today (US time) I will know whats happening inside.


----------



## elleff

Good luck to you :hugs: what do you mean it doesn't feel right?


----------



## Lawes1987

US showed no progression since the one 9 days ago.


----------



## hope4rainbow

Lawes- I feel for you, I'm so sorry. I believe men don't always feel it the same way we do, I hope as he grieves he will remember to support you! :hugs:


----------



## SugarBeth

WantaBelly said:


> Well ladies after contacting my Dr this morning and conveying to him that something just doesn't feel right he wanted me to come in today instead of waiting til Monday so by 1pm today (US time) I will know whats happening inside.

Please keep us updated! I hope everything is okay. Sending prayers your way!


----------



## Hope115

Hope all goes well wantabelly


----------



## Krissy485

How is everyone today?

Ok so I thought I was doing good on the exhaustion thing...nope I slept for like 12+hours yesterday lol and so could use a nap already but I got work today.....yuck!

other than tired I feel good! so happy no spotting since Tuesday so looks like baby has settled in. 

ok so off to eat and get ready for work soon.


----------



## WantaBelly

SugarBeth said:


> WantaBelly said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies after contacting my Dr this morning and conveying to him that something just doesn't feel right he wanted me to come in today instead of waiting til Monday so by 1pm today (US time) I will know whats happening inside.
> 
> Please keep us updated! I hope everything is okay. Sending prayers your way!Click to expand...

Had my ultrasound and saw a tiny little flickering heartbeat. I have a photo to add and I hope it attaches.......
 



Attached Files:







Ultrasound 7w 3days May 3rd.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Hope115

Awe yay wantabelly!!! So happy for the good news


----------



## WantaBelly

Thanks Hope! I'm not being a negative nelly but my last baby's heart stopped beating at 8+2 so I'm holding back my excitement for the next scan date which the Dr has set as May 22nd at 4pm. For today, I am pregnant and we have a heartbeat!! :thumbup:


----------



## elleff

Great news wantabelly! Do you really have 8 kids? Wow! :)


----------



## Hope115

Wantabelly- my first ultrasound isnt till the 23!!!- The day after your second. I will be 8weeks3days then... Im doing my best as well to just enjoy the fact that i finally got my bfp!!! (Even though i secretly worry 24/7)


----------



## SugarBeth

Congrats, WantaBelly!

Today has been rough on me...and by that I mean I had a great day. DH fired up the grill and made me a bunch of food I've been craving, we took our daughter to the park and our dogs on a long walk...it was a really nice day. But the problem is, I barely felt sick. I was sick as a dog yesterday, my boobs are still killing me, I have sciatic pains still, so I know logically that it's probably nothing. My husband helped me out a lot today so I didn't need to do a lot of the stuff that normally triggers my sickness, but idk...I get so worried when I have a good day. How odd is that?

My toddler finally went to sleep early for once, and I'm so tired. But, I can't sleep. I've tried for almost the last two hours, but I keep just worrying. I don't know why I'm so consumed with worry today, I've been doing really well lately until now. Maybe it's just nerves from my ultrasound coming up, I'm so worried about how things will work out.


----------



## elleff

Beth I feel the same everytime I feel that my sickness might have gone, but don't worry it comes back to reassure you :hugs:


----------



## want2bemommy

Hope115 said:


> Wantabelly- my first ultrasound isnt till the 23!!!- The day after your second. I will be 8weeks3days then... Im doing my best as well to just enjoy the fact that i finally got my bfp!!! (Even though i secretly worry 24/7)

Congrats on the u/s!!!
Hope- I worry 24/7 too- and Kaiser does not do routine bloodwork so I have nothing too keep me going except my little symptoms...


----------



## Hope115

Same here, that and my period never came and i have my positive pregnancy test sitting on my dresser to reassure me its really happening hehe


----------



## WantaBelly

elleff said:


> Great news wantabelly! Do you really have 8 kids? Wow! :)

Yes Ma'am I do. My oldest will be 18 in June. Here is a picture of my oldest 2taken a couple of weeks ago right before prom. My daughter is 17 and my son is 17 almost 18
 



Attached Files:







prom.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## elleff

Wow!! Thy are gorgeous! I would love to have a huge family like that but not sure i could go through this ms that many times!

I have actually felt really 'normal' today and is scaring me a bit. I felt sick this morning but wasn't actually sick and haven't been falling asleep all day. Why do I spend my days wishing the symptoms away then when they go I panic? Normally they come back full force and I'm kicking myself!! Fingers crossed for some ms tomorrow!! Never thought I'd say that!


----------



## SugarBeth

I'm feeling really sick today! So excited to have it back with vengence, I was so worried last night that I couldn't sleep!

Also, today is International Bereaved Mother's Day for mommies who have angels. Originally Mother's Day was made for mommies who had experienced losses, but it was taken over and commercialized to fit all moms. However, wanted to wish all of us here a Happy Mother's Day to celebrate our angels!


----------



## elleff

Beth is it wrong for me to say I'm glad you're feeling sick again?! Haha! Such a relief though.
Usually when my sickness disappears for a few hours I panic then it comes right back again, but today I haven't been sick all day!!! I am worried. Although isn't it about now that our placentas are starting to kick in and this can reduce sickness? Maybe I'm wrong but I'm sure I read that! 
Happy Bereaved Mother's Day to you too :hugs:


----------



## SugarBeth

Yes, the placenta starts at 8 weeks and it starts to help somewhere between 8-10 weeks. So it's totally understandable to start feeling less sick but ugh...last time I was so thrilled to feel less sick and have the placenta take over but really it was the beginning of the end so now I panic even when I go more than a few hours without wanting to dry heave.

It's been hard today, but I am glad the sickness came back! It's making up for being gone yesterday!


----------



## WantaBelly

Well then C'mon Placenta! I'm sick as a Dog (whatever that means) I have been puking every single day and its the worst at night :( I don't really feel like eating AT ALL yet I'm Starving! I'm just beyond ready for this sickness to go away......


----------



## elleff

Well I was sick again yesterday morning and this morning but generally I have felt less tired the past 2 days. I'm hoping its a sign of things progressing and doesnt mean anything terrible... I keep squeezing my boobs to make sure they still hurt!! (they do!) 
I ordered a doppler last week so I'm hoping that will arrive today and I can reassure myself tonight!!!


----------



## hope4rainbow

My symptoms haven't been severe, which makes me nervous! Just sore breasts, hungry/little sick if I haven't eaten in a while, waking up every few hours, peeing ALL the time, and bowel issues. 

I have my second scan tomorrow. My first one showed a normal 4-5 week gestational sac (but from LMP I should have been 7 weeks). My cycles since my mc in Oct. have been long (around 40-45 days) so it doesn't surprise me that I'm earlier than average. I'm still terrified that maybe things haven't progressed and I'm trying to prepare myself for tomorrow, but it's impossible to really be prepared. Trying to enjoy this day of being pregnant and I'm grateful.


----------



## elleff

Good luck with your scan!!! Your symptoms sound promising! Stay positive :) :hugs: 

I went home for lunch and after I had eaten I was so violently sick I thought my eyes were going to pop out of my head! I feel exhausted now. That is the worse sickness I've had. I wanted it back but not like this!!! 

I have my scan on 31st May at 9am!! I will be almost 13 weeks then! I have over 3 weeks to wait! I'll be out of my mind by then! I am so nervous about it. I know as it gets closer I'll start convincing myself it will be bad news. I am so excited but absolutely dreading it too...


----------



## Kirs_t

Hi girls! My sickness too has started to come and go a bit... It really stressed me out when I'd have a few hours of feeling normal! But I'm pretty sure that's the placenta starting to take over a bit by week 8... I had a scan today and she said could see the placenta forming!? All went so well and Baby is measuring 9 weeks and even has little arms and legs now!! Has a nice strong heart beat at 183 too. We are just so grateful and thrilled! My next scan is at 12 weeks on the 29th may- so that will be a huge milestone if we can make it there.

Elleff- I was going to order a Doppler this week too! I can't wait xxx

Hope4rainbow- good luck for you're scan tomorrow! Hope all goes well and looking forward to hearing about your little bean!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Krissy485

Hi ladies! I know what you guys mean about worrying about not feeling pregnant. for the most part I have just been tired and HUNGRY and only feel sick if I don't eat enough. but with my other two boys I felt the same way as I do now so I not trying to stress...oh yeah can you say boobs hurt lol and heavier for sure!

afm I have my fist official prenatal apt tomorrow afternoon. I don't know if they will schedule another scan before my 12 week one or not. other than that my dh has a job interview in 20 min so fingers crossed he gets it!


----------



## Krissy485

Kirs_t congrats!!!!!! look at that itty bitty baby!!!!!


----------



## SugarBeth

What an awesome scan, Kirs_t! Your baby looks so much like a baby already! I'm so hoping that's what I see on Thursday, I should be exactly 9 weeks by then.

Hope4Rainbow - I know what you mean! My first ultrasound was at 6 weeks, but there was no baby visible and of course no heartbeat, just a yolk sac. My doctor said not to get discouraged, but it's definitely scary getting an ultrasound and not seeing a baby, especially because I can't be much earlier than my dates. Can't wait to hear about your ultrasound tomorrow, mine is Thursday. Love that everyone is getting to see their baby this week!

Elleff - I had to wait three weeks between my scans (first one showed no baby, so was very stressed) but luckily the three weeks actually flew by. I can't believe they went so fast! Hope it's the same for you!


----------



## WantaBelly

ellef- I hope your doppler arrives soon!

hope4rainbow- good luck at your scan I can't wait to see pics!

Kirs_t- Awesome picture! It looks like a sweet little gummy bear ;)

Krissy- good luck at your appointment tomorrow hun!

SugarBeth- How are you feeling hun?


----------



## SugarBeth

Much sicker, thankfully! I think I took a blessed day on Saturday and turned it into panic for nothing. The sickness definitely came back with vengence, and I'm so so sick today...definitely don't have to worry about my symptoms fading this week! Now I'm just anxious for Thursday.


----------



## elleff

Kirst I LOVE your scan!! Look at the little arms and legs!!! Congratulations!!

Krissy good luck for tomorrow!! Fingers crossed they give you another scan!!

Beth its do hard!! It's been 3 weeks since my last scan and it feels like much longer than that! I hope the next 3 weeks go quicker!!
I am so sick today too, I've thrown up 3 times I feel exhausted! 
They tried to deliver my Doppler when I was at work so now I have to wait til tomorrow to collect it from the post office! So frustrating!!


----------



## hope4rainbow

I barely slept last night, I'm a mess. I'm so scared. Wish I didn't feel this way before every appointment.


----------



## elleff

Massive good luck today Hope :hugs: please update us as soon as you've been :)


----------



## SugarBeth

Best of luck, hope4rainbow. I get the same way each doctor appointment, I can never sleep (which means I won't be sleeping tonight either!) Update us when you can!


----------



## elleff

My doppler arrived today :) I used it at lunch time when I went home from work, at first I couldnt find anything. I got frustrated (and a little worried!) but on my third attempt and about 20 mins later, I put more gel on and there it was! what a beautiful little sound!!!!!!


----------



## hope4rainbow

Our baby didn't make it. Thank you for all of your support. I wish you all healthy babies in December.

:sadangel:


----------



## elleff

Oh my goodness. I'm so sorry hope :( thinking of you. I know how hard it is :hugs: we are all here if you need us xxxx


----------



## want2bemommy

I'm so sorry for you :hugs:


----------



## Ducktales

Thinking of you hope4rainbow
I am so sorry for your loss
Xxx


----------



## SugarBeth

I'm so, so sorry to hear this, hope4rainbow. :hugs:


----------



## WantaBelly

hope our prayers are with you and your family hun. Get some rest, we have all been there and would like to give you :hugs:


----------



## Butterflygirl

Hope4rainbow I'm so sorry for your loss. I have been lurking on this thread and wanted to say I'm truely sorry :(


----------



## sobroody

hope4rainbow said:


> Our baby didn't make it. Thank you for all of your support. I wish you all healthy babies in December.
> 
> :sadangel:

:( so so sorry for your loss. I know there are no words to ease the pain :( xx


----------



## Hope115

So sorry for your loss :( ARG!!! Why cant every lil bean be sticky :(!!


----------



## Kirs_t

I'm so so sorry hope for rainbow xxx it's so unfair :( go gently friend xxx we are here for you.


----------



## Krissy485

hope4rainbow-i am so sorry sweety a loss is never easy please greave the way you need to and we are here for you for any other support you need! :hugs:


----------



## elleff

Beth is it your scan today?


----------



## SugarBeth

elleff said:


> Beth is it your scan today?

Yes, I'm leaving for it in fifteen minutes! I was so anxious that I stayed up almost all night.


----------



## elleff

Oh love, massive hugs. Good luck to you. I couldn't sleep last night either and I read your Elizabeth Rose blog. So beautifully written and echos exactly how I felt on and after December 29th 2012. 
Let us know how it goes, everything crossed for you :)


----------



## SugarBeth

elleff said:


> Oh love, massive hugs. Good luck to you. I couldn't sleep last night either and I read your Elizabeth Rose blog. So beautifully written and echos exactly how I felt on and after December 29th 2012.
> Let us know how it goes, everything crossed for you :)

Thanks so much! :hugs: I'm stepping out the door now, so I'll update when I get home!


----------



## Krissy485

Good luck Sugarbeth!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SugarBeth

I'm back, and the appointment went perfectly! We saw our rainbow measuring on track, and got to hear the strong heartbeat. My doctor was really nice, he knew I was so scared of this ultrasound and what we might see, so he was really reassuring and kept telling me that my chances of anything happening now are basically zero and that I should try to relax now, because baby is perfect. 

As soon as I got a glimpse of the baby and saw that it was a 8-9 week old baby, I started to cry. It's the first time I ever cried during an ultrasound while it was happening, but I couldn't help it! I was so excited to finally hear a heartbeat after my last pregnancy never getting to. It was the best sound in the world!

Here's the pictures I got, one is looking straight at baby and the other is looking at the side.
https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/017_zpsf2befced.jpg
https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/024-1_zps1af59a59.jpg


----------



## elleff

Yay!!!! Amazing!!!! What a huge relief :) and breathe :)


----------



## WantaBelly

Congratulations SugarBeth!! Wonderful news hun! Now kick your feet up and relax ;)


----------



## Butterflygirl

Hi ladies, I know I'm a little late but do you mind if I join? I'm 6 weeks pregnant (due on December 29th) and praying for a rainbow after two loses, the first at nine weeks and the second at thirteen weeks. 

I haven't had a scan yet and am absolutely terrified I will MC again. Checking the toilet roll every time I pee, squeezing my boobs every two seconds to see if they still hurt. I've become a crazy wreck. 

Looking forward to getting to know you all xx


----------



## WantaBelly

Butterflygirl said:


> Hi ladies, I know I'm a little late but do you mind if I join? I'm 6 weeks pregnant (due on December 29th) and praying for a rainbow after two loses, the first at nine weeks and the second at thirteen weeks.
> 
> I haven't had a scan yet and am absolutely terrified I will MC again. Checking the toilet roll every time I pee, squeezing my boobs every two seconds to see if they still hurt. I've become a crazy wreck.
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know you all xx

Welcome! There's nothing you are doing that we all don't do.... That's whats great about this thread, we have all been through similar experiences and understand where each other is coming from.


----------



## Hope115

Im so happy that your scan went well, mine isnt for two weeks and im terrified... Other than being tired i dont feel many symptoms yet :(


----------



## Kirs_t

Hooray! What a gorgeous little bub sugarbeth!! So happy for you xxx

Welcome butterfly girl :) what a journey you've had- I hope this is your rainbow xxx


----------



## katerdid

Can I join too? I'm due Dec 31st and absolutely terrified! I had a mmc in Feb (baby died at 9.5 weeks), and so scared it'll happen again. I won't get a dr appt till I'm 8 weeks, I'll be a wreck till then. 

Very happy for you sugar beth! I bet that was such a relief to see the heart beating!


----------



## Butterflygirl

Hi Katerdid :)

My doctors appointment will not be until eight weeks and unless I pay private they are refusing to scan me earlier than 12 weeks. I have no idea how I will be able to hang on until then! I might have to convince DH to put his hands in his pockets!! :D


----------



## SugarBeth

Thanks, everyone! I was a hormonal mess yesterday, every time I remembered about my ultrasound, I started to cry big gushing happy tears. I'm feeling so blessed and so relieved, I had so much worry all pent up inside me that's just gone. Even though my morning sickness isn't so bad the last two days and all my bloating is pretty much gone (though I do have a little belly underneath it), I know that I don't need to worry, which has been such a load off of my mind.

Katerdid & Butterflygirl - welcome!


----------



## WantaBelly

Hi Katerdid, I remember we both had a mmc in Feb. I'm so glad to see you here!!


----------



## katerdid

Wantabelly, glad to see you here too! fingers crossed these are our sticky beans!

Butterfly, it's a torment waiting isn't it?


----------



## Krissy485

sugarbeth congrats!!!!! I know I had my one scan showed a healthy baby at 7weeks but I am still counting down the days and nervous till I get to see my baby again in 17days!


----------



## katerdid

So I need happy vibes, I started cramping and wiping pink this afternoon. And of course on the weekend so I can't be seen till Monday... Let's hope its just one of those things, eh?


----------



## rayraykay

Hi everyone! 

I had a missed miscarriage in November 2012. I got my BFP April 6th, I am due on December 17. 

I had a scan on may 2nd where I heard the heartbeat at 134 BMP. The baby was however measuring a few days smaller than we had assumed. My doctor assured me about a million times that it's okay. I've definitely been having symptoms- fatigue, sore, larger breasts, frequent urination, some nausea and food aversions. I had mild cramping in the beginning then it seemed to fade a little and then today... I've had some pinching pains on both sides of my uterus and some cramping in my back. Sometimes the pinching feeling is up in my abs or in my hip bones as well. No bleeding, but since my last pregnancy was a missed miscarriage, there was no bleeding... So no blood isn't reassuring for me. Does the pinching mean another MMC? 

Is what I'm feeling normal? Is it the round ligament pain? I am so scared and my next appointment isn't until may 30th.


----------



## rayraykay

I also meant to say- congrats to everyone who has their rainbow baby on the way. I look forward to speaking with all of you. xoxoxo yay for holiday time rainbows!


----------



## Krissy485

Hi ray! I completely understand what you mean! I have those same pains and yeah they are ligament pain. mine go from hip to hip and done ever hurt just annoying for sure! seeing the baby with a nice hb is great and a chance of a mc now is less than 5%. I have to tell myself that everyday lol. just try and relax (easier said then done I know) and feel blessed and happy everyday you are pregnant! I hope that helps!

HAPPY MOTHERS DAY EVERY ONE!!!!


----------



## rayraykay

Thank you very much I appreciate it krissy! 

Happy Mother's Day everyone!!


----------



## Butterflygirl

Happy Mother's Day to all the mummies. I'm in the UK so we have already had ours. 

My SIL asked me if I was pregnant today! I'm so bloated I look about four months pregnant. I came clean but informed her that what she was looking at was not my blueberry sized baby but indeed fat and gas hahaha.


----------



## Krissy485

Butterfly I get that a lot at work!!! I don't know if it just bloat and what not or if it is bc its my 4th kid, 6th pregnancy, but my belly is for sure rounder! Congrats!


----------



## WantaBelly

I haven't caught up on posts but I wanted to jump on and wish you all a Happy Mother's Day!! :flower:


----------



## katerdid

Hope everyone had a good mothers day! 

Wish me luck guys, currently waiting on an ultrasound. They are squeezing me in because of the bleeding this weekend. Also got bloods done, hopefully my levels are in the proper range!


----------



## SugarBeth

Good luck! Keep us updated, I'll be praying for you!


----------



## Krissy485

Good luck Katerdid!


----------



## elleff

Butterflygirl - So sorry about your losses but congratulations on this little bean! 

Katerdid - welcome! I think remember you from the TTC forums my first time around before I got my BFP in November! Congratulations! Sorry to hear you've had a bit of spotting, hope it turns out to be nothing but I know how scary it is! Let us know how your ultrasound goes! :hugs: 

rayraykay - congratulations! 

AFM - Today is my first wedding anniversary! I can't believe this time last year I was sipping champagne surrounded by everyone I love, marrying my best friend :) 
I have been so paranoid the past few days that something bad has happened. I have no idea why, I am going to be insane by the time I get my next scan on the 31st...


----------



## katerdid

Good news! Everything is fantastic,was able to see the heartbeat right off (145) and I'm measuring exactly right! 
I do have a cyst on my right ovary (I swear, I always have cysts on it, damn thing) so that's prolly the cause for all my super painful cramps. 

I'm so relieved, now just need to make it to 13 weeks and i think I'll stop worrying so much!


----------



## Krissy485

great news katerdid!!!


----------



## WantaBelly

Thats Great news kater! 

The last 4 days or so my nausea has tapered off which I am glad for but it has left me worried that something is wrong. In Feb I went in for a chk up because I thought something was wrong, I was supposed to be 9 weeks and it showed a baby whose heart had stopped beating at 8wks 2 days so maybe that is adding to my fears & worries. I'm going to try my doppler..... Be back in a few


----------



## elleff

Wantabelly - I really know how you feel. I'm getting myself really worked up and I'm worrying about the effect the worrying is having on me! I'm not sure how to get through to my next scan. 
I used my Doppler when it arrived last Wednesday, and after an hour I got the heart beat! I managed to get it 3 times over that day but haven't found it since. My rational brain is telling me that this is because I haven't tried for an hour like I did last time, but the other part of my brain that knows what it's like to lose a baby is just telling me nothing is happening inside me. I hate this torture :( 
I think tomorrow night ill dedicate an hour to finding this little beans hb so I can stop this madness!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey all haven't been on in awhile.. :hugs:

Happy to hear for the most part everyone is doing well.. 

Elleff I am the same.. I found the hb 4 days ago and haven't found it since.. im going bonkers..


----------



## Hope115

Ugh... I havent got to hear my babys heartbeat yet... The 23rd cant come soon enough!!! Lol i know the waiting is hard and i secretly worry ALL THE TIME but i tell myself im not gonna worry and enjoy the moment im pregnant since i cant control the outcome and that seems to give me some peace from worrying for a few hours and then im back where i started and have to tell myself all over lol. I am a worrier to begin with and pregnancy has brought it to an all new level.. My hubby always says stop worrying until u know for sure u need to worry... Hmmmm easier said then done.


----------



## Butterflygirl

I too worry constantly :(

I have yet to hear the heartbeat as its too ealy and I haven't had a scan so really I could have miscarried weeks ago and just not know it yet! I'm hoping that's not the case. I have always known straight away with all of my miscarriages because I've bled/spotted straight away but this time I can't help feeling its my turn for a MMC. Really down :( Need a scan!!! Grrrr


----------



## Sweedot

Hi ladies, just checking in. I haven't updated in a while. I have has some real scares with this pregnancy so far. Two episodes of bleeding, the latest one was just 5 days ago and I ended up trotting into the emergency room for the second time in as many weeks. I saw the baby though and everything looked really good. It's been an emotional roller coaster so ar in this pregnancy. 

When I was bleeding and driving to the ER, I was pulling into the parking lot at the hospital and I was behind a car at the stop light and the license plate said, just pray. I took it as a sign and I did say a prayer for my baby to be ok and I'm so glad that so far, so good.


----------



## rayraykay

Sweedot- so happy for you that everything is okay. I'm so sorry this pregnancy has been scary. I hope everything from here on out is smooth sailing. 

I was wondering if anyone else around 9 weeks pregnant has experienced some pain in their lower back? It's not severe or accompanied by bleeding, or constant. But it comes and goes along with the some of the cramping and pinching in my abdomen which is also not severe or constant. Is this a sign that I'm having another miscarriage or is it normal? I'm trying not to worry. My other symptoms are still there. Soo.. I'm hoping its okay? Thank you very much for reading


----------



## rayraykay

Hope & butterfly girl- I hope you hear your baby's heartbeat at your next appointment. It's glorious and definitely reassuring.


----------



## WantaBelly

To those using dopplers, what kind of gel are you using?


----------



## rayraykay

I was wondering the same thing wantabelly, I'd love to get a Doppler but what kind is the best? I've looked at amazon but I'd love to hear what one is best to use first hand.


----------



## katerdid

I heard something about using aloe Vera gel but I have no idea if that's right lol. 

Sweedot, hope nothing else scary happens and its a smooth ride from here! 

Time go by fast! I hope we all get to hear the heartbeats soon!


----------



## WantaBelly

I have the sonoline B fetal pocket doppler but I ran out of gel last pregnancy and was wondering what to use?? Right now I am using hair gel ? its the only thing I have in my house thats a gel...... I was curious as to what others use


----------



## elleff

I am using lube...very embarrassing :)


----------



## Olivette

Hi! :wave:

I'm hoping I can join here too! I've been stalking the thread for a while, but have been putting off joining as I've not wanted to look to the future and the possibility we will have a baby by Christmas.

I've suffered two previous MCs. The first was around 7 and a half weeks, I started bleeding the day before I got married. I sadly MCed fully a few days later. The 2nd pregnancy I had a private scan at 8 weeks for reassurance and they found that I'd suffered a blighted ovum. Was pretty shocked to say the least! 

We'd been trying again. Back in March my AF didn't show, tests were negative and nothing was happening. Doctor referred me for a scan (which was weeks away) to check everything was working ok. A few weeks after seeing my GP (and him saying he thought i'd just skipped a cycle and it would come back the next month) I randomly had an urge to do a pregnancy test and it showed pregnant 2-3 weeks. Wow, that was a shock. 

That takes us till now. The exploratory scan was Monday just gone. The lady scanning was only there to check my ovaries and got herself into a right tizz when she discovered I was pregnant! She pulled the thing around that they use to scan you, and my DH said he could see a sac (and then panicked as he couldn't see anything else) but she adjusted the doppler thing (arg what is it called?) and there a tiny baby popped up on the screen. She instantly said 'theres a great heart beat'. She couldn't find the buttons to press on the machine, but did finally tell us that we were 8 weeks and 2 days pregnant. 

We'd set ourselves up for fail and didn't expect anything at all to come of the pregnancy or scan. I think we're still in chock that it might actually happen. I've started to be sick now too, which didn't happen in previous pregnancies, so I'm feeling a lot more positive than before. 

Ox


----------



## Krissy485

Olivette said:


> Hi! :wave:
> 
> I'm hoping I can join here too! I've been stalking the thread for a while, but have been putting off joining as I've not wanted to look to the future and the possibility we will have a baby by Christmas.
> 
> I've suffered two previous MCs. The first was around 7 and a half weeks, I started bleeding the day before I got married. I sadly MCed fully a few days later. The 2nd pregnancy I had a private scan at 8 weeks for reassurance and they found that I'd suffered a blighted ovum. Was pretty shocked to say the least!
> 
> We'd been trying again. Back in March my AF didn't show, tests were negative and nothing was happening. Doctor referred me for a scan (which was weeks away) to check everything was working ok. A few weeks after seeing my GP (and him saying he thought i'd just skipped a cycle and it would come back the next month) I randomly had an urge to do a pregnancy test and it showed pregnant 2-3 weeks. Wow, that was a shock.
> 
> That takes us till now. The exploratory scan was Monday just gone. The lady scanning was only there to check my ovaries and got herself into a right tizz when she discovered I was pregnant! She pulled the thing around that they use to scan you, and my DH said he could see a sac (and then panicked as he couldn't see anything else) but she adjusted the doppler thing (arg what is it called?) and there a tiny baby popped up on the screen. She instantly said 'theres a great heart beat'. She couldn't find the buttons to press on the machine, but did finally tell us that we were 8 weeks and 2 days pregnant.
> 
> We'd set ourselves up for fail and didn't expect anything at all to come of the pregnancy or scan. I think we're still in chock that it might actually happen. I've started to be sick now too, which didn't happen in previous pregnancies, so I'm feeling a lot more positive than before.
> 
> Ox

Congrats!!!! Last year I actually got married on my bday then 4 days later found out that I had a blighted ovum that had gone undiagnosed....I was 11.5 weeks...it really sucked!!!! then an early mc a few months after that and now here we are.....10weeks tomorrow and 3 weeks ago we saw our baby with a wonderful heartbeat!!!


happy to have ya!


----------



## Megan1986

Made it past 11week weeks. We are finally announcing on Monday!


----------



## katerdid

How sad to have a mc during wedding and honeymoon celebrations! ! :hugs: 

Congrats on getting to eight weeks, what a happy shock! 

Megan, hooray! 11 weeks, almost out of 1st tri! :dance:


----------



## Kirs_t

I agree- that must have been so heart breaking to have to deal with a mc during wedding celebrations. I'm so sorry xxx but so glad things are looking good now :) 

Happy 11 weeks Megan! So exciting to be sharing with everyone!

Afm- I've had such a rollercoaster week. I woke up on Tuesday morning from a dream that I was bleeding and when I went to the loo in real life, I found out I actually was bleeding! I completely panicked and assumed it was all over- but after an emergency scan we saw our little 10 week old bub as healthy as can be! We even have pics of its little hands and feet and were blown away by how fully formed the baby is! The bad news is that I have 2 small bleeds in the uterus, - but they are quite small and nothing to worry about for now. Apparently they can be caused by implantation? Just got to take it easy and keep an eye on it. For anyone who has had more than one baby, have you experienced anything like this? 

Thank god for my Doppler- it is really helping to reassure me after that scare! I have my 12 week scan in a week and a half and am really looking forward to announcing to everyone!


----------



## elleff

Wow what a scare!! Amazing you got to see your baby again though :) 
I had a dream I was bleeding last night too. Nothing so far so fingers crossed.
Are you finding it easy to find hb with your doppler? Mine is driving me a bit mad at the moment. I've found the hb 3 times for about 10 seconds each time but it just takes me ages and I get really frustrated. Trying not to stress...
I had to take the last 2 days off work because 7 weeks of constant throwing up has finally taken its toll on me and I just feel the worst I've felt. I thought things would be getting better by now but I am a wreck. Just trying to remember it hopefully means everything is ok!

Post your scan pic!!


----------



## Olivette

Just a quickie - I dreamt I was bleeding last night too! How strange! :)

Ox


----------



## elleff

Megan1986 said:


> Made it past 11week weeks. We are finally announcing on Monday!

Congratulations! Are you announcing after your scan or before? I'll be there on Saturday!! my scan isnt until 12 +6 though which is so frustrating!!!!!


----------



## elleff

That is so weird Olivette!!! I really hope we're not seeing into the future! :hugs:


----------



## katerdid

Kirs, how scary!! I'm so glad everything is fine, how odd tho didn't know you could have implantation bleeding that late? 

I'm glad no one else's dreams came true! 

Want to get a doppler too, but scared I won't find a hb!


----------



## Butterflygirl

I'm waiting to use my Doppler but I must admit I am slightly petrified and not sure if I should as it just brings back the memories of being 13 weeks and suddenly no HB :( 

I don't know if I can get over it and look at it ever again :(


----------



## Kirs_t

Elleff- I'm so sorry you're feeling so sick!! Gla you had a couple of days off to rest. I defn find that I feel worse when I am tired and run down. I'm looking forward to some relief in second tri- I hope!!

I love my Doppler - but I do find it sometimes takes ages to find the heartbeat too. Hopefully as we go along it gets easier and quicker!!

Butterfly- that must have been the most awful experience... I am so sorry. Did you realise the heart beat had gone yourself from the Doppler? Big hugs to you. That will NOT happen this time- i have so much hope and faith for you... but i completely understand your worry xxx

Katerdid- i know it's weird about the implantation bleeding so late- the sonographer was so vague, so not even sure if its true... But my guess is that it was old blood that had just come out from the implantation bleed a while ago?! Who knows... Will ask my ob more when I get to see him!

Hope everyone has a great weekend xxx


----------



## elleff

Butterfly that sounds so sad, I'm sorry :hugs: 
The memories are still awful aren't they. I think when you get pregnant again everyone expects you to be over it but I still find it really painful. 

I have been so stressed and worried the past few days, so have managed to wangle another scan on Monday morning. I'll be 11+2 then. I just need to see a healthy baby so I can relax and start to enjoy my pregnancy. To say I'm nervous is an understatement, I have no idea how I'm going stop myself hyper ventilating on Monday morning.


----------



## Megan1986

elleff said:


> Megan1986 said:
> 
> 
> Made it past 11week weeks. We are finally announcing on Monday!
> 
> Congratulations! Are you announcing after your scan or before? I'll be there on Saturday!! my scan isnt until 12 +6 though which is so frustrating!!!!!Click to expand...

We have had 2 wonderful scans and little baby grew and developed so much between. Mg next appt os at 13w2d. Let me know how your scan goes


----------



## elleff

I will thanks :) 
I still get my '12 week scan' at 12+6 so ill get to see my bean twice in 2 weeks. I am just terrified of a mmc. I don't know how I'd cope with another loss. 
I just need to be rational and remember I actually have no reason to worry, my symptoms are strong - I'm throwing up a lot and my boobs are killing. I just can't stop stressing that my body is tricking me. It's torture!


----------



## Kirs_t

Can't wait to hear about your scan elleff! And to see pics! :)

And Megan- I love your profile pic! Xxx


----------



## SugarBeth

elleff said:


> I will thanks :)
> I still get my '12 week scan' at 12+6 so ill get to see my bean twice in 2 weeks. I am just terrified of a mmc. I don't know how I'd cope with another loss.
> I just need to be rational and remember I actually have no reason to worry, my symptoms are strong - I'm throwing up a lot and my boobs are killing. I just can't stop stressing that my body is tricking me. It's torture!

I feel the same way. :hugs: I try to remember that this pregnancy feels different than my last one that I had a mmc with. But, it's still a scary idea. I don't get another ultrasound until 20 weeks, so I have to really hold my breath that we can hear the heartbeat on a doppler at my 12 week appointment.


----------



## SugarBeth

Megan1986 said:


> elleff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megan1986 said:
> 
> 
> Made it past 11week weeks. We are finally announcing on Monday!
> 
> Congratulations! Are you announcing after your scan or before? I'll be there on Saturday!! my scan isnt until 12 +6 though which is so frustrating!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> We have had 2 wonderful scans and little baby grew and developed so much between. Mg next appt os at 13w2d. Let me know how your scan goesClick to expand...

Megan, love your ultrasound pic! It's such a clear picture of baby!


----------



## elleff

I know Beth, I am just terrified. Everytime I think about Mondays scan I feel like crying. I'm mentally preparing myself for bad news when I have NO reason for there to be bad news! 
I cannot believe how anxious I am :(


----------



## WantaBelly

I will be having a scan on Wed the 22nd and am feeling the same way ellef..... Trying to remain positive and remind myself that I have a heartbeat on my doppler ;)


----------



## elleff

I'm struggling with my Doppler, that's what's stressing me I think. I found the hb 3 times for a few seconds at a time then it vanishes and I just can't find it again. I think our Doppler is pants though. Going to upgrade to a sonoline I think. Peace of mind is priceless!


----------



## Butterflygirl

I'm having a really bad day today :( had a bit of a cry to DH. Wish I could have an ealy scan. DH says book one and we'll wack it on the credit card lol, but I don't want to do that. will be able to afford one next month (we had a £550 MOT bill this month Grrrr) but I will be coming on for twelve weeks anyway then so might as well save myself the money and wait for the NHS scan!

I pray my baby is still in there growing and safe!


----------



## Butterflygirl

Kirs_t said:


> Elleff- I'm so sorry you're feeling so sick!! Gla you had a couple of days off to rest. I defn find that I feel worse when I am tired and run down. I'm looking forward to some relief in second tri- I hope!!
> 
> I love my Doppler - but I do find it sometimes takes ages to find the heartbeat too. Hopefully as we go along it gets easier and quicker!!
> 
> Butterfly- that must have been the most awful experience... I am so sorry. Did you realise the heart beat had gone yourself from the Doppler? Big hugs to you. That will NOT happen this time- i have so much hope and faith for you... but i completely understand your worry xxx
> 
> Katerdid- i know it's weird about the implantation bleeding so late- the sonographer was so vague, so not even sure if its true... But my guess is that it was old blood that had just come out from the implantation bleed a while ago?! Who knows... Will ask my ob more when I get to see him!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend xxx

It was a mixture between spotting and not hearing the HB anymore on the Doppler which sent alarm bells ringing. However I still didn't truly believe anything was wrong as my placenta was anterior so I read that sometimes the HB was harder to hear. I assumed after 13 weeks and seeing him looking all perfect on the scan he would be ok.


----------



## elleff

Seems like a few of us are anxious at the moment. I guess we need to try and stay positive together. I hardly slept last night because of this scan so I think tonight I might try my Doppler again as if I can get a hb I won't be worried about tomorrow and will be able to sleep tonight! 
We are lucky to have got this far ladies! Soon there will be a 'feb 14 babies' thread and we are a whole 2 months ahead of that!! 
Our babies are doing just fine inside us :) :hugs:


----------



## elleff

Butterfly have you checked how much a private one is? I haven't looked into it but I think if they hadnt agreed to scan me again on the nhs I would. 
You could always tell them you've had a bit if cramping and are really worried? I know its not right but stressing like this is not good for you or baby xx


----------



## WantaBelly

I have found the HB on the doppler today so that eases a bit of those hormonal anxieties. The first trimester always seems like the longest to me....


----------



## Megan1986

Going in to the dr tomorrow....tiny bit of faint spotting today.


----------



## Kirs_t

Hope all is ok Megan - thinking of you. I had spotting/ bleeding last week that was nothing to worry about. I'm sure it will be the same for you x


----------



## Olivette

I too hope everything is ok Megan, shall be thinking about you too. I know some spotting/bleeding can be normal so I hope this is the case!

Generally had a good weekend, but had a bit of a bad night last night. Didn't sleep ver well which doesn't help, but had some weird crampy twingy feelings. Think part of it might be trapped wind and a tad constipated, it's passed now and I feel better this morning! 

Ox


----------



## elleff

Hope everything is ok Megan!

I came for my scan and just assumed it would be another internal and the dr didn't tell me otherwise. Apparently when you're this far on they don't do internals as external gets a much better picture for measurements etc so I'm currently at the hospital drinking and drinking and they are going to scan me in 40 mins time. I am sick with nerves...


----------



## Olivette

I'm thinking about you elleff. 

Ox


----------



## Sweedot

I had my first scan with dd at 12 weeks and was totally worth the wait. The satisfaction of seeing an actual baby on the screen versus seeing little blob this time. I have to admit, I was disappointed with my early scan, wasn't nearly as exciting as seeing Esmé at 12 weeks, kicking and stretching on the screen, additionally, I got a really good nub shot at my 12 week scan and I was convinced she was a girl, which was confirmed at my 16 week gender determination.


----------



## elleff

Had my scan, and everything is perfect!! 
Baby measuring 11+5 so even better than I thought :) we got to see it flipping over and jumping about. It was the coolest thing I've ever seen :)
Anyone have any idea how to post a pic from my iPhone? If not ill have to wait til I get it on the laptop :)


----------



## Olivette

I'm so chuffed for you elleff!! Really am. Especially with how nervous you were before hand (rightly so, I know exactly how you mean/feel). I don't have an iPhone and haven't attempted to upload from a phone before so I can't help you on the photo front, but I can't wait to see it :D. 

We've caved and booked a private scan for this Saturday coming. The way we looked at it is we'll only be in the first trimester with this pregnancy once, and we'd rather reassure ourselves that everything is fine than continue to wait and be left wondering/doubting ourselves. When we saw the little bean at 8 weeks the scan wasn't actually to detect a pregnancy, was just to check everything was working ok as I'd missed 2 periods, so to see a baby was a shock. We didn't get a photo or anything. 

Ox


----------



## SugarBeth

So glad to hear that everything went so well, elleff!!


----------



## Kirs_t

Fantastic! Can't wait to see your pic elleff xxx I'm so happy for you!

Great news about your scan olivette- looking forward to seeing your pics on Saturday too :)


----------



## Krissy485

Elleff GREAT news!!!! it is so cool to see them doing that especially since we cant feel them yet!

afm-my next scan is 1 week from tomorrow and I cant wait! I will be 11+5 it is my NST scan so sort of nervous but my mom is going with me and maybe dh....we should find out today or tomorrow if dh got his new job so FX he cant go next week bc he is working lol


----------



## elleff

Thankyou everyone :) 
I was so nervous this morning, I just didnt know how I'd cope again but so far I don't have to!! 

Brill you've booked a private scan Olivette!! Should reallly look like a little baby then! I saw another womans scan today at 8 weeks and it had little arms and legs then so you'll be almost 10 weeks by then! good luck! 

Here is my pic :) baby is waving at you all :) It was so much clearer when we were just watching on the screen but I'm happy we can still make it out in the pic :)
 



Attached Files:







scan.jpg
File size: 7.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## WantaBelly

Megan you are in my thoughts right now. When I was pregnant with my son Beau, around 12 weeks I had a slight bleed and everything was fine. Hopefully it helps to hear others + stories and experiences.

elleff - I can't wait to hear back from you and see some scan pics!


----------



## WantaBelly

Wow we must have posted around the same time cuz I swear your post wasnt there when I started typing. Congratulations!! What a Great picture too.


----------



## Butterflygirl

So I caved and booked a private scan for today and my little bean is measuring three days ahead with a strong HB :)

Congrats elleff on your successful scan whoop whoop.


----------



## elleff

Amazing!!! Post your pic :) congratulations!!xx


----------



## Butterflygirl

I'm on my ipad so I will try and put the pics on tomorrow. He/she only looks blob like but I love my little blob :)


----------



## katerdid

Megan, hope you are doing ok!!!! I had a bit of spotting last week, but my Bug was snug as a rug. I hope yours is the same xxx

Horray for all these lovely scans and heartbeats! I think we are all going to make it :dance:


----------



## Krissy485

Hey Katerdid I just realized you are from Michigan! me to! I live about 20 min west of lansing where abouts are you?


----------



## katerdid

Krissy485 said:


> Hey Katerdid I just realized you are from Michigan! me to! I live about 20 min west of lansing where abouts are you?

Small world!!! I live 20 mins north of lansing :haha:


----------



## Olivette

Hey ladies :thumbup:

I've been experiencing some tenderness/soreness in my belly. It's above my hip bones and across the front of my tummy. It's not painful really, and isn't crampy, and i've had no bleeding what so ever so sure everythings fine, but was just wondering if anyone else felt something similar? 

I'm pretty sure it's just because everything has been stretching and things are changing and know I shouldn't worry but just wondered whether others had felt something similar. Like I said, it's not really painful, but just a bit sore/tender. I have a illness that causes chronic pain so that could have something to do with it!

Ox


----------



## elleff

I think that sounds normal. When my husband was using the Doppler on me last week there were places I couldn't let him press because it was so tender! I was a bit worried but since everything is fine I think it must just be all the stretching and maybe other organs shifting about to make room for my growing bambino and its surroundings!! 

I was wondering...how old is everyone? 
I'm 28, 29 next month...


----------



## katerdid

Definitely sounds like stretching/growing, etc. I remember that with my DS.

I've turned 24 this year.


----------



## Olivette

Thank you guys! Very reassuring. To a certain extent it's eased after finally being able to go to the toilet.. :blush: so I think that might have had something to do with it. But i did keep telling myself that it was probably just stretching! I'd not realised I'd not been to the loo properly in a while..

Thank you :D

Ox


----------



## SugarBeth

I'll be 25 in the beginning of July.

Olivette - that sounds normal. It's probably your ligaments and uterus stretching, it definitely doesn't sound like something worrying. I also have some tender spots like elleff said.


----------



## Kirs_t

Elleff- I'm 28, 29 next month too :) on the 24 June!

Megan- how did your appointment go???


----------



## elleff

I'm the 8th of June :)


----------



## WantaBelly

I just turned 37


----------



## Hope115

28, 29 in november


----------



## elleff

My first pair of maternity linen trousers arrived this morning and they are soooooo comfy :)


----------



## Olivette

SugarBeth - thank you for the reassurance. I suffer from a chronic pain condition that effects my muscles so am expecting things to be a little more tender than is usual. 

Elleff the linen maternity trousers sound soooo comfy!! I'm still able to squeeze into my current linen trousers but when I do need something a little bigger I might consider getting a pair! Where did you buy them from?

Ox


----------



## elleff

I got them from New Look. I got leggings too and they are brilliant. Ordered them yesterday and they arrived this morning!
I can still get into all my jeans etc but they are starting to dig in when I sit down and its uncomfy. So this way I can let it all hang out!!


----------



## Olivette

Yes!! I agree with the letting it all hang out ;) Why not be comfy! I'll take a look at their website, next day is pretty impressive!

Ox


----------



## SugarBeth

I'm in maternity pants right now! Just hate the idea of wearing actual jeans now.


----------



## WantaBelly

5 hours until I get to take a peek inside and see whats happening in there. Excited & nervous are my feelings at the moment. We should get a better idea of a due date this time and fx'd everything is progressing normally.


----------



## Krissy485

good luck have fun!!! cant wait to see pics!


----------



## elleff

Good luck!! Keep us updated!!


----------



## Olivette

Keep us updated. Can't wait to hear how it went! :)

Ox


----------



## Hope115

Good luck... My first appointment is tomorrow and im nervous and excited at the same time :)


----------



## WantaBelly

Ok, here is little pip:
 



Attached Files:







10 weeks.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## WantaBelly

I know its WAY to early but I was trying to peek between the legs when he was looking at the baby and I could have swore I saw something boyish but I also know that could change still yet..... The profile of the face looks like my daughters though.....


----------



## WantaBelly

Hope I'm excited for you! Can't wait to hear back tomorrow on how it goes.


----------



## Krissy485

wantabelly congrats great pic!!!! I have mine in 6 days and I will be 11+5 so excited! always good to hear how others are doing!


----------



## SugarBeth

Great pic, wantabelly! At this stage, there'd be a nub there that would look boyish...the way you can decide if it's a boy or girl when you see that is if it's straight out (girl) or angled upwards (boy). 

I love seeing how developed the babies are looking now! I wish I could squeeze another ultrasound in to see my little 11 weeker!


----------



## Hope115

Awe great pic!!!!!


----------



## Kirs_t

Love the pic!! This is so exciting ladies :)
I can't wait till my 12 week scan early next week and then announcing to everyone! I hope it goes ok. Eeek xxx


----------



## elleff

Brilliant scan wantabelly!!! So cute :) 

Kirst, I announced after my scan on Monday! I text all my friends and family and then put the scan picture on Facebook, my phone didn't stop beeping all day!! Everyone was so pleased for us it was lovely. :) 

Sounds like some of you ladies are gender guessers?? Any thoughts on my pic? Not a great shot of between the legs though I'm afraid..


----------



## Olivette

Ohh that's a great scan wantabelly! Congratulations! I'm completely clueless when it comes to any of the way to tell gender, doh! :dohh:

I hope your appointment goes ok today Hope, look forward to hearing about it later! 

Not long to go Kirst_t to your 12 week scan and announcing!

AFM - Feel slightly better today which is strange, alot less sick, although was very gaggy walking into the kitchen and bathroom so I dunno :S. Maybe symptoms can come and go!

Ox


----------



## meme8181

Hello everyone I have been reading a lot of your post and was wondering if I could join. I AM SO NERVOUS this time around since I had a miscarge back in January. I am due I think in the middle of Dec but am scarred out of my mind.


----------



## Olivette

Meme! Welcome! I am fairly new too so great to have you onboard! :)

I'm so sorry to hear you've previously miscarried. It's definitely been one of the harder things that's happened in my life. It's great to have you here! Have you been given any appointments yet at the doctors/midwives? :).

Ox


----------



## elleff

Congratulations Meme!! And so sorry about your loss. We all know how you feel :hugs:

How many weeks are you? How are you feeling?


----------



## Olivette

Forgot to say the most important thing, congratulations! 

ox


----------



## meme8181

Well let me start from beginning ok back on April 22 I went to emergency room for dark brown bleeding and was told I had nothing there and that the baby never developed my lmp was on march 12 so when I went I thought I should of been around 5-6 weeks and they should of seen something so I left feeling horrible. I couldn't believe it so I went to different hospital 2 days later and they did an ultrasound with with a full blatter and I was told the same but worse they told me that the only thing there was a blob no bananas to prepare for miscarge and gave me pain medicine. After that I went three weeks waiting for the baby to pass but still felt pregnant and symptoms were getting worse (morning sickness) so my husband said that with the bleeding going away and still no miscary and I need to go to my Dr because I might need a d&c so I agreed and called my doc for an appt and went in the did blood work to test my hcg levels since they all thought I needed a d&c they just wanted to make sure I was actually having a miscarge since I was told at the emergency room twice and not them. So after the blood work I was sent to get a ultrasound and the lady doing it wouldn't tell me anything plus I knew it was all bad anyway so when she finished she said the Dr would tell me my result so I thought weird but ok so the next day get a call from the Dr saying I'm 8 weeks baby has strong heart beat and all looks good I FAINTED I'm confused because for 3weeks I thought I miscared so I'm really mind blown by this all but very happy and blessed but very very confused I have and ultrasound on the 31 to see how for I really am but I think about 10 weeks are so.


----------



## SugarBeth

Im surprised they didn't monitor you more. We couldn't see a baby at all at 6 weeks, only a yolk sac. But my doctor said it was way too early to tell what was happening. Next ultrasound there was a baby and a great heartbeat. At 5 weeks you usually can't see much of anything. But im glad it worked out for you and baby is ok, just sad that they put you through so much stress!



meme8181 said:


> Well let me start from beginning ok back on April 22 I went to emergency room for dark brown bleeding and was told I had nothing there and that the baby never developed my lmp was on march 12 so when I went I thought I should of been around 5-6 weeks and they should of seen something so I left feeling horrible. I couldn't believe it so I went to different hospital 2 days later and they did an ultrasound with with a full blatter and I was told the same but worse they told me that the only thing there was a blob no bananas to prepare for miscarge and gave me pain medicine. After that I went three weeks waiting for the baby to pass but still felt pregnant and symptoms were getting worse (morning sickness) so my husband said that with the bleeding going away and still no miscary and I need to go to my Dr because I might need a d&c so I agreed and called my doc for an appt and went in the did blood work to test my hcg levels since they all thought I needed a d&c they just wanted to make sure I was actually having a miscarge since I was told at the emergency room twice and not them. So after the blood work I was sent to get a ultrasound and the lady doing it wouldn't tell me anything plus I knew it was all bad anyway so when she finished she said the Dr would tell me my result so I thought weird but ok so the next day get a call from the Dr saying I'm 8 weeks baby has strong heart beat and all looks good I FAINTED I'm confused because for 3weeks I thought I miscared so I'm really mind blown by this all but very happy and blessed but very very confused I have and ultrasound on the 31 to see how for I really am but I think about 10 weeks are so.


----------



## Hope115

Wow that is just horrible for u to go through all that, im sorry. But i am soooo happy it is looking good now :) cant wait to hear about ur next scan.

We r headed to my first ultrasound now... Eek! Im so nervous and so is DH, just hoping there is a lil bean in there this time.


----------



## WantaBelly

Hi meme :hi: 

Good Luck Hope!


----------



## meme8181

My mind is just having a real hard time coming to terms that I am still pregnant with going so long thinking I was micarging.


----------



## Hope115

Yay a hearbeat!!! At 174bpm and it had little arm and leg buds!! So cool :) and i was measuring a day ahead :) just feeling so giddy and relieved!!


----------



## WantaBelly

That's Wonderful News!! I'm so happy for you Hope! I know that first ultrasound can make us so anxious. Congratulations :flower:


----------



## Hope115

I put a video of it up on the main thread :)


----------



## WantaBelly

Hope115 said:


> I put a video of it up on the main thread :)

Going to check it out .......... :thumbup:


----------



## elleff

Congratulations Hope! Which thread is your video on?
My husband asked the other day if he could film our scan but she said no :(


----------



## Hope115

Woopsie i didnt ask and just did it lol
Its the thread that says " video of my first ultrasound"


----------



## Olivette

Meme - Real different situation but I'd spent the first 8 weeks believing I was having another blighted ovum (i knew it was unlikely to happen twice but had got it into my head) so when she said there was a healthy baby it was really tough to get my head around. 

Hope - SO pleased about the scan!! I know where we're going for our private one tomorrow there's a second TV screen for hubby to watch on, I wonder if he could get away with recording it.. 

AFM - Morning sickness is back with a vengeance - note to self, symptoms can come and go and enjoy it whilst it lasts!

Ox


----------



## elleff

Olivette how was your scan??


----------



## SugarBeth

Olivette - hope you had a fun scan!

I have 5 days left until I'm 12 weeks and get to have my next doctor appointment. So eager to hear the heartbeat again!


----------



## Olivette

SugarBeth, elleff thank you so much for the thoughts! 

The scan went really well. I have to say I'd had my breath (and bladder) held coming up to the appointment. I really doubted myself and felt quite nervous about it all. You know what I mean! A great heartbeat was found, a yolk sac (which she said she doesn't always see but likes to see at this stage), a good shaped sac and the baby moved around and wriggled alot. She said the pregnancy is very 'normal'. I don't think i've ever been so happy to hear the word normal in my life.

Thumbs up for me right now! :).

Ox


----------



## WantaBelly

That's Great Olivette! I think we are very close to each other with are due dates. I am due Dec 17th, what's your due date?


----------



## Olivette

I'm just not sure at the moment. The scan today put me at 24th December, but a previous scan put me at 21st of december. I'd imagine something around then but I'm not sure. From the first scan i'm at around 10w, todays scan was 9w4days but she said it could be 5 days either way. It's exciting knowing it will be Christmas time and lots of festivities happening! :)

Ox


----------



## rayraykay

Wantabelly I'm due the 17th too.. I go in for another scan on Thursday to see if it's changed and to check on everything but right now it's the 17th!

Yay for a good scan olivette!


----------



## WantaBelly

I'm hoping the holidays will keep me busy and my mind off the last 4 weeks of pregnancy
;)


----------



## Kirs_t

Congrats on a great scan Olivette!! Xxx

I'm counting down to my 12 week scan on Wednesday!


----------



## WantaBelly

Is anyone doing the MaterniT21 blood test?


----------



## mouse_chicky

I've heard of that, wantabelly! I'd do it if I had the money. 

Hope everyone's doing well. :)


----------



## SugarBeth

We're not planning on doing it We're not doing any extra testing with this one.


----------



## elleff

What is that test? I've never heard of it.

My belly has popped out! I have a bump and I'm in love with it :) 
Hope everyone is ok!


----------



## katerdid

Never heard of that test? I'm not sure if we'll do any testing, I'm prolly going to do the NT test just to get a scan, is that bad?

I'm really nervous about this week, my angel died around 9 weeks last time and I'm terrified of a repeat. I just have this awful feeling as my cramps have really ramped up and I'm having scary dreams. I have a dr appt tomorrow, really really hope they can squeeze me in for a u/s if just for reassurance.


----------



## Krissy485

well ladies I have made it to my u/s for tomorrow morning in 12 1/2 hours and I scared to death!!!! I am exactly as far as long as I was with the pregnancy that was a blighted ovum..granted this time I know that there is a baby with a hb I saw at 7+1 BUT still scared something happened in the last 3 1/2 weeks.....good think I am so exhausted or would get no sleep tonight lol


----------



## Krissy485

good luck tomorrow Katerdid!!!!!


----------



## Kirs_t

Good luck tomorrow krissy! And for your appointment tomorrow katerdid!

I have a scan tomorrow too - a big day for lots of us! Katerdid- I've been having scary dreams too and am so nervous about the scan... But we will be ok! Having a Doppler has been reassuring. I woke up early yesterday after a really bad dream that I lost the baby and made DH grab the Doppler before I'd even got out of bed :) after my scan tomorrow, I have promised myself not to use it so much!

Elleff- I have a bump too!! It's awesome and people are starting to notice which is very exciting.... But also hard to find an outfit when you don't want people to know! I really must tell my work this week! I love my bump too :)


----------



## Kirs_t

Also we don't have that materniT21 test easily available in Australia... I think you can get it in some places but it is ridiculously expensive! The thing I'd love about it though is you could find out the gender very early. I can't wait for my gender/ anatomy scan at 19weeks! Is everyone else finding out what they're having? Or having a surprise?


----------



## SugarBeth

We're definitely finding out the gender, and as soon as possible. My daughter is having a Minnie Mouse party in July, and at the end of it we're going to have her do the gender reveal for all who are there. I'm really excited about it!


----------



## Hope115

I never heard of that test but we r doing the nuchal test just ot get another scan ;)


----------



## elleff

Wow so many scans this week!!!good luck everyone!! You honestly feel so much better after your 12 week scan as you see it jumping around and all is well with the world!! 

I've had a blood test for everything for me, just waiting for the results. For the baby I'm having the downs blood test at 16 weeks. We debated about it but decided that we'd rather be prepared if there was something wrong than find out at the birth. Other than that I don't know that there are any other tests available in the UK?


----------



## Butterflygirl

I would love to have the maternity21 test but in the uk it costs £700 plus to have it done :( 

We will have the NT scan and hope for the best. I would keep a Down syndrome child anyway. Obviously I couldn't say for definite but its unlikely I would have a CVS. I wouldn't want to risk miscarriage again.

I love the idea of finding out the gender early. I want to know now! Lol


----------



## elleff

I would keep it too, I really don't know anything that would make me get rid of this baby now. I'd just like to be able to prepare myself if there's a chance. Not sure if I'd risk the amnio but we decided on the blood test anyway.


----------



## katerdid

Well my appt was a bust. All I got to do was pee in a cup and tell the dr how worried I was, then I was sent home. The only thing he had to say was, Well at least you are still nauseous, see you in 4 weeks. :cry: I came home and bought a doppler, don't think I can wait til 13 weeks to hear the heartbeating.


----------



## elleff

Oh no :( I know how stressful it is :hugs: 
Just be careful with the Doppler. I heard the hb 3 times in one day at 9.5 weeks and never found it again. I was beside myself, I couldn't sleep I would try for like an hour at a time and hear nothing. Then I had my 12 week scan and there was my healthy baby jumping around with a really strong hb!
I vowed not to use it again until at least 13 weeks and I have stuck to that. I'm 13 weeks tomorrow and think I might leave it until the weekend. 
I really hope you find the hb but if you don't please don't stress :hugs:


----------



## Krissy485

sooo......bad day....... :cry: went in thinking all is great to find out that baby died at 9 weeks..... :cry: was not expecting that at all! my mom was with me at least and my husband has been great. going in for a d&c tomorrow...so hard to go through this again....my 3 kids are at my moms for the night and we will tell them tomorrow after the surgery. I think I am going to go get them a kitty...they have been wanting a pet and I think it would be good for all of us...... good luck to the rest of you on the rest of your journey....


----------



## elleff

Krissy, I am in tears for you. I am so sorry. I really thought we were all getting safer now. 
Ill be thinking about you tomorrow xx


----------



## SugarBeth

Krissy485 said:


> sooo......bad day....... :cry: went in thinking all is great to find out that baby died at 9 weeks..... :cry: was not expecting that at all! my mom was with me at least and my husband has been great. going in for a d&c tomorrow...so hard to go through this again....my 3 kids are at my moms for the night and we will tell them tomorrow after the surgery. I think I am going to go get them a kitty...they have been wanting a pet and I think it would be good for all of us...... good luck to the rest of you on the rest of your journey....

I'm so sorry, Krissy. I'm truly grieving for you. :hugs:


----------



## Krissy485

thanks ladies it is hard but we will yet again get through it....what else is there to do?


----------



## elleff

You're right, I know you'll get through it. We all get through it because we have no choice but I know at the time you have no idea how. :hugs:


----------



## Hope115

Noooo :( i am so sorry... Its just not fair :( im am so sad for you n ur family... Will be thinking of u.


----------



## Kirs_t

Krissy- my heart is breaking for you. I wish there was something I could do to make this different and better for you. I send all my love and comfort xxx


----------



## katerdid

Oh Krissy :hugs: that's just heartbreaking :cry: I have been there, and it's just gutwrenchingly terrible :hugs:


----------



## Krissy485

Thanks ladies....I know it is hard to know what to say but honestly all you have said is the right things and does help. I am doing better now haven't cried in a few hours....... I will feel better tomorrow when it is all over with.....just sucks bc this baby was so very much wanted by my whole family.....sigh.....I will try and update you all in a few days...thanks for the support!


----------



## Lawes1987

Hey Krissy. I've been watching this thread still, even since my miscarriage on 2nd May. It's really hard babe. My partner has now completely gone off the idea of children, we have had 2 miscarriages in 6 months and are wondering if we will ever be parents.

I was struggling to cope after my EPRC (d&c), I kept being pulled in for blood work abnormalities blah blah. I read a lot about getting jewelary or tattoos as coping mechanisms. Do you know what really helped me? I got a kitten in the sex I thought my baby would be and gave her my baby name.

Everybody meet my little girl, Luna. :winkwink:

It helped me SO much. I put all my energy into her, watch her develop and grow. I'm never ever alone in the house because she follows me around like she's attached to my ankles. Even when she's a naughty little so and so, I still give her cuddles and love. My cat Middi and kitten Luna have been the two biggest comforts during this miscarriage and neither me or my partner would have got through our first one without Middi, our little boy. 

Animals are no substitute for a baby, but they give you motivation, affection and something to look forward to coming home to. I love my Luna. I will concentrate on my wedding plans, as I'm getting married on Saturday 26th April 2014. After that, I may try again. Right now, I have my fiancée, my little boy Middi and my little lady Luna. I'm so much happier now. 

I think it's a wonderful idea to get a kitten. I think it will really help you. Research carefully and get one as soon after your ERPC as you can. The sooner the better. A little bundle to distract you and pour your love into :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Krissy485

LAwes thankyou so much! after my last d&c I felt pretty good right after so as long as I do tomorrow we are going straight to the humane society to get 2 kitties....5 months or so of age bc they will be fixed and all shots and only 50 for the 2 so its a great deal! I want to have them here before the kids get home and we have to tell them. my oldest is almost 7 and my daughter is 5 so they will understand pretty well what has happen. my ava was just saying how she hopes its a girl bc she already had 2 brothers, my youngest is 3. so we are getting 2 girl kitties.....I am sure it will help us all out.

thanks again for your thoughts and sharing...pm me any time!


----------



## Olivette

Krissy :( :hugs: I'm genuinely very saddened for you. I'm with you on everything you said, especially how after it's all done I felt a good bit better. The kitties sound lovely.

Ox


----------



## WantaBelly

Sending prayers and :hugs: out to Krissy and her family


----------



## Hope115

That sounds like a great idea... I have two cats and love them sooooo much. Its great for the compansionship but are less time consuming than a dog- youcan still leave the house for the weekend and do things with ur family.


----------



## Krissy485

Thanks for the support ladies I am home...doped...hurting a little bit but helps the kids didn't take it too bad.

I hope all of you ladies have beautiful babies!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## elleff

Krissy how are you feeling? So glad the kids took it ok. Hope you're resting up :hugs:

Lawes!! Nice to see you, your kitten is gorgeous. I agree that they are an amazing way of taking your mind off things. 

How's everyone doing? I'm rapidly expanding...


----------



## Olivette

Elleff - Glad to hear your rapidly expanding (I say that as I think i'll be excited when I start to rapidly expand). I've started to notice that I'm bloaty looking from the moment I wake (where as before it got bigger during the day and into the evening). I know a friend who had really popped with her first baby at 14 weeks, so I'm excited that I could start to get a little bigger in a few weeks time!

AFM - I have thrush :(. Ouchy. That and constipation on and off not been a great week, hehe!

Ox


----------



## Krissy485

ellef- glad to hear u are doing so well!!! afm I am in pain having regular contractions told me to go to er to get pain under control...really how are they gonna do that when its contrations? its like they didn't even really listen to me. I might go in later but as of right now I am too tired to do a damn thing....I was up all night...grrr....


----------



## elleff

That's not good! Why are you having contractions? Is it like your body still thinks it has a job to do? I'm so sorry :hugs: honestly as if losing a baby isn't bad enough without the physical stuff that goes with it. 
I remember officially losing my baby on sat 29th dec after days of bleeding, and being told the bleeding should slow down now. Then a couple of days later it got worse than ever, it was pouring. I just remember wondering how my body could be so cruel. 
You will feel better soon though, just take it easy and let your head and heart heal xxx


----------



## Krissy485

Thanks elleff.....pain is getting a little better as long as I don't move too much lol. I guess they said my uterus is just going back to normal size but I was exactly this far along last time and I know for a fact I was pretty much fine by now. I know the pain will pass and I will be ok just frustrated right now.


----------



## dairymomma

I'm due Dec. 30 according to my lmp and the ultrasound I had two weeks ago. First time EVER they haven't moved my due date back a week because my babies have always measured a week small. I have two beautiful little kids in between a total of six m/c and I'm currently 9wk5d into this pregnancy with some spotting but not giving up hope yet. 

So sorry to hear your sad news Krissy! It's never easy to go through a miscarriage. Hope you feel better soon! Sending you hugs!


----------



## katerdid

how are you doing krissy? all the physical pains just make everything worse xxx

My morning sickness is really kicking up, threw up for the first time yesterday and felt awful all day. but i'm happy about it, i'd rather have symptoms increase - its a good sign right? 
got my doppler but havent been able to find anything but my heartbeat. surprisingly i'm not freaking out, it's still pretty early and i'm sure my retrotillted uterus isn't helping.


----------



## elleff

Krissy how are you feeling? Its tough that the pain has gone on longer than last time but I guess every pregnancy/loss is different. Hope you're getting better :hugs:

Olivette how is your thrush? Ouch :( 

Dairymomma congratulations!!! So sorry about all of your losses, I can't imagine how hard it must be to go through it so many times. 

Katerdid sorry you're so sick. I was awful until 12+3 and it has completely stopped now! I havent been sick for 7 days and I feel amazing! I actually keep forgetting I'm pregnant!


----------



## SugarBeth

My sickness is getting much worse. Every single time I'm in a car, I need my husband to pull over so I can throw up. EVERY TIME! It's rough. I keep trying to remember how badly I wanted this sickness before, but yikes - my entire face is completely covered in purple freckles from broken blood vessels - I mean from my forehead to under my chin covered! I went to the eye doctor today and she was also pregnant. The first thing she said was "ah, I see you're having a rough time with the morning sickness, huh?" I hadn't even told her I was pregnant yet, so it's quite telling!

Three days until second tri...I do hope that means the symptoms will get a bit better!


----------



## dairymomma

It's always kind of a surprise to think I've had six total miscarriages because they haven't been consecutive. I had three before I had my son, had a chemical pregnancy before having my daughter, and I've had a m/c and a chemical pregnancy since her birth. It was unnerving to go in for my ultrasound and have to tell the technician that this is my ninth pregnancy and I've only had two live births...in five years...but I'm okay with it most of the time. Thankfully none of them were very traumatic and I've been able to avoid needing a d & c. Just hoping this little bean will 'stick' around for another six and a half months...


----------



## katerdid

sugarbeth, oh no, that sounds awful! hopefully it won't last too much longer. 

I just have a terrible feeling about my baby. Anyone else get that? I hope I'm just being paranoid, tho today was a bad day for it - been having yucky cramps. Would it be weird to ring my obgyn's and ask for a reassurance scan this week? Do you think they would do it or should I lie and say I fell or something (awful I know). 

Also, anyone else have a doppler and still can't find the heartbeat? I tried again tonight for a good 20 mins and nothing. 

Can you tell I'm just feeling crappy tonight? Sorry to unload :nope:


----------



## SugarBeth

I'm not sure if it's because this is the week we lost our last baby, or if it's because of the due date approaching, but I really started to struggle with the loss of my last baby again. I keep crying like crazy every time I think of the due date. I'm sure hormones are now playing a part, as I feel so guilty to be so upset over her passing as this healthy baby that we're so excited for wouldn't be here at all if we had her, and I don't want to lessen the miracle of this pregnancy. At the same time, I feel guilty about my angel too, and not wanting to feel like we replaced her and are okay now. Either way, I'm having a rough time again, the pain feels really raw. We decided to celebrate her short life and her big impact on us on her due date, and I thought it would help make me feel a little better, but it doesn't. I'm not sure how to get through it now, it gets harder each day. 

With my doctor, if you explain that you're really in need of reassurance because of past losses, they'll usually help you out. I'd ask. If they won't give it to you, you could always try somewhere else and explain your cramps and fear from your loss. 

It took my midwife a while to find the heartbeat last week for the baby. Since she's a pro and it took her a while, I'd be afraid to try and find it myself, I don't think I'd be able to! I know a lot of doctors' won't even try to find it until 14 weeks, so I'd say it's totally normal to not find it on your own yet.


----------



## Krissy485

just a quick pop in......I am doing ok.....I am physically getting better and emotionally I am doing so much better than I ever thought I would be at this point. I just keep focusing on the good things we have and know that once I have a normal cycle we are trying again. I have this all of a sudden like determination to have a healthy baby. I know it might sound crazy but my first day back to work I actually had some one say to me well maybe this is gods way of telling you you don't need anymore kids.....seriously who says that to someone who just lost their baby? well ever since then I have this weird feeling of I know I will get pregnant again and I wil have a healthy baby.....I have this bad need of proving people wrong lol...


----------



## katerdid

Aw, Sugarbeth :hugs: I know exactly how you feel xxx We just have to focus on having a health baby at the end of this all. Even tho it sucks that we have to have a rainbow baby - much rather have not gone through all that hurt in the first place. Friggin' sucks.

Hugs Krissy :hugs: That is a terrible thing to say. People really do not think. 

I got a scan today, called and told a little white lie that I was spotting. They wouldn't of scanned me unless it was deemed a "medical necessity". Was lucky that someone canceled at the last min and I live 5 mins away from the office, so they were able to squeeze me in. 
I have a bleed working it's way down that's just leftovers from implantation, so that might appear soon. And the cyst on my ovary has gotten bigger, so that's probably why I've been having more cramping. 
BUT, baby is perfect! Squirmy and gorgeous. Heartbeat was 173 and it's still pretty deep down - guessing why I can't find it on the doppler (the sonographer was having to point the wand at an extreme angle like a inch below my hair line!!). 

https://i41.tinypic.com/2uzv761.jpg


----------



## elleff

Beth - So sorry your sickness is getting worse. I feel like mine got worse before it got better so maybe this is the final push for you! Finger crossed! 
I know what you mean about the grief over your lost baby. My due date was 14th August and it is rapidly approaching and it really upsets me. My baby is buried in a big planter in my garden, the plant we put in the pot is really growing at the moment and I can't stop looking at it thinking that is how much my baby would be growing by now. I bought a little windmill for it on Sunday and it brightened the pot up which made me feel a bit better. Its so hard. I love my rainbow baby so much but I don't know what we're supposed to do with the guilt over loving this baby and being excited about it so soon after losing a baby. 

Katerdid - I totally get it, I was convinced my baby was no longer growing. I heard the hb on the doppler at 9 weeks, 3 times in 1 day and then couldn't find it again and I'd literally try for an hour and nothing. My 12 week scan was supposed to be 31st May. I couldn't wait that long, and I figured the stress was probably not very good for the baby either! So I told a little white lie to get a scan earlier and I was so glad I did to see that little baby flipping around all happy and healthy. The second she said 'and theres the heart beat' I just started crying. And now that I'm showing and even strangers at work are asking when I'm due, I figure if my belly is growing, my baby must be too! I haven't used the doppler. I'm not going to until another few weeks time. I can't risk that anxiety again. So glad your scan went well :) 


Krissy - so glad you are feeling better! have you got your kitten yet? 

AFM - I am massive! well I feel it. It makes me happy though :) 14 weeks today I can't believe it. 
I have been feeling so good lately and really thought my sickness had gone, then yesterday I was so sick! I couldn't believe it. I felt awful but I think it was just my little flipster telling me he-she is ok and growing in there <3<3 <3


----------



## Kirs_t

Hi girls! 
How is everyone going? 
Katerdid- what a gorgeous scan pic :) so glad it went well! Good to know about the bleeds too- so that you know what it is, if they come out!

Elleff- we have such similar dates- my dd would have been 10th August with our loss. It is such a hard time. Big hugs to Beth too- hope you're ok. My sil is due one week after ours was meant to be due in August and it had been so hard comparing her bump and imagining how my lo would be growing. But on the other hand I now feel so connected to this lo and I'm so appreciative to be pregnant now... This was the baby I was meant to hold in my arms. Our scan last week went really well! Ill attach A pic. Also I have decided to have a gender reveal morning tea for the family and ordered a cake that will be filled with either pink or blue smarties for the day :) very exciting!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Kirs_t

Elleff- I forgot to say... I am huge too!! I can't believe how my belly has popped. My coworker looked at me this morning and said 'well that's definitely no secret anymore' ;)


----------



## elleff

Ah how far along were you when you lost her? The scan is amazing!! How is it so detailed?! Ours are nothing like that here unless you go private. Do you know the gender already? 
I love having a bump I can't stop feeling it :)


----------



## Kirs_t

No I don't know the gender yet- not till the 19week scan... But my friend makes amazing cakes, so I've just tentatively ordered one with her :) I just have to get the us tech to text her girl or boy on the day and she will whip it up for us! We will have a morning tea/Reveal a few days after the scan, when the cake is made! I hope I'm not getting ahead of myself... It's scary to be excited and invested in this bub- but I think I have connected, despite trying to hold back in fear it will go wrong...

We lost our last one at 8.5 elleff. As for the scan- it's a 3d pic and they have taken a 3d pic at every scan I've had so far! I have private insurance here in aus... But that really just means I get to choose my ob and go to a private hospital... The ultrasound place is the same for both public and private- both have to pay for the scan, but we get some of the money back from Medicare (government).

I'm looking forward to feeling some movement in the coming weeks-
I heard that by 16 weeks you can feel it but sometimes even earlier?!

How's everyone doing?


----------



## SugarBeth

I'm feeling much better emotionally now. I'm happy to finally be in second trimester, and it feels like a fresh start. I know longer fear so many days where this and that happened on this gestational date with my miscarriage, so I feel less stressed as well. I'm still fearing the due date a bit, but I guess that's to be expected. 

Kirs_t - that's the most amazing ultrasound picture I've ever seen! What a beautiful baby!

It's so exciting that we're all entering second trimester now or about to. Really feels like we're getting somewhere now!

I decided to get a gender ultrasound, hoping for the first or second week of July. I can not wait to find out! I kept feeling girl, now I feel unsure, and I'm never right with gender feelings so I'm quite intrigued!


----------



## WantaBelly

Is this mean? I know that my husband would love another little :blue: but he won't be able to be with me when I have my ultrasound that they will tell me the gender on so I was thinking if its a :blue: I am going to tell him its a :pink: and then try to video his face when the baby comes out and its a :blue: Is this mean? I wouldn't do it if its the other way around as I think that would be mean but if it truly is a :blue: then I think it would be a good surprise. What do you guys think?


----------



## SugarBeth

Haha, I would never be able to do that. I'm terrible at secrets. I think it depends on how your husband is...mine would not think it was funny and would be upset that I lied to him, plus already having months thinking of his future with a new little girl and getting used to the idea.


----------



## katerdid

I think my hubby would punch me or something if I did that. Deffo wouldn't talk to me for a long while, that's for sure!


----------



## Hope115

I think all men think they want a lil boy.... But then they find out its a girl and they start thinking of daddys lil girl ( lil girls have them wrapped around their fingers pretty quickly even from the womb) then to find out its a boy... He would be very surprised but what if also a lil disappointed because he already started forming an image of daddys lil girl. But you do know him best :) i think my husband would be upset though.


----------



## Krissy485

belly- if you want to surprise him I would not go as far as waiting till the baby is born. maybe tell him its a girl then a few days later say I have something special for you and give him a framed picture of the baby saying its a boy. this way its a surprise but if you go all the way to its born you will end up with a ton of girl stuff from everyone and in the end be screwed lol. but also he might he pretty pissed I know my husband would be!


glad to see everyone is doing so well and great pics! I have had some complicaitons due to d&c and not very happy about it. got sent home from work thursdya night bc of heavy bleeding and large clots had to go to ER. no infection thank god and since bleeding had slowed down and they are pretty sure my body was able to pass the left over tissue on its own they let me go home afer like 4 hours. when i told them all the calls i had made about the stuff going on after my d&c they said I should have been brought right into the office and more than likely should have had a repeat d&c done. I am doing a lot better now. but I will for sure not use that dr anymore in the practice she ignored all the concerns I had beginning right after the surgery and its her fault I had to go through this.

anyways....other than that life is good I will not dwell on the bad!!!


----------



## elleff

Hi everyone! 

Kirst - I love your idea of getting the Tech to contact your friend!!! So you won't find out until you see the cake?! such a good idea :) I heard that in the next couple of weeks we should feel movement too! I can't wait!! 

Beth - Glad you are feeling so much better! 

Krissy - sorry you have had such a hard time!! I can't believe there was left over tissue after a d&c! I thought that was the whole point!! Hope its all over soon :hugs: 

AFM - I'm feeling good at the moment, still get tired in the evenings but during the day I feel good finally. People I don't even know are now asking me when I'm due! I have my scan in 4 weeks and a few appointments in between, consultant, midwife, downs blood test etc so I feel like the whole thing is going quicker than the first tri did!! I still get so worried but my growing bump is quite reassuring, I'll feel so much better when I can feel it move though. 

Here is my belly!!
 



Attached Files:







bump.JPG
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## SugarBeth

So sorry you're having a rough time, Krissy! I hope everything heals soon. I know how rough it was when I was bleeding for so long, it felt like I couldn't begin to heal properly while still bleeding and having stuff in there. 

elleff - I can't wait until baby starts moving too, can't wait for that constant reassurance! I'm hoping I'm getting close to when I can feel the baby moving. Fourteen weeks this week for me! Great bump as well! Mine is close to that size, just a bit smaller, but strangers can now see that I'm pregnant!

Still getting sick, but so far I haven't actually thrown up in about three days. Which is a record for me! Hoping it's a good sign and that it'll be gone soon. I can't wait for my next appointment!

Oh, and I ordered a gender ultrasound yesterday! I have it set up for July 13th, and we're having my daughter's birthday party and a gender and name reveal the next day. Super excited, just 32 days until we know!


----------



## Kirs_t

Sugar Beth - that is very exciting about your gender scan! Mine is a few days after yours on the 17th. I really can't wait :) sorry you're still feeling sick- I am not throwing up anymore but the nausea is still lingering. I really hope it goes away soon! Any ideas on how long it's meant to last?? I guess it's different for everyone!

Elleff- I love your bump! It's so cute :) mine is a similar size, but I haven't told my kids or boss yet (I'm a teacher) so I am having a very hard time getting dressed in the morning lately :) lucky it's winter here so I can hide the bump in warm coats!! It's so exciting to see the changes in our bodies.

I can't wait to feel movement too! I've been paying close attention and have felt some squirmy/tickle/flick type movements quite low- but only a couple of times... And I can't be sure of its actually bub. I guess we will defn know in the next couple of weeks!

Krissy- I'm so sorry you've been having a rough time. I also had retained tissue after my d&c and was quite unwell. I passed it while I was out for lunch a week or so later and it was a mortifying experience. My heart goes out to you. One thing I always thought though is- maybe it's good that they didn't scrape the lining too close and allowed some to come away naturally - as I think it means the lining goes back to normal quicker and hopefully will result in another pregnancy sooner... Big hugs to you. 

How's everyone else going?


----------



## WantaBelly

I'm scheduled to get my MaterniT21 test done tomorrow, I think they might do an ultrasound too but I'm not sure as this is the first time I have had this done. Supposedly with this test they will also be able to tell me the sex of the baby along with the results from the genetic testing. I'm a little nervous as I'm not sure what to expect and I like to know things in advance. I have absolutely no bump what-so-ever and haven't seen my little one since I was 10 weeks so I do hope to get a peek. 

Elleff- your bump looks great! 

Is it just me or does time seem to be going in slow motion? Maybe its just because the kids are out of school & its summer time, I don't know but I'm ready to fast forward a bit.

Its 93 degrees here already today and I would love to go swimming but I feel sick just walking outside for 5 minutes :(


----------



## elleff

Beth that so exciting! do you have any secret little preference as to what sex it is? I really don't know whether to find out!! 

Kirst I can't believe you are still hiding it! there is no hiding anymore for me! You can bounce me along the ground haha! I love it though, it's really starting to go round. I feel like it changes everyday! I vaguely remember feeling something weird and unknown this morning while I was dozing in bed, but I'm not sure if I dreamt it or not... but if it was movement then it should hopefully happen again soon! If it doesn't then I know I was dreaming haha! 

Wantabelly good luck with the test!! I feel like things are speeding up here and the weeks are ticking by. I feel like the first 10 weeks might aswell have been 10 months, but now I'm 15 weeks already?! The quicker the better for me though! 

I'm just counting down the weeks until my next scan, 3 weeks on Monday. I cannot wait to see my little baby again but I'm already so nervous for them to say 'there's no heart beat..' Just got to keep thinking positive thoughts and watch my belly growing which hopefully means its growing in there, not just that I'm eating too much!!!! :)


----------



## SugarBeth

While having one of each would be awesome, I secretly would love this one to be a little girl! I really want my daughter to get a chance to have that close sister bond, and I think it would make me sad if she missed out on that as the angel we lost was a little girl. 

I also think if boys came after this one, it would be easier. A boy would mean longer stay in the hospital due to circumcision and such. DD would be alone at her grandmother's for longer this time. If we have a girl, I can potentially leave within 6 hours, and that way next time if it's a boy, DD would at least have her sister there for company if I had to stay in the hospital for 2-3 days. 

I'm starting to get really round as well, I love that even strangers know I'm pregnant instead of just having a sudden chubby belly! I'll be taking my 14 week belly pics later today. Love that I'm 14 weeks already! Just waiting for two more weeks until my doctor appointment and then two weeks after that until we find out the gender!


----------



## WantaBelly

I posted a picture of my scan pics from today in first tri to try and get some guesses on the nub. I don't want to get too excited but I think I know the gender, I could be wrong though so I am telling myself its the opposite for now. We will know in 10 days when I get the results back from my blood test today....... Its gonna be a L_O_N_G 10 days girls....


----------



## SugarBeth

WantaBelly said:


> I posted a picture of my scan pics from today in first tri to try and get some guesses on the nub. I don't want to get too excited but I think I know the gender, I could be wrong though so I am telling myself its the opposite for now. We will know in 10 days when I get the results back from my blood test today....... Its gonna be a L_O_N_G 10 days girls....

I'm curious, what's your gender guess?


----------



## dairymomma

My DH said NO when I asked if he wanted to find out this time. I sort of want to but I know I can't keep a secret like that from him for nothing so I guess I'm not finding out either. At this point, all I'm hoping for is a healthy _full term_ baby. I'm still spotting but the last ultrasound showed a small hematoma and the dr warned me I might bleed for a few more weeks. Just so annoyed with this. Sometimes I wonder if I'll ever have a "normal" pregnancy.

So jealous of everyone else's bumps! I don't 'pop' until I'm six months or so and when I was expecting my dd it was 7 months before anyone asked, "Oh, are you having a baby?" I have a long torso and I'm still overweight so it's hard to tell where my bump starts and where I end. I did lose about 20 lb before I got pg this time, though, so my VERY limited maternity wardrobe just got supplemented with all the clothes that no longer fit me after my weight loss. :) I can't wait til I have a belly that's more baby than me...


----------



## WantaBelly

SugarBeth said:


> WantaBelly said:
> 
> 
> I posted a picture of my scan pics from today in first tri to try and get some guesses on the nub. I don't want to get too excited but I think I know the gender, I could be wrong though so I am telling myself its the opposite for now. We will know in 10 days when I get the results back from my blood test today....... Its gonna be a L_O_N_G 10 days girls....
> 
> I'm curious, what's your gender guess?Click to expand...

I think its a :blue:
 



Attached Files:







13wk-1.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## elleff

Aah wantabelly I love your scan!! I have no idea how to guess these things but I see you have a lot more girls than boys so I hope its a boy for you!! :) 

Hows everyone doing? 

I'm feeling really good generally but have been having a bit of trouble (TMI) going to the toilet.... I have never ever had an issue with this in my life but all of a sudden I'm finding it really difficult. Esp at night, I feel like I need to go and I try but then I just end up in pain. The morning is generally not an issue but then later I really feel like I need to but nothing is happening... I end up going to bed with cramps and aches. Saturday night was the worst and I ended up in real pain all day yesterday and slept for most of is. I'm hoping it was just trapped gas (sorry I know this is gross...). I wanted to talk to my consultant about it today as I was meant to have my first appointment today but they have just called to cancel as the Dr is sick :( 

On a positive note, my friend sent me her doppler through the post which is a much better one than the one I got a while ago which wouldn't pick the hb up! I decided to use the new one last night and within 30 seconds I had found that beautiful sound!! So clear and loud!! We had my husbands kids sleeping over so my step son was able to come and hear it too! My step daughter was annoyed we hadnt woken her up haha. I told her she can hear it on Wednesday when she sleeps over again. 

We listened to it for quite a while and also heard what sounded like the baby moving around as I was completely still but just kept getting these random noises! I'm going to try not to use it all the time as I might freak out if I can't find it but I'm sure it could be very addictive!! I already want to go home from work and use it!! I am so in love its ridiculous. 

4 weeks today til my 20 week scan :cloud9:


----------



## SugarBeth

I'm STILL throwing up all the time. Pretty much a guarantee if I need to go in a car, I'll be throwing up in a parking lot, even if it's only two minutes to the store. Still waiting for that to calm down a bit!

I am starting to feel the baby now! For the last 3-4 days, there have been a moment or two each day where I suddenly feel baby and then nothing. It's so quick though, I wish it lasted a little longer!

26 days left until the gender scan. It's so hard to wait so long!

elleff - that's awesome that you got a doppler from your friend! I was so sorely tempted to buy one for a few weeks, but managed to resist paying the $70+ dollars for it. However, I'm pretty sure I may be splurging on one next time!

Wantabelly - love your scan picture! You can see so much of the little face!


----------



## elleff

Look at the difference between last week and this week!!
 



Attached Files:







bumpy.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## WantaBelly

ellef- I'm so jealous! Your bump is beautiful!! Not a bump in sight here :shrug: 

Sugarbeth- I'm so sorry you're so sick, hopefully things will let up soon. I'm curious were you sick with your daughter at all? The OWT's were opposite for me, I was sick with my boys and not with my girls, same way for my niece and a couple of my sisters.

dairymomma- I have had bleeds from the same thing during one of my pregnancies, its annoyingly scary. I hope it stops soon and you can take a deep breath. 

I had a Dr. appointment yesterday where we found out the gender. He likes to do an ultrasound at every apt, just to take the guess work out of things and because he has a machine there. I told him what I thought I saw on last weeks appt with the genetic counselor and he said "Lets just have a look" This is what he gave us........
 



Attached Files:







Boy 14wks.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Olivette

So excited for you WantaBelly! Congratulations on finding out it was a Boy! Interesting you mention the morning sickness, my mum was saying she didn't have any with either pregnancy and she had two girls, where as I have been sick this pregnancy so I wonder if it will follow your theory! :).

Ox


----------



## elleff

Yay a boy!! You were right!! I don't really get the scan though... Is that the baby's winky? :) 

As for the sickness thing, my best friend had her first baby girl 2 years ago and was never sick during the pregnancy. Yesterday she gave birth to a second little girl and until about 14 weeks she was sick as a dog and was convinced she was having a boy!


----------



## WantaBelly

ellef- Oh yes, that's a potty shot


----------



## dairymomma

After no spotting for over a week and starting to breathe easier since I'm over that pseudo-magical 12 week mark when the chance of mc decreases a bunch, I'm all of a sudden freaking out for no real reason. I've never mc this far along, I have no symptoms of mc (other than loss of most of my pg symptoms but that's normal for being nearly 13 weeks pg), and I may or may not be feeling movement already. But I can't help but feel scared that I am going to mc. Not sure why it's so strong a feeling when I didn't feel like this even when I was in that 6-9 week time period when I've mc before. I get so scared about mc at times, I nearly start hyperventilating. It's awful. Has anyone else felt like this?


----------



## dairymomma

Not sure what triggered all the hysteria for me last week but I'm doing okay now. I'm even feeling more hopeful and excited now that I'm 13 weeks and 'officially' in my 2nd trimester. Not excited enough to start spreading the news, but more excited than I was last week. I have another u/s and dr appt in a week and a wedding this next weekend so I'm sure the time will fly by and I'll be seeing my little bean and that wonderful little flicker of a hb before I know it.


----------



## WantaBelly

dairymomma said:


> After no spotting for over a week and starting to breathe easier since I'm over that pseudo-magical 12 week mark when the chance of mc decreases a bunch, I'm all of a sudden freaking out for no real reason. I've never mc this far along, I have no symptoms of mc (other than loss of most of my pg symptoms but that's normal for being nearly 13 weeks pg), and I may or may not be feeling movement already. But I can't help but feel scared that I am going to mc. Not sure why it's so strong a feeling when I didn't feel like this even when I was in that 6-9 week time period when I've mc before. I get so scared about mc at times, I nearly start hyperventilating. It's awful. Has anyone else felt like this?

This is exactly what happened to me after I had my first miscarriage and got pregnant again. It was around the same time too. I think its because we aren't really showing yet and don't feel the baby moving & our early pregnancy symptoms have gone by now leaving us feeling well....completely normal which in a weird way makes us freak out. It will pass hun & you're not alone in these feelings :hugs:


----------



## Kirs_t

Hi dairy- as wantabelly said, you are defn not alone in those feelings. I have had many a moment of panic and worry that it has all gone wrong- I am 16 weeks today and have only just told my work and other friends as I was so afraid of jinxing things before that. A friend on another thread told me that even at 30 weeks she was too afraid to cut the tags off her baby clothes! We will always be a little worried but hopefully the joy and excitement overtake those feelings as we grow our bellies!

I have started feeling flutters and even have leaky boobs now (sorry for the over share) but it does make me so happy and excited though... and im starting to really believe I am pregnant!! 3 weeks till we find out the sex of our baby and have our first ob appointment! I can't wait :)

How's everyone doing?


----------



## elleff

Dairymomma - So sorry you were freaking out! I know how awful it is though, so glad you're feeling better now! Its so hard to enjoy the pregnancy but I think we'll all miss it once our babies are here! 

Wantabelly - the vanishing symptoms really freaked me out too but my doppler is helping with that as I am now able to find the hb straight away and I literally only need to listen for a minute just to reassure myself we are ok. 

Kirst - Yay for getting to 16 weeks! Do you think its starting to go quicker now? I find the weeks are passing quicker than they did in the first tri! I can't believe you have leaky boobs already! 

AFM - generally feeling really good apart from the odd day of sickness (like this morning...). I am loving using the doppler and I swore I'd only use it once a week but I'm on it everyday!! I can't help it! I managed to record the hb the other day and send it to family that live quite far away which was nice. 
I'm not sure if I've felt anything or not yet. The only thing I've had the last couple of days is a fizz like feeling behind my belly button? I don't know if its movement or not! 
I have the midwife on wednesday morning, can't believe I'm almost 17 weeks!! half way beckons!! :)


----------



## dairymomma

Thanks ladies, I needed to hear that. It was just so funny to me to suddenly be like, "Oh no! I'm going to miscarry!" when 1. I had absolutely NO symptoms of miscarriage and 2. I've never felt like that with any of my other pregnancies. After miscarrying 6 times and going to term 2 times, this was the first time I've EVER freaked out that bad. Like I said, I don't know what triggered it but now I'm feeling pretty mellow. Although I did just realize it's actually 2 weeks til my next u/s and dr appt, not one week like I was originally thinking. But I'm really doing okay. We have a wedding this weekend, possible vacation plans for a long weekend next weekend, and then my appts right after that. So, the time should fly by and I'll be seeing that little bean before I know it.


----------



## elleff

I don't know how you ever got through 6 miscarriages, you must be so brave :hugs: 
I dreamt 2 nights ago that I mc this baby at home and I was just screaming wondering how the hell I would get through it again. Thankfully I woke up pretty quickly and have been even more thankful for my precious bump since then. 

I had my mw appointment this morning. She checked my pee and blood pressure and that was it! I also told about this crazy thing that is going on with my legs in the evening, and she said its restless leg syndrome! Caused by baby lying on a nerve or something. Nothing I can do about it, although it is driving my husband crazy haha! 

Less than 3 weeks til my next scan.... next mw appointment is at 25 weeks!! Although I am supposed to have seen the consultant before now but they had to cancel the clinic, just hoping they rearrange soon as they referred me to consultant led care for a reason! 

All going well here though, girls we are almost within reach of half way!!!


----------



## dairymomma

Honestly, if I hadn't had my ds and dd in between all those m/c I probably would have given up ttc by this point. If you could have seen me even seven months ago, I wouldn't have looked all that brave although most of that was my PPD. Some days I feel like my friends and family know me only as That Lady Who Had 6 Miscarriages and I so want to NOT be that person. But what do you do, right? My DH has been just amazing too and that helps alot. He's seen me at my worst and still loves me and holds my hand when I need it the most. I just keep hoping and praying this little bean will stick as good as it's big bro and big sis were! At least until 37 weeks that is. :) After having my other two at 37+1 and 37+3, I just don't know if I can handle going all the way to 40! haha

Had an Oops I overdid it day yesterday. Too much lifting and stress, and I paid for it in the evening. Sore back and arms, and some minor cramping though I'm not sure if it was uterine or intestinal as my digestive system has been slightly rebellious lately. Then I woke up with what I thought was the start of a bump having disappeared. Talk about freak out again! Feel better now that I just felt one of those little 'rubber band snaps' I always get instead of 'butterfly flutters'. I know 13+4 is early to feel movement, but I'm getting more and more convinced that's what this is. It's always in relatively the same spot, I felt it with both my kids, and it's only once or twice a day.


----------



## SugarBeth

Woah, it's been really quiet on here! How is everyone doing? 

My gender scan is this Saturday, we'll finally know if it's our Cece Snow or our Will inside there. Baby is super active now and keeps me up at night with all the rolling and kicking. I'm loving it!

Anyone find out gender lately? Have baby names?


----------



## elleff

I was just thinking the same thing Beth! 
Woooo good luck with your scan!! Mine is on Monday, I'm so nervous. I don't know if we'll find out the sex or not we are so undecided!!
I'm not feeling much movement yet but listening to the hb everyday on the Doppler so I know he/she is still growing in there! Just desperate to see the scan and know everything is developing as it should!
Going camping this weekend so hopefully that will speed up the next few days!
Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## katerdid

I still have another month to go on gender scans, boo. 
Feeling what could possibly be movement, kinda butterfly kinda rubber band snap?


----------



## Kirs_t

Hi girls, my gender/anatomy scan is next Wednesday! I can't wait :) I'm feeling a kicks now too, which is so exciting. But can't wait till Dh can feel them too! Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## dairymomma

Hey ladies. Sorry it's been awhile. It's been a rollercoaster of a few weeks. After a family wedding, hay making time on the farm, and life in general, I was looking forward to my followup u/s to check on the hematoma so I could hear my bean's hb. Unfortunately, I found out my baby no longer had a hb and had actually died up to four days before. I just had my D&C yesterday morning. I would have been 15 weeks...*Sigh* Glad it's over but sad it happened. But the OB dr I talked to before my D&C said he's 'unofficially' putting the cause for this latest miscarriage as the hematoma. He thinks it was just in a bad spot and interfered too much with the blood flow to the placenta so when the placenta should have taken over, there wasn't enough blood flow for the baby. Again, I'm glad I have a diagnosis (FINALLY) for a miscarriage but it's tough knowing this was my seventh m/c and my first 2nd tri m/c. I am seeing the OB in a month to discuss future testing and treatments for my next pg. Hoping to get a hysteroscopy in 3 months (meaning no ttc til after the scope...blah...) to check uterine lining, shape, look for scarring, and check my tubes. Feels good to have a plan of attack and I'm feeling more optimistic for my future pregnancies than I have in a long time. Wishing the rest of you happy and healthy pregnancies! :hugs:


----------



## elleff

I was not expecting this! I am so so sorry, good luck for the future and hopefully they will help you go on to have a healthy pregnancy xx


----------



## mouse_chicky

So sorry dairymomma. :hugs:


----------



## Olivette

I'm so sorry Dairymomma; I totally didn't expect that. It's great to hear that you have a new plan of attack and that you are feeling optimistic for future pregnancies. It was having that plan of attack that helped me through those dark first few weeks.

:hugs: Thinking of you.

Ox


----------



## SugarBeth

So grieved to hear that, Dairymomma!! (((Hugs)))


----------



## Kirs_t

I'm so sorry to hear dairy... Sending love and strength xxx keep us posted on how you are going xxx


----------



## Sweedot

So sorry for your loss dairymomma.


----------



## elleff

My 20 week scan is tomorrow morning, I can't even sit still I'm dreading it. And ridiculously excited about it! I don't know whether to sit here crying preparing myself for something terrible or to dance around as I never ever thought I'd carry to this stage! 

I hope everyone is ok, dairy I've been thinking about you xo


----------



## Olivette

*elleff*: I'll be thinking about you tomorrow! I understand what you mean completely. I'm not sure whether to be excited about my 20 week scan or completely dread it. I've felt the same way with every scan I've had. Excited as the scan approaches then completely petrified the days before. It will be great for you to see your little one again!

Ox

P.S Still thinking about you Dairy, x


----------



## Kirs_t

I know what you mean Olivette!! I'm the same- excitement mixed with terror. We actually bought a cot and a pram on the weekend. It was a spontaneous decision to go to the baby shop when we didn't have much on Saturday arvo! I'm so excited about the purchases but since then my anxiety has been through the roof, worrying about our scan on Wednesday and everything going wrong! I guess the worry never ends.

Can't wait to hear all about your scan and see pics tomorrow elleff! Xxx


----------



## elleff

Thanks ladies! Well I managed to get some sleep last night and was....ok this morning. We didn't have to wait too long before we were seen thankfully!
Was just so amazing to see the little bubba on the screen, looking so much bigger than last time! The scan took ages which was fine by us! I never knew they checked so much stuff! She struggled to get the measurements for the heart so kept jiggling my belly around, even made me jump up and down but baby wouldn't budge! Chin right down on chest, legs curled up in a ball! Just not cooperating! Eventually I had to go for a walk, drink and eat some chocolate! Came back and still not much clearer but she managed to get everything she needed eventually! So we ticked all the boxes and everything looks pretty perfect! I just can't believe it!


----------



## SugarBeth

We found out on Saturday that we're having a little boy! We just had a gender and name reveal party yesterday, it was a lot of fun! We're going to call him Will. Now we'll have one of each gender plus our little girly angel. It's really starting to feel so real now!!!

Have my anatomy ultrasound next Monday, but after seeing him on Saturday, I feel much less nervous about it.


----------



## Olivette

Absolutely fantastic news Elleff. I'm so happy for you that it went so well. What a relief that must be! So cute that bubba was quite happily not budging. Great news she managed to get the measurements she needed in the end!

Congratulations SugarBeth on your little man! The gender and name reveal party sounds lots of fun! We found earlier in the week that we're expecting a girl. I was so sure it would be a boy, so a girly really surprised us. 

Ox


----------



## SugarBeth

Thank you! I'm still so surprised it's a boy, though I'm not sure why. I think I just assumed, since we have a girl and our angel was a girl, that this would just also be a girl because it's what I'm used to. A boy is SO new and different! I'm still not used to the idea, even though I love it. I keep thinking about this little boy and trying to realize that we're actually going to have him soon!

As someone who's been stuck in the world of pink and princess, it'll definitely be a fun adjustment to have balance!


----------



## elleff

We are pink too :) not telling anyone though ;)


----------



## Kirs_t

Elleff and Olivette! Congrats on your little girls!! 

And sugar Beth- congrats on a precious little boy!

Brilliant news all round ladies xxx


----------



## Kirs_t

Hi girls- our scan went really well today! Bubs is measuring 4 days ahead and was moving around so much! It was a 4d scan and we got some great pics. Our gender reveal is on Sunday and we won't know if we are team pink or blue until then! We had the scan lady staple the envelope closed! ;)


----------



## elleff

Ah so pleased for you! I reckon you're pink too! Wee asked for the envelope too but she wouldn't do it. It's a long story as to how we ended up finding out! I'll try and type it up when I get to work. 
So glad everything was ok on the scan though, are you posting any pictures? I am half way today I can't believe it! My little bean is now 10.5 inches! That's huge!


----------



## Olivette

Elleff can't believe your half way! So exciting! Time really has flown by it's absolutely crazy! 10.5 inches seems really long! 

Kirs_t Congratulations on a great scan! I bet you can't wait to find out the sex now! :).

Ox


----------



## elleff

It does, thats from head to toe though so I think she would actually look a lot smaller than that all scrunched up! 4 weeks until she's viable outside of me!! The thought makes me panic that I havent really bought very much!! 

So...when we went in for our scan we said we didn't want to know the sex. When she couldn't measure the heart properly and we had to go for a walk I said to my husband, are you sure you still don't want to know? and he said he totally knew the sex already as he had seen! And I said I had too, as when she was measuring the pelvis, there were quite clearly 3 things that looked like boy parts!! So we agreed we might aswell get the sonographer to confirm since we were already 99% sure! 
So when we went back in, she finished scanning me and then asked again if we definitely didn't want to know. I told her I thought we knew, and she asked how and what we thought it was. I told her and she said she hadn't noticed anything obvious! So now we were really confused, as we both thought what we saw was really clearly boy bits!! So she said she would check. 
Anyway, she's scanning between the legs and said 'I don't know what you guys think you saw but there is definitely nothing there!' we were gob smacked!!! So we have been laughing ever since as the only reason we know this is a girl is because we were so convinced she had a penis!! I was even saying to my husband while we walked around that the baby looked very well endowed! haha! The lady thought maybe we saw the chord or something, that would explain the size!! :)


----------



## elleff

Here's the scan pic of my naughty upside down baby! It's not quite the picture I'd hoped for at my 20 week scan but I still love it anyway! you can see her long leg bent in front of her <3 
Also my bump at 19+5!
 



Attached Files:







scan 20.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 9









bump 20.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## elleff

I've just realised, the day my baby is viable is August 14th. This is due date I had for my angel. Talk about bitter sweet. I keep finding myself getting emotional over my lost baby lately, I feel guilty about how much I love my bean and I feel like I have to close my eyes and concentrate on the pain of my mc so that i can reconnect with that baby. 
I'm blaming a lot of this on my current pregnancy hormones!!!!


----------



## Olivette

Elleff :hugs: :hugs:

I feel I want to say 'I'm so sorry your feeling this way and going through these emotions', and I am definitely :cry: that you are feeling the way you are, but I feel really positively about your current journey. I sometimes feel 'Im so sorry' doesn't really cover it and try to think about my own situation, where, in the end I had to conclude that it all happened for a reason and I wouldn't be where I am today if it wasn't for what happened, and I don't really want people to feel sorry for me. Does that make sense?

I think guilt is a completely OK emotion. I too have had previous moments of feeling really guilty for feeling so good about our rainbow baby. My last due date was my birthday, and that was really hard. 

I'm sorry if known of that made sense! :(.

Ox


----------



## SugarBeth

Elleff, what a funny story about finding out the gender!

I understand the guilt feeling. My due date for our angel is this Sunday. I've been trying to mentally prepare for it, but it's hard and it's hitting me every day. It's so difficult, to feel so sad about not having her with us and not being able to bring her home this weekend like we should have been able to, while feeling our baby boy kicking and being so grateful for him, who wouldn't have existed had Elizabeth made it. 

Even though they're two different babies, they're very connected to me. This one could not have existed without having lost Elizabeth. My emotions go crazy over that fact. I love this baby so much, but hurt that he's only here because we lost our little girl. I feel like it's going to be a really rough weekend, with having my grieving emotions combined with my pregnancy hormones. I think it would have been much worse if I wasn't pregnant though, because before this rainbow, I felt so empty and void and hopeless, and this baby fixed all of that. But still...there's emotional downsides as well.


----------



## dairymomma

Ooooh, I'm getting so jealous of you ladies who are getting bumps and feeling movement...I'm dealing with the absolute worst case of baby brain I've EVER had and I'm just _dying to get pg again but it'll have to wait. Probably wouldn't happen right away anyway as I've always had at least 3 months between pregnancies and it was 8 months this last time but I'm so anxious to be pg again...Yet, I know I'm going to absolutely FREAK OUT until 20 weeks, especially if I have another hematoma...So I really don't want to be pg again yet. It makes for a very odd feeling to say the least. Meet with the specialist in 3 weeks or so to discuss future testing/treatment and I have a list of things to bring up with him. Just want the next few months to go by quick so we can get the hysteroscopy done and set a 'for sure' treatment plan up._


----------



## Kirs_t

Hi girls- just popping in. We had our gender reveal and are team pink! So exciting xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Kirs_t

Sugar Beth- hope you're doing ok today on your angels anniversary xxx thinking of you


----------



## SugarBeth

Congrats on your little girl, Kirs_t! 

And thank you! I've been struggling with today, yesterday I kept crying but today we've been doing a lot of stuff in her memory so keeping active has helped me not just sit and cry. So far today we went to her spot and gave her Birthday balloons, then my family and I all released balloons and had mini cupcakes. My husband and I planted her new flowers in her color and just spent some time with her. Here's a picture of her little site:
https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/146_zpsf185b1d1.jpg


----------



## dairymomma

Hi ladies, thought I'd pop in with a very quick update. I have my appt with the dr scheduled for the middle of next month and I'm keeping a list of everything I want him to check out on the fridge so I can add to it when I think of something else. Needless to say, it's growing by the day!  Probably will pare it down in length before my appt but it feels like I'm 'doing' something positive this way. Physically, I'm doing pretty good too. The procedure went fine but now today I feel like AF is here-achey/crampy in my lower back and my bleeding is picking up again. I'm going to call and get an hCG level done next week to see what my numbers are as they haven't done any bloodwork since the D&C almost two weeks ago. (Is is possible to get AF this fast???) Staying positive and thinking good thoughts. Hoping to get some exercising and dieting in here as 10 pounds mysteriously took up residence around my mid-section in the last few weeks (eating heaps of chocolate and junk food and sitting on my duff for three weeks probably had just smidgen to do with that...) and I want that extra poundage gone sooner rather than later. Since we can't ttc for a few months, I figure I'll focus on my health instead. It's can only help me and I'd like to be up to 30 pounds lighter before my next bfp so I've got work to do. Oooo, I'm getting so inspired to work out but I don't dare until I know why I'm bleeding again like this.


----------



## Kirs_t

Dairy- you sound like you are doing so well and are so positive and strong! I love the list as it will make all your questions really clear in your head for the doc appointment. I look forward to hearing how it goes. When an you ttc again?? After my d&c in jan, I had a similar thing- was recovering well and the had some huge bleeds 2-3 weeks later. I had a period 4 weeks after d&c but I was having weekly hcg levels taken and they didn't go back to below 10 until 8 weeks after.... Glad you're checking in and keep us posted on how you are going.

Sugarbeth- what a lovely way to remember your angel xxx hope you're doing ok!


----------



## Olivette

*Kirs_t* that cake looks AMAZING. Congratulations on your little girl!! We're team pink too, so exciting! :D 

*SugarBeth* that photo is so touching. Thank you for sharing it with us. I think it's great that you managed to spend time there this weekend. The mini cupcakes sound lovely :). Also congratulations on being team blue! (can't remember if I already said that, baby brain hehe).

*AFM* - I'm glad that the heat should hopefully start to ease up in the UK. It's been lovely, but definitely relieved to hear it will be a little cooler soon. I suffer from a disability which affects my fatigue levels, so the heat has made life that extra bit hard. 

Our little one has started to kick away now. I feel her most days (although she had been quiet for a few days). It's an amazing feeling, but still hard to associate the fact that what we saw on the screen at the ultrasounds is the little person inside me that's causing the sensations. It really helps with the anxiety around being pregnant after a loss.

Ox


----------



## elleff

Hi ladies, just catching up now!

Olivette - thanks for what you said, you are right, I know it all happened for a reason. Must have been really difficult on your birthday. I had a good chat with my husband about it over the weekend and he's been feeling the same which is reassuring. I know it will all become clear when we see our little girls face. I just wonder about that little baby. But the whole thing made me so much more grateful for this little miracle so I have a lot to thank my little angel for.

Beth - your picture is beautiful <3 I got a little heart tattoo inside my wrist right after my mc and we buried our baby in a lovely plant pot and its right outside our back door. I get to watch that plant growing everyday, it's so special. 

Dairy - I'm so sorry you have to wait :hugs: but it will be so worth it when you have all your tests done and your body has recovered. Just keep yourself busy and enjoy the break if you can, from ttc. You'll get the go ahead before you know it. Good luck with your hcg test and your diet! Great way to occupy your mind. 

Kirst - I LOVE the cake!!! I want a slice! A big slice! How are you feeling?? Team PINK :) 

AFM - I came home from work sick today as I couldn't stop throwing up! I think the heat is getting to me, I love love love the sun but working in it is hard work when pregnant! Most of the time I feel amazing so I can't really complain. 
I have felt a lot of movement right behind my belly button this weekend. It's so funny! I just cannot get my head around the fact that that's our little girl in there?! She even presses against the Doppler when I'm using that. I love it, I could just lie there all day waiting for my belly to move! I am so desperate for her to be here now. 
What have you ladies bought so far? 
We chose our pram yesterday - the Oyster with maxi cosi pebble car seat. Just need to look around for the cheapest place to buy it now. I was standing in the shop thinking I am actually going to push my baby around in one of these!! 
Time is moving so fast, but so slow at the same time. I'm desperate to get to 24 weeks and feel a little safer knowing she would have a chance of survival and I can no longer 'mc' her. 
I'm on baby watch today too as Kate Middleton has gone into labour!


----------



## dairymomma

Never ever EVER thought I would say this but-I'm so happy I got a BFN!!! Funny how something like getting a bfn would actually make me happy! It makes me feel sad too though because it is just another reminder that the final part of my pregnancy is now over.

And yeah, I'm doing okay considering. Had a bit of a bad day today as my sis had her baby and I had to watch her kids while she went in. Then she used the middle name I was going to use if my baby had been a boy. She didn't know about that so I'm not mad about it, just sad. And to top my day off, I found out my cousin's wife was all upset because she couldn't find out the gender of her baby. She knows about my mc and she's due two weeks before I would have been and when I heard that, I just wanted to tell her, "At least you are HAVING a baby. Be thankful for that!" So today was just a day for a few tears and a nice big hug from DH, DD, and DS. Feeling better now and I might even go see my new nephew tomorrow. He's simply adorable from what I've seen from the pictures.


----------



## Megan1986

Hello Ladies! I haven't been here in a long while but things are going well. Expecting a baby girl after a loss last fall. We cannot wait to meet her. She has grown so much every scan and her 20w scan showed a healthy and growing baby...a very active one too! I am still not showing a lot but she is moving a lot. I first felt her at 17w and my hubby got to feel her at 21w. Such an amazing blessing. Enjoying every day!


----------



## SugarBeth

We bought almost everything already, though I've been collecting since before I was pregnant! I just need more clothes between newborn and 6 months yet, but it's struggle to find cute boy clothes that don't include all monkeys, trucks, sports or puppies. Seems like there were SO many options for girls and just a handful for boys!

We had our anatomy scan yesterday. Our little boy let us get another clear shot that shows he's definitely a boy without a doubt, and he's looking perfect! I held my breath as the doctor went over each organ, heart chamber and brain but no need as everything looks just fine. I can't believe how real this is getting, I'm 20 weeks tomorrow with a healthy baby! We're going to be bringing home a new baby in December...it seems so crazy but I can't wait!


----------



## Olivette

Hey girlies,

Feeling really downified today :(. I have no idea why I feel the way I do, I've not had any pain or bleeding or anything to suggest something is 'wrong', I just feel really negatively and just want to cry. It's probably just hormones, and i'm sure I'll feel better soon but bleh!

Our 20 week scan is next week, I always start to feel anxious leading up to scans, so I know that's not helping either. Baby has been kicking, and I know she won't kick regularly for a while yet but when she's having quiet days that worries me as well. She's been quiet for a few days. I have felt a few little kicks and wiggles, but it's so nerve wracking when she's resting. 

Have any of you felt this way? I'm sure it's normal but be great to know i'm not alone in randomly feeling really negative!

Ox


----------



## Hope115

I always get nervous for a few days up to any scans....i really start worry about every little thing... I just started feeling baby ironically the day of my last scan... Now that baby is moving i feel a lil better but ts so light that sometimes im not sure if it is baby and then i have a day i feel nothing at all. I think we all feel this way and if we think about it too much it will just get us stuck in a rut in feelig depressed. Try to stay positive... U get to see ur baby soon!!!! We are halfway there!!!! We can finally feel them move!!!!!


----------



## elleff

Dairy - I'm glad about your BFN, in the nicest possible way. I was dreading mine after my mc but by the time it came I was so happy to see it because it meant I could move forward. You seem to be so strong and handling such tough situations so well. I really hope you get some progress soon! How is your new nephew? 

Megan - Congratulations on your baby girl!! Amazing you're feeling her now and don't worry you will wake up one day and discover a bump!! 

Beth - You've bought everything!? You are a lot better than me! I have a few things but my husband keeps saying 'ah we don't need that yet...' I need to be organised though! 
So glad your scan went well! 

Olive - How are you feeling?? So sorry you've been feeling down :hugs: I think these hormones honestly make us go crazy. I am having to check myself before I react to anything and say to myself 'What would you have done pre baby brain?' and sometimes I realise I'd have reacted completely differently. But I get the whole downer thing. Its such a massive stress and pressure to think 'am I actually going to carry this healthy baby to the end?' I find myself asking it more and more as I get further on and its starting to feel more like I can actually do this. 2 weeks today my precious little angel would have been due, and 2 weeks today my precious little rainbow will become viable. I can't think about either fact without getting tears in my eyes. Its like one baby literally gave the other baby a life.
What day is your scan? I really hope it goes ok. I was the same before mine though, absolutely terrified. With every single thing she checked off the list I felt a weight lift. 
As for the kicking, I'm exactly the same. Some days I feel her a lot then absolutely nothing the next day and it worries me! but then I remember the sonographer telling me about how an anterior placenta can cushion the blows. Maybe thats what you have? Its actually a relief to know I have that and therefore its harder for me to feel her. 
Rest assured though it is happening more and more and I feel it getting stronger and stronger so I'm hoping soon my husband will be able to feel her. I have actually seen her move my belly ever so slightly but then when I tell my husband to watch, she stops doing it. Its only happened twice though.. 

Hope - you're right, we're half way!! how many of us even thought we'd get this far?! I certainly didnt! 

AFM - I'm feeling physically really good. Some people think my bump is huge (generally people who havent been around any other pregnant women) but then 2 people told me today that I am really small at this stage compared to where they were by 22 weeks! I can't win! I'll post a bump pic later on. 

I'm starting to get myself a bit excited about being a Mummy :) I am dreaming most nights that my baby is here and I just can't stop looking at her. I can't comprehend what its like to look at your own baby?!?!


----------



## SugarBeth

Lol, yes we have almost everything. I just need the carseat and my baby carrier, but I'm ready to order them any day now (I just can't pick out the design I want!) Luckily Katie is only 2 years old, so we already have her crib all set up, we have gender neutral swings, and I bought boy bedding and such for when I thought she was a boy, so I went into this pregnancy already quite prepared. I also bought two double strollers just a few hours before finding out I was pregnant, just because I couldn't pass up the price!

And yet, even though all I need to do is set up the swings and buy more clothing (which I did today again, I love buying baby clothes!) I still get those dreams where baby is coming and I'm totally unprepared and don't have enough stuff. All my dreams keep pushing me to fix up the nursery (which right now is more like a storage room) so that's what I'll be working on this week!

Anyone else feel like this pregnancy is going so fast and are starting to panic? I'm 21 weeks tomorrow, it feels like a slippery hill downwards and soon we'll be in December!


----------



## elleff

I feel completely underprepared! But actually I'm not. I feel like I have been pregnant forever and still have forever to go, but at the same time it's starting to go faster. My mum is picking up our pram tomorrow so ill get that next weekend when I see her! I can't wait to see it! 
I don't have bedding or anything yet though. We have 3 bedrooms and my husband has a son and daughter who are 12 and 15 so have their own rooms for when they stay here a few nights a week. We need to swap their rooms over so that my step daughter goes into the big room to share with the baby and my stepson into the smaller room. So this means a lot of new furniture, getting rid of the double bed that's in there at the moment and buying a single bed as we won't fit a cot and double bed in there. We also have A huge wardrobe in their with most of our clothes...I'm not sure where we're going to put all that!


----------



## elleff

Olive have you had your scan??


----------



## Olivette

elleff said:


> Olive have you had your scan??

Hey girlies!

I saw your message and completely forgot to reply. The scan went perfectly. I have to admit I had my breath held the entire time, but baby girl is 100% fit and healthy, and just needs to get bigger now. 

After an hour and a half bus journey (it's about 45 minutes away by car), and DH almost not making it (he had to come from work), we found our way to the maternity ward. The staff on reception where really quite rude, and not very friendly at all. We managed to find our own way within the ward as weren't given any helpful directions. When we arrived aesthetically the rooms had seen better days. We were called in quite quickly, and the actual scanning room made poor DH feel a little claustrophobic. He's 6'7" tall and the room was extremely small. Aside from the rude staff and old buildings, the scan went well. 

She's kicking every day now, and I've definitely 'popped' in the last week.

How is everyone? :)

Ox


----------



## katerdid

My gender scan is on Tues morning! So nervous, I am 90% sure it's a girl and really have my hopes up. Obvs I'll be overjoyed for a healthy lil bug but as this is going to be our last baby I'd really like a girl. 

Been feeling kicks for about 6 weeks now, but just starting to see them from the outside! Hubby hasn't felt them yet, but that's just cuz he's impatient, if he kept his hand there long enough he'd get punched for sure haha. 

We haven't bought anything for this baby. Waiting til Tues, if it's a girl we'll get some girly clothes, otherwise we don't really need anything! Still have all of W's old clothes/swings/moses basket. Just gonna need a few newborn diapers to get through the gross newborn poo, then using W's cloth. Oh a car seat too...they are so expensive, dreading buying one. 

Going by so fast now!


----------



## elleff

Olivette, so glad your scan went well! That's awful that the hospital wasn't quite what you would have hoped for. Is this where you're going to give birth? 

Kater, how was your gender scan? Can we have some scan pics ladies? 

How is everyone else? 

AFM I've been so busy as we visited my mum which was lovely apart from the 8 hour car journey! and I've been sick since we got home with a chest infection, cold, sore throat etc so having a few days off work as there's really nothing I can take to get better. 
So...we had our scan that I booked as a surprise for my family. I managed not to tell my mum until the morning of the scan and she was crying so I guess she was happy! We went for the scan with my step dad and 2 sisters and they confirmed again that our little baby is a girl. However, she had her hands over her face the whole time so when they switched to 4d we couldn't see anything. I went for a long walk and had some coke etc, even ran up and down some stairs, but she still wouldn't budge so seeing as we had travelled so far they kindly booked us in for another scan the next day. 
So we went for that scan and it was even worse! Baby had folded herself in half and had her feet in front of her face, holding onto her toes so we had hands and feet blocking the view to that little face! Naughty girl! We did get to see her little bum cheeks in 4d though which was nice :haha: 
So although we didn't get any great pics of her face we still got to see her twice and she is kicking me so often now and making my belly dance about that I don't mind waiting til she's here to see what she looks like. 

Yesterday was my little angels due date which was really tough. I woke up to an email from a baby club a joined last time, congratulating me on being 40 weeks pregnant so I was upset from the moment I woke up. 
I spent the day clearing out clothes and sorting our baby girls things and putting them away to try and distract myself. Then when my husband got home I had bought a pink heart and a gold star helium balloon for us to let out the back garden. I tied them together, kind of like our angel and our rainbow always being joined. I was so emotional, I had no idea I'd be like that but it was just remembering the raw emotion of it all and being so thankful that I am pregnant again as I don't know how I'd have coped with that day if I wasn't. When we let them go it was perfect watching them float away for what looked like miles.
I feel like we did everything we could for that little baby to show how much we love it. We buried him/her in a plant we bought specially which sits right by our patio doors, I had a tattoo on the inside of my wrist, and then we let the balloons go. It's hard to know what to do but it all definitely feels right. 
I feel much better today and feel like my babies crossed over yesterday. One was due, the other became viable. On the same date. 
So today is a new day and I think I'm officially nesting!! I am having a huge clear out and am about to get started on my kitchen cupboards but thought I'd come and say hi to you lovely ladies first. 
I hope you're all doing brilliantly. Time is ticking by and we'll get to meet our babies soon!:flower:


----------



## SugarBeth

(((hugs))) on your sad day, elleff. I had a hard time for a few days around my angel's due date a few weeks ago, it was really rough. It's amazing what we survive through! 

I'm 23 weeks today, which means I'm only 7 days away from the viability mark. I can't wait to be there! Even though I have a lot of days where I panic about how fast this pregnancy is going, I"m eager to get to the point where if something should happen, I know my baby will get the medical care he needs and will be considered an actual patient of his own. With this being a rainbow, it definitely feels like a big milestone, even bigger than when I was pregnant with my daughter. 

This weekend we're taking apart the nursery and getting it as fixed up as possible. I started on my hospital bag yesterday, as there's so much to remember with a water birth/birth center birth - I need a bag for me, a bag for baby and DH, and then my daughter needs a bag because she'll be staying at my mom's house and will need supplies. Lots to pack and think of, and I like to have everything ready by 30 weeks. Can't believe third trimester is just a short 5 weeks away! Every week seems to speed up a little faster!


----------



## katerdid

Hey ladies. Good news and bad news from my scan.
Good: It's a girl!!!!!!!!

Spoiler
https://i283.photobucket.com/albums/kk294/katerdid225/Pregnancy%203/pottyshotwm_zps03589db6.jpg

Bad news:
Anomalies. She has a two vessel cord, which in itself isn't too terribly worrisome. Obvs I'll have to get more u/s later on to make sure she's growing normally, but from what I've gathered, most babies are ok. 
BUT....her heart. Beating normally, good sign, but dr said the tendons are too thick. She didn't really explain what that meant and I couldn't really ask (2hrs of waiting and my toddler was in meltdown mode at that point). Dr said it could be ok, could sort itself out. But it could also be a sign of problems, and that 2 vessel cords can affect the heart. So those two things together are enough to warrant more throughout scans and tests. 
I go to a specialist this Tues to get a better understanding of what's happening. I'll take all the positive vibes you gals can muster. 

Also, tomorrow would of been my angel's due date. Bit emotional over it, and hubby is not supportive really, he says to just move on, forget and not to think about it as it is the opposite of productive.


Elleff --- cheeky little monkey and that scan! Sorry she didn't want to show her face!
So touching, the balloons. :hugs:

Sugarbeth -- so soon til V-day! Yay! And you are so on the ball with getting ready, I have only just bought some clothes :haha:


----------



## Olivette

Katerdid: Congratulations on a little girlie! That's so fab. Scan looks JUST like our potty shot at 16 weeks, so is nice to see :D. 

I'm sending you so many positive vibes my lovely :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:. Everything is crossed for a reassuring Specialist appointment on Tuesday. I can only imagine how you must be feeling. *HUGS*.

I'm sorry your hubby wasn't as support as he could have been on the anniversary. My hubby has a similar view I think, and I know how hard it is :(. 

Elleff: The balloons sound so lovely. I can completely understand how emotional it can be. Our last due date passed quite early on in the pregnancy which was hard :(. 

The scan sounds lovely, even if she was hiding in both of them! At least you got a nice potty shot, teehee. We had a scan for my side of the family (who live 3 hours away) at 16 weeks and it was so special watching them watch the screen and the baby.

Sugarbeth: Your so organized! Wowy. I've not got any further than really writing a list yet! 

AFM: All is fairly well in the Olivette household. I think I may be coming down with a cold too :(. Because of other health problems, it takes several days/weeks for a cold to really get going, so I've been feeling fowl for several days but no sign of the cold yet. As you said elleff, there isn't really anything I can do about a cold, so will have to ride it out! 

Little girlie spends several days out of each week at the moment a little quiet. Yesterday was one of those days and it sure does get me a little twitchy! She was kicking a goodun when I settled down on the sofa in the evening, so I know all is well, but all this worry, it can't be healthy! Hehe.

This week I have ordered wool to start my crochet blanket! I'm so excited! I think I was a little crazy when I was in the planning stage, as instead of regular granny squares, I've chosen a tiny granny square, at an inch square. They are so tiny and lovely :D I need 729 of them though... Could take a while! I've only recently taught myself to crochet after wanting to learn for many years, so i'm so excited!

Ox


----------



## elleff

Beth the viability thing feels major, I'm just thankful for everyday beyond that! I was reading about survival rates now and they are just rocketing everyday. It's a massive comfort. 
I cannot believe you have even thought about your hospital bag! You are so organised!! 

Kater have you seen the specialist? How did it go? Hope you were ok on your angels due date :hugs: 

Olive how you feeling? Did the dreaded cold kick in? I've only just got rid of mine! I know what you mean about the worry when they are quiet! I think I notice so much because most of the time she is wriggling so when I go a few hours without feeling it I start to wonder why. And then it's as if she knows what I'm thinking and will give me a good kick! 
729 squares!?! Good luck with that! I have a blanket like that that my grandma knitted and I love it to bits it's huge. 

AFM, 25 weeks tomorrow! 15 to go..... Sometimes it feels like I hardly have any time left other times it feels like I have a million years left of pregnancy. 
I just want her here now! Other than rearranging our house I have most of the things I need (I think) so I'm pretty relaxed. We are booking a holiday for a couple of weeks time so we can go and get some sun on our bones before the serious responsibility kicks in!! I think when we come back from the we'll start rearranging the bedrooms. 
The nesting is really paying off at the moment though, my house looks great haha!! (But my bank balance does not!!)


----------



## elleff

How are you all doing ladies? 
Has anyone else just become ridiculously tired? I can barely keep my eyes open during the day, and my ankles have started hurting? I'm hoping its just after effects of a busy weekend and not going to be like this for the rest of my pregnancy?! 

Hope you're all ok!


----------



## Ducktales

Yes- I am also ridiculously tired- I know third tri is supposed to be like this but I am just exhausted
My sickness only stopped a couple of weeks ago
Where is my glowing phase?!!!


----------



## elleff

Ah sorry you're feeling rubbish too! I was definitely glowing in the second tri! I felt great but now I feel like I did in the first tri. I have had really sore ankles, feet and legs the last couple of nights too. They are not swollen though so hoping it stays like that. I read yesterday swelling can be a sign of pre-eclampsia (whatever that actually is..) so keeping an eye on them. My husband is tired of my moaning already and its only been this week haha :)


----------



## Olivette

So pleased to see someone else mention being ridiculously tired. I actually suffer with a long term health condition that has a lovely side effect of chronic fatigue. I was beginning to think that I'd relapsed slightly with my health as I've been feeling so much more fatigued than what is 'normal'. I kept telling myself it surely can't be possible too be feeling so tired at this point in pregnancy and surely I should be glowing so it must be my health regressing. It's a relief to see someone else say they are struggling with tiredness! I think I skipped the glowing stage all together. 

I've been suffering with SPD after the Doc finally diagnosing what was going. Ouchy :(. That adds to my usual pain from my illness. It makes it so much harder to work out what's 'normal' and what's pregnancy! I'd not realised you could suffer with anything like SPD, especially early on in a pregnancy. Being a month away from 3rd trimester though sure is scary! 

Ox


----------



## elleff

How are we all doing ladies?? 

Olivette thats awful you've got SPD! I remember working with a woman who had it and swore she'd never get pregnant again. (She did though :winkwink:) Can they give you anything for it?

How is everyone else doing? The thread is so quiet these days!! 

I had a little bit of a moment on sunday...felt reduced movement over the weekend, so called my midwife sunday afternoon and she said to call the maternity ward. They asked me to go straight down! So we went down, they checked me over and said everything is fine! HB was 156 and midwife could feel her moving about. :happydance: She said baby was probably facing my back so kicking my organs which you don't feel as much. 
I was so relieved. She also said they'd rather check us over everyday than get to us too late so please ladies if you're worried about anything at all you must go in!! 

Apart from that things seem to be going well... I can't believe I only have 2 little boxes left on my ticker!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Olivette

Hi Elleff and the rest of you lovely ladies!

So sorry to hear you had reduced movement over the weekend. Gosh that must have been so worrying/scary! :( :hugs: :hugs: It's great to hear that your midwife and maternity unit where so supportive and things where checked up really quickly! Must have been so reassuring to hear the heartbeat and know she was moving around. 

I have the odd day each week where she's more quiet than usual, and it worries me every week. I do feel her a few times but not as active as the rest of the week. I put it down to her growing and having a lazy day and like you say, maybe she gets herself facing towards my organs, that would make sense too! She returns to normal after the quiet day, it's formed a kind of pattern so I think it must just be normal for her.

AFM:

I had my 24 week appointment yesterday at home (an extra one as it's our first baby) and the midwife gave me a big leaflet about reduced movement. Lucky it's never got to the point of trying the laying down for an hour with a cold drink and something sugary and check on kicks - it must have been so worrying for you! :hugs: So glad your little baba is ok! :cloud9:

The SPD has been a pain (hehe). I mentioned it to the midwife (had been my GP who diagnosed). She simply said 'it's a bit early for that', I smiled, and she changed the subject, she wasn't overly helpful really! With my other health problems that cause pain, the SPD has kind of just slotted into my life, and I've managed to transfer my normal coping mechanisms over to the SPD so so far i've been managing to cope with it. She mentioned that they could sort out Physio later on if I feel I need it but apart from that not much support was offered. So will just try to live with it for now and see how it goes! Boy is it ouchy though hehe.

Whilst on the subject of the midwife.. We'd had two appointments with the midwives up until yesterday, and had seen two different people each time. I was relieved when the midwife from my booking in appointment arrived yesterday to our home visit. She appears to me my actual midwife and seems really lovely. My husband commented afterwards that she was the 'manager of all the midwives' I thought maybe it meant she was the Supervisor of Midwives but I think on closer look she's a Midwifery Manager. She is really friendly and again felt like she was approachable so on that basis we were pleased. 

Now to the bit that frustrated me.. We are opting for a home birth. For many reasons, but one of them being that stress triggers my illness to relapse, and I find hospital a very stressful environment and feel being at home will reduce my stress levels. I also don't feel very safe in the hospital so know for me this won't be good for giving birth. 

At every appointment so far we've said we are (all going to plan) having a home birth and each time it's mentioned they've nodded and on the face of it seemed supportive. Anwyay, home visit yesterday, the midwife said 'still on course for a birth centre birth then?' and I repeated that no, we are aiming for a home birth. The response from the midwife was 'Well, you do know that that obviously depends on the availability of midwives, we only have two on call and even they need a break some times so be prepared to come into the birth centre if that is the case'. She also asked where I planned to give birth in my home as it is very small.. to say the least I was fuming. I know that it's Government policy that the NHS should support women who intend to birth at home and was half prepared for such tactics (such as saying midwives may not be available so I shall have to transfer) but it still made me angry as my midwife seemed otherwise very supportive and offhand comments like that felt like bullying tactics to get us to agree to the birth centre to make their lives easier. 

Rant over. Sorry about that! I think that I may need to make it absolutely clear (in writing) that I have no intention of going into hospital to solve the Trust's staffing problems and make it clear to them that I expect midwife care, as I definitely just smiled and nodded and think I gave her the impression that i'd follow along with transferring if they have staff issues, which wasn't my intention. 

Everything else is progressing well. Blood pressure and urine was fine, heartbeat normal (we heard it for the first time, she found it straight away but baby girl kicked the doppler away so she had to go hunt for her as she'd moved! :cloud9:) mood score of 1 (14 is when they offer support) and everything progressing well. We hit V day yesterday - it all feels very surreal and hard to believe that a) it's going so fast and b) she's healthy and doing well. 

I have had a few wobbly moments where I've thought back to the previous babies. I try to remind myself that without them, our baby girl wouldn't be here and feel blessed to be pregnant with a healthy baby but it is a rollacoster of a time! 

I hope everyone else is doing well! :)

Ox


----------



## SugarBeth

Doing well here! I'm equal parts both eager for the end and really starting to fear the end! I know it's going to be rough again, but I am so excited for this baby. 

I can't seem to stop shopping, either! I started pregnancy thinking boy clothing is boring, and then I found some online stores that have me buying at least once a week! 

I'm almost all done Christmas shopping, I just have one more order to put in and then I'll be done for both kids. Just gotta wait until the stores bring their wrapping paper in so I can be all done sometime next month. 

Baby seems to have flipped head down, which is causing SO much unbearable pressure. It hurts so much, and it's making everything swollen. I hate how uncomfortable I am now, and I'm not even in third tri yet! Though thats not far away either, 8 more days!


----------



## elleff

Olivette - I know what you mean, I saw a different mw on my very first appointment but have seen the same lady since my second one. She's really nice but I feel like I'm just in and out. Check urine, BP, and last time I went she listened to the HB and measured my fundal length (which was spot on!). I'm going again tomorrow for my 28 week appt and I have to have blood taken, even though I'm not sure what for... 
I don't know when they start telling us about birthing options or anti natal classes? I'll ask tomorrow but I kind of feel like I'm on a production line when I go in so don't like to take up too much of their time!! 

I do think if there is no medical reason for concern etc you should be able to have a home birth. I am a bit worried that they've been going over this with you as nobody has even mentioned birth to me! I'm wondering if she's forgetting its my first baby!? They shouldn't be finding reasons for you not to do it at home or trying to put you off?!

I know what you mean about our little angels but you're right. Without them we wouldn't be having these little babies. I am going to make sure my little girl knows all about her big brother/sister. Not just 'my mum lost a baby before me'. I want her to know how much we loved that baby for the short time it was in our lives, and also then how special it made this one when we got pregnant again. 

Beth, it must be scary when you didn't have a great labour last time!! I really hope this one is better for you!! 
I can't believe you are organised for christmas!! I havent even thought about it and I really need to as our family is huge. Sorry you're so uncomfortable! Not long left now, we're so nearly there!

AFM - Everything is going well. We are flying out to Portugal on Friday for a 9 day break in the sunshine. Lots of reading and relaxing before our holidays are completely different!! 
I have had to get a note from my GP to say I'm ok to fly, I'm hoping this means I'll get on the plane first haha. I am so nervous about it all but also really excited to be able to spend some time with my husband and drag him away from work for a while! I am definitely going to miss the wine though!!!! first ever alcohol free holiday?! 
Baby is moving so much at the moment. I spend most of the evenings just lying down watching my belly jump around! I can't tell what anything is yet, so I don't think she stays in the same position for very long. Hopefully soon I'll start to see those little hands and feet pressing through my skin! :cloud9:
12 weeks to go :wacko:
When we get back from our holiday we're going to get everything finished off and sorted and by week 35 we'll get things down from the attic (pram etc) so that we're ready to rock, whenever she decides to make an appearance!!


----------



## katerdid

Sorry I haven't updated! Haven't been on BnB for ages. 

Had my specialist appt. They confirmed the one vessel cord and the thick chordae tendineae, also found a few small placenta lakes. Baby was measuring 10 days behind by femur length. I will have to have growth scans every 4 weeks til the birth to make sure she doesn't get too far behind. 

I lost some plug the other day and have been having intense period pains and my cervix has been crazy sore and lots of pressure. So tomorrow my midwife is going to stop by and lend me a support belt and to *gulp* check my cervix for infection and dilation. Bit worried, hoping it's nothing. I know baby is still very low and loves to headbutt me all day long, so really want it to be just that and nothing serious.


----------



## elleff

How you doing kater? How's everyone doing?


----------



## katerdid

Doing ok-ish haha. Had a growth scan at 25 weeks, baby was measuring a few days ahead this time! We deffo had a major growth spurt - I got quite big from 24 to 25 weeks hooray! My cervix length was measured via transvag u/s and no sign of funneling, it's a tad short, at 3cm, normal is 4-3.5 but it's not considered scary until I go under 2.5, so I'm not worrying. Also had a neg fFN test at 24 weeks, which was soooo reassuring!

Still having yucky pelvic pains, cramps, regular BH that sometimes freak me out as they are soo like real contrax! For the past 5 days straight now, I've been having wave-like BH, sometimes they come regularly every 4 mins or so for hours and hours. It's like being in prodromal labor, pretty much sucks. I think my uterus is getting really grumpy lol. I'm deffo not dehydrated, I have been really good at drinking a big glass of water every hour, my urine is almost clear. And actively level doesn't affect it. Sooo, I dunno. Guess I just have to deal with it. Long warm baths, hot tea, and yoga are really helping me stay relaxed and in turn that seems to make them not nearly as painful.


----------



## SugarBeth

Doing well here! Nothing much to report so far, it's been a pretty relaxed pregnancy! Just took my glucose test a few days ago and crossing my fingers for good results. Definitely getting harder to get around as well now! Baby takes up so much room and he's a wild one!


----------



## elleff

How are you ladies doing?? we don't have very long left now! I wonder who will have an early baby! another website I'm part of have had a few december babies born already! I hope ours all come when they are healthy and ready! 

Things have been going well for me although its getting hard to get around etc now and I'm waking up a lot more in the night and struggling to get back to sleep. I'm also BOILING hot all the time! I can't cool myself down its crazy! Had a couple of episodes of reduced movement so ended up having a scan yesterday after being monitored. My little monkey is fine and nice and chunky! she just likes to get herself into awkward positions so shes kicking my back instead of forward so I feel a lot less. She seems to have shifted again today though as my belly has been rolling all over the place! 

I think we pretty much have everything ready for her arrival. Decorating is done, clothes are washed, hospital bag is packed! I've even done some christmas shopping... I have 11 working days left until I can relax! I'm so ready for it! 

I hope you ladies are all doing well and the last little stretch goes quickly. Who would have ever thought we'd get this far!? In some ways I feel like I've been pregnant forever, in other ways I cannot believe I am 34 weeks pregnant and will have a baby anytime in the next few weeks. Its quite overwhelming. Im pretty terrified about labour but just trying to watch as many birthing programmes as possible so I can remind myself that the women are screaming one minute and have big smiles on their faces the next so just remember there is an end to the pain!!! 

Big hugs ladies, I hope you're all doing brilliantly xoxo :flower:


----------



## SugarBeth

We're all ready to go here, just waiting now. All clothing is washed up and sorted in his dresser, the swings and bouncers are in his nursery, the carseat is sitting in the nursery waiting to go in the car, the hospital bags are all packed. We even have baby boy signed up with a pediatrician. Just waiting!

Third tri is taking a toll on me though. Everything hurts constantly, stairs are so hard, I have painful BH every day, and I'm always just exhausted. I'm starting to reach that point where I'm okay with being done with this pregnancy. Before, I was afraid to let it go because it's been my easiest pregnancy yet, but third tri always gets to me!

I'm going to be 33 weeks in two days, so the wait won't be too much longer!


----------



## SugarBeth

How's everyone doing? We should all be near labor time at this point! Our rainbows are about to appear!


----------



## elleff

My little girl Zoe Billie arrived on Thursday 28th November at 12.58pm weighing 6lb 8oz! :) 
She is utterly amazing. Good luck to the rest of you, you're nearly there!


----------



## SugarBeth

That's wonderful! Congratulations!

I'm due in 10 days and SO overly eager to have him now. Every day I wake up and sort of beg him to come on out. I can't wait to have him here!


----------



## Olivette

Congratulations Elleff! That's absolutely wonderful news! 

You're almost there SugarBeth! Only 10 days to go! 

AFM - I've had a pretty good time these past few weeks. My SPD is now quite painful and totally exhausted all of the time but plodding along. Bags are now pretty much packed and birth preferences sheet has been printed. I've not had any real signs of anything though so I think we're in it for the long haul!

Ox


----------



## elleff

Thanks ladies, I'll post a proper birth story ASAP xx


----------



## katerdid

Oh congrats Elleff!!!! :dance:

I'm so close to 37 weeks I can just taste it haha. Never gotten this far in a pregnancy, so it's pretty darn exciting. I have been having lots of random practice contrax, bit more uncomfortable than BH. But they don't have a rhyme or reason yet, just my uterus getting ready I suppose. I hope this means I have baby sooner rather than later!


----------



## SugarBeth

I'm 39 weeks today and SO EAGER! The SPD is getting unbearable and I've been contracting every day for two weeks. Where are you, baby??


----------



## Olivette

So sorry to hear about your SPD Sugarbeth. I can totally relate. I'm at 37 and a half weeks and my SPD is heading in a similar direction :-(. Must add that on to my birth preferences/plan (that I have spd). 

I hope it does mean you go sooner rather than later Katerdid! I've had no signs of anything really! 

Ox


----------



## mouse_chicky

My son Tobias Alan was born Dec 11th at 11:55 am via C-section, at 6 lbs 3 oz, 20 inches long. He is the light of my life, a wonderful 2nd edition to our little family.


----------



## katerdid

Congrats mouse_chicky!


----------



## SugarBeth

Hope everyone is doing well! I'm here with my stubborn little rainbow still on the inside. We'll be 42 weeks in a few days! Induction is set for the day after Christmas, which makes me cry because I so wanted him here for the holidays. I've been a bit miserable, but trying to remember how lucky I am and to not take any part of this pregnancy for granted. (Still, being 41+ weeks really, really sucks!)


----------



## katerdid

I had my little girl today! Audrey Elizabeth was born at 3:17 am at home after only 100 mins of active labor! Water broke at 1:35am, contractions started shortly thereafter and she came out fast and furious! Midwife got to our house around 2:45am, I was so scared she wasn't going to make it in time haha. 
Baby and I are just fine, I'm feeling pretty fantastic. She weighed 7lbs and is 20 inches long. And she is a breastfeeding champ :D


----------



## Olivette

Congratulations Katerdid! Sounds like a fantastic experiance! Such a beautiful name. Glad the midwife arrived in time and that breastfeeding has established so well!

Any news yet SigarBeth? I hope all is going well. Thinking about you!

My little lady was born on the 22nd December at 2pm. She arrived after an 11 hour labour with 40 minutes of pushing. She's an absolute dream. First post natal appointment in the community today, hoping she's not lost too much weight as I've felt the feeding has been going well.

Ox


----------



## SugarBeth

Our rainbow Will was born yesterday at 2:31 am! He's 8 lbs.1oz and 20.5 inches long and just perfect! His birth story is HERE
And this is his first picture:
https://i1008.photobucket.com/albums/af204/HomespunDreams/027_zps64d911f7.jpg


----------



## Lawes1987

Congratulations ladies. I carried on following this thread after my miscarriage in May. I'm so happy for you all x x


----------



## Olivette

It's lovely to see you Lawes :hugs:

SugarBeth he is adorable! Congratulations! 

Ox


----------



## katerdid

Oh congrats SugarBeth!!!!!!!!


----------



## katerdid

Wrote out my birth story :D https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...nbow-christmas-baby-super-fast-homebirth.html


----------

